# mathews 2016 bow



## 4IDARCHER

looks a bit like a 6in wake/HTR mix


----------



## rossi9s

so what is it??


----------



## Sagittarius

4IDARCHER said:


> looks a bit like a 6in wake/HTR mix



Good call! :thumbs_up


----------



## beeksie

was in the background of a Thermacell commercial. would like to find a link to the video


----------



## Whaack

4IDARCHER said:


> looks a bit like a 6in wake/HTR mix


If true I will have it.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Hope it is true. Like the new look riser. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## mongopino915

It has the donut yokes (i.e. AVS binary system).


----------



## nsainoutdoors

Wake XS??? Looks like 5in bh


----------



## uphunter

Just got an email from Mathews, three new bows, two hunting, one 345 FPS, and a new no-cam model and a new target bow. no other infro, in stores November 16th or so.


----------



## Seadonist

Wow, looks really cool!


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Guessing that bow in the pic is the 345fps model uphunter mentioned. Hope its a 6" brace and not a 5".


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Looks like a 6" BH to me, will be tempting, so long as it doesn't have the price tag that the Wake has...


----------



## uphunter

The two hunting bows should retail around $1100 (or less ) like this past year


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Cool. Thanks for the info uphunter. Sure looks like a nice bow. Can't stand the wait. Lol


----------



## ChuckA84

The stabilizer looks like an axion glz and those are 5", so brace height appears to be 6". I am betting this bow is the "Halon"


----------



## makemine10mm

With a Hogg father and that wrist strap I'm betting that bow belongs to lee.


----------



## G-unit

unfortunately, it looks like a 30" or less bow


----------



## djm029

Agreed. It looks like a shorter riser, man I hope it's not sub 30"


----------



## makemine10mm

My dealer got an email claiming a new 346 ibo 6" brace flagship now just today.


----------



## rcdvt

Where's the waffle iron you know we hongry over here


----------



## frankie_rizzo

makemine10mm said:


> My dealer got an email claiming a new 346 ibo 6" brace flagship now just today.



Yep my dealer just told me about the email also. New flagship bow 345+fps, a new no cam hunting bow and a 3d/target bow. Bows will be released the week of November 16th.


----------



## nismomike

How long is the dove tail on a hogg father? The BH looks to be just a touch longer than that.


----------



## jorkep

G-unit said:


> unfortunately, it looks like a 30" or less bow


based on a measurement i did in photoshop, the BH looks to be around 6-6.25 and ATA between 30-31.


----------



## paulgeorges

nismomike said:


> How long is the dove tail on a hogg father? The BH looks to be just a touch longer than that.


With the reference of the sight 

Ata 32 33
Band 6
Riser 26 28 not easy
346 fps looks correct 
2 riser cage 
Weight 4 4.5 ( long riser )


----------



## biddz7x

ChuckA84 said:


> The stabilizer looks like an axion glz and those are 5", so brace height appears to be 6". I am betting this bow is the "Halon"


or hype


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Those might be the largest cams ever put on a bow.


----------



## fletched

I can't imagine a market for a 345 Mathews bow.


----------



## deadduck357

fletched said:


> I can't imagine a market for a 345 Mathews bow.


That exactly what I said when they came out with the Wake; now a lot have them - go figure.


----------



## Wascallywabbit

biddz7x said:


> or hype


Hype is a mission bow


----------



## G-unit

If the ATA is 32-33 and it has respectable speed and doesn't weigh what my wake weighs, I'll probably have one


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Nice!


----------



## fletched

deadduck357 said:


> That exactly what I said when they came out with the Wake; now a lot have them - go figure.


The Mathews HTR is not the fastest flagship bow of 2015 but those who bought it defend it's speed rating. Now with a 345 bow, how will those HTR followers justify a 345 bow? Will they be willing to give up those shooting qualities of the HTR and chase after the speed of the new 345 bow? 

It's like when Hoyt had the fuel cam. The Hoyt guys defended the zero valley saying it made them shot better. But the next year, as soon as the RKT cam came out, those who defended the fuel cam where quick to want to change out the fuel cam for the RKT cam since it had a lot better valley. 

Those who shoot the HTR defend it's slightly slower speeds by bringing up the smoothness and shootability. Will those guys abandon their defense of the HTR and go after the speed of the new 345 bow? 

It's easy to justify and convince themselves what they bought is the best choice and it's all good------- until something faster comes along. Then like magic, their philosophy changes overnight.


----------



## jmack73

Dang! I like the looks of that!


----------



## BeastofEast

hunting bow? htr extreme id say. 28"


----------



## Get1993Serious

Oh my, that looks good !


----------



## FlyfishPA

beeksie said:


> was in the background of a Thermacell commercial. would like to find a link to the video


Why would Mathews allow their flagship bow, not scheduled to be released for several weeks, to be photographed for another company's product?


----------



## 22donk

I would like to see a new Solocam extreme.


----------



## griffwar

fletched said:


> The Mathews HTR is not the fastest flagship bow of 2015 but those who bought it defend it's speed rating. Now with a 345 bow, how will those HTR followers justify a 345 bow? Will they be willing to give up those shooting qualities of the HTR and chase after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's like when Hoyt had the fuel cam. The Hoyt guys defended the zero valley saying it made them shot better. But the next year, as soon as the RKT cam came out, those who defended the fuel cam where quick to want to change out the fuel cam for the RKT cam since it had a lot better valley.
> 
> Those who shoot the HTR defend it's slightly slower speeds by bringing up the smoothness and shootability. Will those guys abandon their defense of the HTR and go after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's easy to justify and convince themselves what they bought is the best choice and it's all good------- until something faster comes along. Then like magic, their philosophy changes overnight.


I have a HTR and a Wake, I shoot them interchangeable there both great bows. One's slower than the other, I really don't care what bothers Me is people calling one a slug when it was only 4 to9 fps slower than some other name brand bows? I would not even have to change sight tapes for that little difference, but that is the world we live in these days. When all the new models come out I will shoot them all and decide from there, last year it was the HTR and Wake. I shot the HTR and Prime Rival a lot it was a tough call but the HTR won out in the end, I really look forward to this time of year!!


----------



## mkeller

makemine10mm said:


> With a Hogg father and that wrist strap I'm betting that bow belongs to lee.


I have the latest Crush with Lee & Tiffany dvr'd and saw the themacell commercial the op referenced, it definitely appears to Lee's bow


----------



## BowHuntnKY

mkeller said:


> I have the latest Crush with Lee & Tiffany dvr'd and saw the themacell commercial the op referenced, it definitely appears to Lee's bow


Happen to know which episode.m


----------



## Hidden Danger

Bowhuntertim said:


> Those might be the largest cams ever put on a bow.


You obviously have never seen an xlr8!


----------



## mkeller

BowHuntnKY said:


> Happen to know which episode.m


Taped on the 16th or the 18th on the outdoor channel, Utah elk hunt episode, minute 20











BowHuntnKY said:


> Happen to know which episode.m


----------



## Whaack

fletched said:


> The Mathews HTR is not the fastest flagship bow of 2015 but those who bought it defend it's speed rating. Now with a 345 bow, how will those HTR followers justify a 345 bow? Will they be willing to give up those shooting qualities of the HTR and chase after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's like when Hoyt had the fuel cam. The Hoyt guys defended the zero valley saying it made them shot better. But the next year, as soon as the RKT cam came out, those who defended the fuel cam where quick to want to change out the fuel cam for the RKT cam since it had a lot better valley.
> 
> Those who shoot the HTR defend it's slightly slower speeds by bringing up the smoothness and shootability. Will those guys abandon their defense of the HTR and go after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's easy to justify and convince themselves what they bought is the best choice and it's all good------- until something faster comes along. Then like magic, their philosophy changes overnight.


I'll buy whatever I like and defend it to no one but myself. I shoot whatever I like which this year was an HTR and Wake. Last year was a Faktor 34 and Energy 35.


----------



## FlyfishPA

The riser looks more reflexed than the HTR or Wake.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Hidden Danger said:


> You obviously have never seen an xlr8!


I haven't looked at one in a few years. I guess I don't remember them being that big. I suppose one advantage to those giant cams is it should have the string angle of a bow a couple inches longer.


----------



## rodney482




----------



## mongopino915

fletched said:


> The Mathews HTR is not the fastest flagship bow of 2015 but those who bought it defend it's speed rating. Now with a 345 bow, how will those HTR followers justify a 345 bow? Will they be willing to give up those shooting qualities of the HTR and chase after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's like when Hoyt had the fuel cam. The Hoyt guys defended the zero valley saying it made them shot better. But the next year, as soon as the RKT cam came out, those who defended the fuel cam where quick to want to change out the fuel cam for the RKT cam since it had a lot better valley.
> 
> Those who shoot the HTR defend it's slightly slower speeds by bringing up the smoothness and shootability. Will those guys abandon their defense of the HTR and go after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's easy to justify and convince themselves what they bought is the best choice and it's all good------- until something faster comes along. Then like magic, their philosophy changes overnight.


Some will defend their purchase to the end to justify buyer's remorse.


----------



## jorkep

I have always wondered what quantitative repeatable test Mathews used to determine the HTR is the most accurate how ever. 

I mean the bait they threw out was essentially speed doesn't matter because we just made you more accurate which some how negates a speed advantage.


----------



## Ryjax

fletched said:


> The Mathews HTR is not the fastest flagship bow of 2015 but those who bought it defend it's speed rating. Now with a 345 bow, how will those HTR followers justify a 345 bow? Will they be willing to give up those shooting qualities of the HTR and chase after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's like when Hoyt had the fuel cam. The Hoyt guys defended the zero valley saying it made them shot better. But the next year, as soon as the RKT cam came out, those who defended the fuel cam where quick to want to change out the fuel cam for the RKT cam since it had a lot better valley.
> 
> Those who shoot the HTR defend it's slightly slower speeds by bringing up the smoothness and shootability. Will those guys abandon their defense of the HTR and go after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's easy to justify and convince themselves what they bought is the best choice and it's all good------- until something faster comes along. Then like magic, their philosophy changes overnight.


I'm not really sure why this matters so much to you that you had to point it out.... 
I purchased both the HTR and the Wake this year... Actually I purchased multiples of both. They both have qualities that I like, but I purchased them for different reasons... I liked the shootability of the HTR and the speed of the Wake... At the end of he day the HTR is more than enough to kill anything on the planet, but some including myself like speed too. Furthermore the HTR will likely be like the Switchback and Z series where people keep them for years


----------



## aebennett

ata looks super short bummer


----------



## onlyaspike

I like the looks of it.....I'd definitely be interested in taking it for a test drive...


----------



## deadduck357

Ryjax said:


> I'm not really sure why this matters so much to you that you had to point it out....
> I purchased both the HTR and the Wake this year... Actually I purchased multiples of both. They both have qualities that I like, but I purchased them for different reasons... I liked the shootability of the HTR and the speed of the Wake... At the end of he day the HTR is more than enough to kill anything on the planet, but some including myself like speed too. Furthermore the HTR will likely be like the Switchback and Z series where people keep them for years


Would be nice if they made a bow with both attributes.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Yeah I'm buying it!!


----------



## Ryjax

deadduck357 said:


> Would be nice if they made a bow with both attributes.


I agree... I thought the wake was, but the size and weight didn't settle well with me.. Hopefully the 2016 flagship will be what we are looking for.


----------



## KurtVL

Looks cool, cams look big enough to have dinner on though


----------



## biddz7x

Wascallywabbit said:


> Hype is a mission bow


Oh okay. Just seen that was 1 of three trademark names for 2015


----------



## biddz7x

Maybe carbon??


----------



## iceman14

I dig it :behindsof


----------



## PFD42

Being that a focus grip is 3.750" it scales out at32"+ ata and 6.750-7.00 BH. Hmmm I likey


----------



## JimmyP

BeastofEast said:


> hunting bow? htr extreme id say. 28"


Looks like a baby wake.I like it


----------



## Roo223

Definitely looks better than the waffle risers they've had for the past few years. May have to try one out. Looks like 30 ata to me, but i like my bows between 30 and 33. Those big cams should help the string angle to.


----------



## fletched

Ryjax said:


> I'm not really sure why this matters so much to you that you had to point it out....
> I purchased both the HTR and the Wake this year... Actually I purchased multiples of both. They both have qualities that I like, but I purchased them for different reasons... I liked the shootability of the HTR and the speed of the Wake... At the end of he day the HTR is more than enough to kill anything on the planet, but some including myself like speed too. Furthermore the HTR will likely be like the Switchback and Z series where people keep them for years


I think the HTR is a nice bow and is plenty fast enough. But you have those who buy the name and use the sales pitch that you don't need speed. But as soon as a speed bow is offered, they seem to forget all that and be the first in line to buy one.

When BT came out with the flex guard, they got hammered. But as soon as their favorite company came out with a flexing guard, it was the greatest thing.

Now you have the carbon riser debate. Since Hoyt was the main provider of carbon risers, there are those who blasted it mainly because it's a Hoyt. But now with PSE jumping into the carbon riser, some of those who blasted Hoyt will now think that the PSE carbon riser is the greatest thing.


----------



## Ryjax

fletched said:


> I think the HTR is a nice bow and is plenty fast enough. But you have those who buy the name and use the sales pitch that you don't need speed. But as soon as a speed bow is offered, they seem to forget all that and be the first in line to buy one.
> 
> When BT came out with the flex guard, they got hammered. But as soon as their favorite company came out with a flexing guard, it was the greatest thing.
> 
> Now you have the carbon riser debate. Since Hoyt was the main provider of carbon risers, there are those who blasted it mainly because it's a Hoyt. But now with PSE jumping into the carbon riser, some of those who blasted Hoyt will now think that the PSE carbon riser is the greatest thing.


Fanboys will be fanboys... Nothing will ever change that


----------



## PT1911

If you guys think the cams are big, have you never seen PSE Omen or Full Throttle cams?


----------



## JDUB007

First waffles now pancakes for cams...seriously looks like the offspring of a Chill R crossed with an HTR No Cam...I sure hope it's 32" and has a decent brace height...I can't stand all these 5-6" BH bows just to get like 340fps...should be able to do that with 7"BH. Good looking bow though.


----------



## erichall84

I'm interested to see the new offerings. I was really hoping for a new solo cam. I also hope they offer this bow in camo, and is a nice shooter, that's not too heavy.


----------



## spread5150

No one has said yet I think. Great eye catching this. Always great getting a "sneak peak"


----------



## ridgehunter70

PFD42 said:


> Being that a focus grip is 3.750" it scales out at32"+ ata and 6.750-7.00 BH. Hmmm I likey


I so hope you are right


----------



## erichall84

ridgehunter70 said:


> I so hope you are right


Me too..


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Looks nice


----------



## swampcruiser

Looks pretty cool, and if they are claiming 345 it will do probably, at least 335


----------



## ridgehunter70

swampcruiser said:


> Looks pretty cool, and if they are claiming 345 it will do probably, at least 335


If it's a true setup like the chill/wake, then more than likely it will have no problem with the ibo speed


----------



## Whaack

PFD42 said:


> Being that a focus grip is 3.750" it scales out at32"+ ata and 6.750-7.00 BH. Hmmm I likey


If true it might be the first bow I have ever ordered without shooting first. 

I was really hoping for an HTR with wake/Chill cams. 

If it's 32"+ I will own.


----------



## namozine

Well, guesstimating the ata length, I'm sure it won't get to my DL...
Just another bow I can't have...


----------



## makemine10mm

I think it looks killer and I've not owned a Matthews since my conquest 2. I may have to own one, really hoping for a 31" ata.


----------



## SCFox

fletched said:


> The Mathews HTR is not the fastest flagship bow of 2015 but those who bought it defend it's speed rating. Now with a 345 bow, how will those HTR followers justify a 345 bow? Will they be willing to give up those shooting qualities of the HTR and chase after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's like when Hoyt had the fuel cam. The Hoyt guys defended the zero valley saying it made them shot better. But the next year, as soon as the RKT cam came out, those who defended the fuel cam where quick to want to change out the fuel cam for the RKT cam since it had a lot better valley.
> 
> Those who shoot the HTR defend it's slightly slower speeds by bringing up the smoothness and shootability. Will those guys abandon their defense of the HTR and go after the speed of the new 345 bow?
> 
> It's easy to justify and convince themselves what they bought is the best choice and it's all good------- until something faster comes along. Then like magic, their philosophy changes overnight.


Not sure why you're trying to stir the pot. Along with the faster bow, they are also releasing a new no-cam bow as well. It gives people options. No different than having a ChillR and CreedXS in their line a couple years back. For the guys that want a faster bow, they have the McPherson line and the Mathews line for guys who don't look at strictly IBO numbers for their bow choice 

SCFox


----------



## Otdrsman85

I think it looks great....I also predict thermocell will have an interesting day....


----------



## Ryjax

Just got confirmation that is the flagship bow for 2016


----------



## robbyreneeward

Ryjax said:


> Just got confirmation that is the flagship bow for 2016


From??


----------



## Tripper

Whats the retail? Hahahahhaa


----------



## Ryjax

robbyreneeward said:


> From??


The only people who would know for sure


----------



## beeksie

I must be the only one, but I like the Waffle Iron risers


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

beeksie said:


> I must be the only one, but I like the Waffle Iron risers


I also like the Waffle Iron risers.


----------



## hunter11

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I also like the Waffle Iron risers.


Me too......a lot more than disjointed nonsymetrical noodles


----------



## hunter11

. But IMO this is a good looking riser


----------



## hunter11

Butt now back to Mathews.......I've owned a boatload of 'em.....but it wasn't for the looks


----------



## griffwar

Tripper said:


> Whats the retail? Hahahahhaa


Can't afford it go to a entry level bow.


----------



## griffwar

beeksie said:


> I must be the only one, but I like the Waffle Iron risers


I do too!


----------



## Bowhuntertim

I just messed around in photoshop with it and came up with 33" ATA and 6.75-7" brace based off the 6" extension bar on the Spot Hogg. If it really is a 345+ IBO I'll be looking hard at this bow this year.


----------



## maxxis88

Like the looks, if it's 6.5" brace/33-34" ATA 345 ibo, might have to have one!


----------



## deadduck357

Bowhuntertim said:


> I just messed around in photoshop with it and came up with 33" ATA and 6.75-7" brace based off the 6" extension bar on the Spot Hogg. If it really is a 345+ IBO I'll be looking hard at this bow this year.


If it is a 345 IBO bow with a 6.75-7" BH I'll be very interested.


----------



## hunter11

345 IBO @ 75% probably


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

beeksie said:


> I must be the only one, but I like the Waffle Iron risers


Me too! probably never get rid of my creed. But I wear ua camo too so my opinion doesn't matter much on here lol


----------



## Bowhuntertim

hunter11 said:


> 345 IBO @ 75% probably


The Wake is 352 at 85% so it might be 85%. I wish since the dang thing got leaked they'd just announce it already so we can stop analyzing a blurry picture, haha.


----------



## E-2

Bowhuntertim said:


> ... I wish since the dang thing got leaked they'd just announce it already so we can stop analyzing a blurry picture, haha.


I thought this too. Might as well bite the broadhead and let us at least have the info.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

deadduck357 said:


> If it is a 345 IBO bow with a 6.75-7" BH I'll be very interested.


Ditto


----------



## mps_hunter

I think its lee lakosky's bow.


----------



## KurtVL

This could be the first Mathews I actually buy 

Depends on if it's wake heavy


----------



## MOFish20

i'm just here to bash the bow and dismiss it entirely before anyone ever sees it in person, shoots it or really knows any specifics about it.


----------



## Tripper

Just got word, its the real deal. Lee told me he accidentally left it out of his case and they starting filming the commercial...He said he feels bad but it shoots really nice.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tripper said:


> Just got word, its the real deal. Lee told me he accidentally left it out of his case and they starting filming the commercial...He said he feels bad but it shoots really nice.


Lee told you. 
Thanks for the laugh of the day[emoji38]


----------



## deadduck357

Looks very similar to the Ballistic cams. It may be a new Mission bow.


----------



## Andrew99

Man I hope they offer it in camo and not like the wake.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Tripper said:


> Just got word, its the real deal. Lee told me he accidentally left it out of his case and they starting filming the commercial...He said he feels bad but it shoots really nice.


He better say it shoots nice after leaking it to the world almost a month early, haha.


----------



## beeksie

ridgehunter70 said:


> Lee told you.
> Thanks for the laugh of the day[emoji38]


LOL yep


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Lee told you.
> Thanks for the laugh of the day[emoji38]


He's right though.. That is the new flagship. They wouldn't give me details on ATA brace etc.. Just that it won't come in 80#, it's IBO is 345 and that I will like it. Also, they have something else up their sleeve that isn't a bow.... The 16th can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Tripper

I told you so...Lee won't let hunt with him though. We aren't that tight....


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Ryjax said:


> He's right though.. That is the new flagship. They wouldn't give me details on ATA brace etc.. Just that it won't come in 80#, it's IBO is 345 and that I will like it. Also, they have something else up their sleeve that isn't a bow.... The 16th can't get here fast enough.


Did they mention whether it will come in > 30" draw?


----------



## FromGermany

Can't wait until November for the release, so far the best looking bow of all releases this year from the bow companies, but at least we have to shoot them all to decide what to buy this year. Hard decision, but my favorite this year and last year is/ was Mathews&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ryjax

Bowhuntertim said:


> Did they mention whether it will come in > 30" draw?


No they wouldn't give out anymore than what I mentioned


----------



## Sagittarius

I'm guessing the suggested retail will be around $1,200.00 and available for $900.00 to $1,000.00, depending on the mark down of the shop.
I like the looks of this bow better than any 2016 model so far.


----------



## cschwanz

Going to be a long month of waiting and speculation haha


----------



## Bwhntr247

Always been a fan of Mathews for my hunting rig, just always seem to get the job done. Wasn't a fan of the No Cam. If this doesn't weigh like the Wake and has a decent brace definitely going to have to give it a try.


----------



## makemine10mm

This bow is tops on my list for this year so far. First year since 2010 I hadn't bought a carbon Hoyt. And it's not that I don't think the Hoyt's look killer, they do but I'm just wanting something different.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Andrew99 said:


> Man I hope they offer it in camo and not like the wake.


Spoke with my dealer he said bow will be offered in camo also. Now to make a decision. Lol. Black looks nice in the pic tho


----------



## cantony75

Ryjax said:


> He's right though.. That is the new flagship. They wouldn't give me details on ATA brace etc.. Just that it won't come in 80#, it's IBO is 345 and that I will like it. Also, they have something else up their sleeve that isn't a bow.... The 16th can't get here fast enough.


I vaguely remember reading somewhere that Mathews has been working with one of the sight manufacturers to create a Mathews specific model... could that be the something else?


----------



## CDelattre32

Looks freakin awesome, I can't wait to see what they come out with!!


----------



## Dewboy

That actually looks really nice for a Mathews. I'm impressed, just judging by the looks. But DANG those limbs are short. I know most bow Techs/Engineers don't recommend the really short limbs with some of the performance cams because of over-stressing the limbs. I hope they're not putting something out there that is going to give buyers trouble. Judging by it's looks only, I think that one in the photo will be very popular. Glad they realized that some companies had caught them and they needed to come up with some nice bows to remain competitive. While some would buy a Mathews just for the name no matter how hideous looking or mediocre performing, they need some bows that will tempt others to try their bows. They might even win back their shooters from Elite.


----------



## Seadonist

Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Ryjax

cantony75 said:


> I vaguely remember reading somewhere that Mathews has been working with one of the sight manufacturers to create a Mathews specific model... could that be the something else?


That's possible but not what I meant. 
It's not exactly a physical product... More of a design. I can't really say anymore than that without "pulling a Lee"


----------



## JDUB007

Looks like both Mathews and Now Hoyt is going with the tech in the cams to make short ATA bows have a better string angle...I think Mathews did this on the Creed XS with that big old idler wheel. Makes a 28" ATA bow shoot like a longer bow. If this is a 32-33" ATA bow it'll shoot like a 37" those cams have some size to them.


----------



## arrowblaster

Aren't the hunting shows taped from last year? Was this a prototype to be released this year? Also, no weights in the cams, that I can see. If it's 32-33 ata, I'll be in for one!


----------



## Ryjax

arrowblaster said:


> Aren't the hunting shows taped from last year? Was this a prototype to be released this year? Also, no weights in the cams, that I can see. If it's 32-33 ata, I'll be in for one!


It was a new commercial that was shot recently. If you look on thermacell's Facebook you will notice that they don't show the bows on Lee and Tiffany's kills. That's because they are new models. High profile staffers got their 2016 bows a while back.


----------



## Otdrsman85

I think it will be 30-31 ata. Good looking bow. Looks a lot like wake cams..


----------



## Mathias

Looking forward to this bow....


----------



## PFD42

This in Stone will be the ticket , hint , hint !


----------



## nontypical

Got to admit. I like the looks of that bow. No way that was an accident, it's product placement.


----------



## Buckfevr

nontypical said:


> Got to admit. I like the looks of that bow. No way that was an accident, it's product placement.


Definitely.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Best looking bow that I have seen for 2016 yet.


----------



## biddz7x

nontypical said:


> Got to admit. I like the looks of that bow. No way that was an accident, it's product placement.


agreed


----------



## 4IDARCHER

nontypical said:


> Got to admit. I like the looks of that bow. No way that was an accident, it's product placement.


Actually I am about 99% sure it was an "oh crap" moment from Lee. No way would ANY of the major bow companies go through the trouble they do every year to keep things hidden until the big reveal just to have it slowly leak out and hit social media. If this were to be seen by the majority of people then the big build up and unveiling of their website would loose a ton of hits. I am sure that Lee, being the good spokesperson that he is, wanted too place all his sponsors around him for the commercial. That only makes sense. The idea behind this is that if his sponsors notice him having their product around him even in other's advertising they will be pleased. I just don't think he thought about this bow not being shown to the public yet. I think he was just in a hurry and on an elk hunt and wanted his current bow in the add.


----------



## deadduck357

4IDARCHER said:


> Actually I am about 99% sure it was an "oh crap" moment from Lee. No way would ANY of the major bow companies go through the trouble they do every year to keep things hidden until the big reveal just to have it slowly leak out and hit social media. If this were to be seen by the majority of people then the big build up and unveiling of their website would loose a ton of hits. I am sure that Lee, being the good spokesperson that he is, wanted too place all his sponsors around him for the commercial. That only makes sense. The idea behind this is that if his sponsors notice him having their product around him even in other's advertising they will be pleased. I just don't think he thought about this bow not being shown to the public yet. I think he was just in a hurry and on an elk hunt and wanted his current bow in the add.


Honestly companies don't like or want massive spikes to their web-site to the point of crashing or exceeding bandwidth limits.


----------



## SCFox

deadduck357 said:


> Looks very similar to the Ballistic cams. It may be a new Mission bow.


Keep fishin!!

SCFox


----------



## Tripper

Lee told me its his favorite Mathews of all time, no joke


----------



## CDelattre32

Tripper said:


> Lee told me its his favorite Mathews of all time, no joke


Tripper you talk to Lee? how about tiff? lol


----------



## Tripper

CDelattre32 said:


> Tripper you talk to Lee? how about tiff? lol


Naw, I'm really good looking so he keeps me back like 50 yards...


----------



## bucky0486

The riser looks similar to the Outback I currently shoot.


----------



## mikehoyme

Ryjax said:


> He's right though.. That is the new flagship. They wouldn't give me details on ATA brace etc.. Just that it won't come in 80#, it's IBO is 345 and that I will like it. Also, they have something else up their sleeve that isn't a bow.... The 16th can't get here fast enough.


And now I'm much less interested. Looks like the MR7 lives another year.


----------



## henrythedog13

Camo-related??? Partnership with a camo guys? Making their own?


----------



## henrythedog13

henrythedog13 said:


> Camo-related??? Partnership with a camo guys? Making their own?


Sorry - this was a response to the guy that said that Mathews was coming out with something non-bow related. I'm extremely excited about this!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Looks like a winner


----------



## Bouvierbogger

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I also like the Waffle Iron risers.


Yes, they have their own look.


----------



## MR 28

Subscribed


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> He's right though.. That is the new flagship. They wouldn't give me details on ATA brace etc.. Just that it won't come in 80#, it's IBO is 345 and that I will like it. Also, they have something else up their sleeve that isn't a bow.... The 16th can't get here fast enough.


Who is "they"?
[emoji57]


----------



## ridgehunter70

Dewboy said:


> That actually looks really nice for a Mathews. I'm impressed, just judging by the looks. But DANG those limbs are short. I know most bow Techs/Engineers don't recommend the really short limbs with some of the performance cams because of over-stressing the limbs. I hope they're not putting something out there that is going to give buyers trouble. Judging by it's looks only, I think that one in the photo will be very popular. Glad they realized that some companies had caught them and they needed to come up with some nice bows to remain competitive. While some would buy a Mathews just for the name no matter how hideous looking or mediocre performing, they need some bows that will tempt others to try their bows. They might even win back their shooters from Elite.


Win back shooters from elite???
Hahahaha That's a good one. The only way the Levi nut swingers would go back to Mathews is if their hero went back. Sad but true.


----------



## Tripper

ridgehunter70 said:


> Who is "they"?
> [emoji57]


 Obvy, his source at Mathews. Lee told me its the real deal. 2016 Flagship bow


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tripper said:


> Obvy, his source at Mathews. Lee told me its the real deal. 2016 Flagship bow


I'm not doubting it's the real bow but time to wake up from your dream about you and Lee being buddies[emoji38]


----------



## Roamingeast

No waffle riser? But how will people know im shooting a mathews?!


----------



## bucky0486

Roamingeast said:


> No waffle riser? But how will people know im shooting a mathews?!


By your hat and polo that have the Mathews logo.


----------



## Mathias

ridgehunter70 said:


> I'm not doubting it's the real bow but time to *wake *up from your dream about you and Lee being buddies[emoji38]


maybe he means his buddy *Lee* that works at the factory…..


----------



## HC Archery

"Hype".... used already in the Mission line.


----------



## HC Archery

ridgehunter70 said:


> Lee told you.
> Thanks for the laugh of the day[emoji38]


----------



## Mathias

dang HC, why'd you have to ruin a good thread with that pic?


----------



## HC Archery

Tried to clean up the photo.... and in B&W. Not sure it helps........


----------



## deadduck357

Roamingeast said:


> No waffle riser? But how will people know im shooting a mathews?!


Mission's don't have the waffle pattern.


----------



## Dextee

Does anyone have the actual commercial to view this version 2 Wake instead of the pic?


----------



## walks with a gi

I like the looks of their new bow. I wonder if there will be cam lean issues with the very large cams though?


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Hold it,the bottom riser just below the stabilizer looks to be bridged?.hmmmmm


----------



## BARBWIRE

I hope its not heavy.Looks like new quiver mount?


----------



## Tripper

ridgehunter70 said:


> I'm not doubting it's the real bow but time to wake up from your dream about you and Lee being buddies


Please don't take me down your road of despair. If I say I know Lee it okay, don't rain on my parade. Preshate it bro.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Guys still think the waffle jokes are clever/original??? C'mon guys,it's been 5 yrs now...

I'm not interested in this bow as I'm sure it will be -30"A2A but I'm sure a lot of Mathews guys will love it!

As far as Lee accidentally showing it,I'm sure it was an honest mistake.Hes never leaked any Mathews before!


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Bryan Thacker said:


> Guys still think the waffle jokes are clever/original??? C'mon guys,it's been 5 yrs now...
> 
> I'm not interested in this bow as I'm sure it will be -30"A2A but I'm sure a lot of Mathews guys will love it!
> 
> As far as Lee accidentally showing it,I'm sure it was an honest mistake.Hes never leaked any Mathews before!


Actually, after taking some measurements in photoshop using the dovetail bar as a 6" reference I came up with 33" ATA. That with those giant cams should make it pretty shootable I'd think.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Bowhuntertim said:


> Actually, after taking some measurements in photoshop using the dovetail bar as a 6" reference I came up with 33" ATA. That with those giant cams should make it pretty shootable I'd think.


Oh,I'll definitely go shoot it just to check it out!!! I'm going to get an Elite Impulse this year though...been a huge Elite fan since the Z28/GT500 days & have owned many Elites.

This years offerings are just really appealing to me...Especially in that Kuiu camo ; )


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Bryan Thacker said:


> Oh,I'll definitely go shoot it just to check it out!!! I'm going to get an Elite Impulse this year though...been a huge Elite fan since the Z28/GT500 days & have owned many Elites.
> 
> This years offerings are just really appealing to me...Especially in that Kuiu camo ; )


There's so many awesome bows out there today it can make a guy go nuts trying to choose. I love seeing what they all come up with every year.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

HC Archery said:


> Tried to clean up the photo.... and in B&W. Not sure it helps........
> 
> View attachment 3087050


Dinner plate cams there


----------



## Ryjax

henrythedog13 said:


> Sorry - this was a response to the guy that said that Mathews was coming out with something non-bow related. I'm extremely excited about this!!


You might be right lol


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Who is "they"?


They are the group responsible for releasing the bow.


----------



## Ryjax

Tripper said:


> Obvy, his source at Mathews. Lee told me its the real deal. 2016 Flagship bow


🏻


----------



## ridgehunter70

So yeah. Let just call Mathews and they will tell us about the bow. I highly doubt that but ok


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tripper said:


> Please don't take me down your road of despair. If I say I know Lee it okay, don't rain on my parade. Preshate it bro.


Ok. Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## wannabe even

Look on Mathews fb page guy from whitetail freaks got a bow across a buck. Might be tha target model?


----------



## NorthernAccent

Wow... so many people that are loving the new design. I like mathews and I personally hate the new riser haha. I hope they don't completely eradicate the waffle irons. :sad:


----------



## Honeymonster

NorthernAccent said:


> Wow... so many people that are loving the new design. I like mathews and I personally hate the new riser haha. I hope they don't completely eradicate the waffle irons. :sad:


Same here. Wanted to get some new Mathews next year, because I love the simple and clean design. Form follows Function.


----------



## Bwhntr247

NorthernAccent said:


> Wow... so many people that are loving the new design. I like mathews and I personally hate the new riser haha. I hope they don't completely eradicate the waffle irons. :sad:


That's the only thing keeping me from believing that this is their new flagship, no waffles. I don't see them going completely cold turkey.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

NorthernAccent said:


> Wow... so many people that are loving the new design. I like mathews and I personally hate the new riser haha. I hope they don't completely eradicate the waffle irons. :sad:











Love me some waffles!


----------



## Ybuck

O yea baby.
like the look


----------



## erichall84

Bwhntr247 said:


> That's the only thing keeping me from believing that this is their new flagship, no waffles. I don't see them going completely cold turkey.


I love the waffle irons too. I'm thinking the bow in this pic is possibly the new flagship mission bow. Looks like a mission riser..


HC Archery said:


> View attachment 3087034


----------



## deadduck357

erichall84 said:


> I love the waffle irons too. I'm thinking the bow in this pic is possibly the new flagship mission bow. Looks like a mission riser..


That's what I've been telling y'all.


----------



## Bwhntr247

The only reason I don't think it's a Mission is that it seems a little bit high tech for them. Unless they are raising the bar this year.


----------



## Creed man

I'm another one who likes the waffle design and hope they keep it.


----------



## Z06Killer

Has Lee ever even used a Mission bow, why would he have one if he doesn't use one?


----------



## Sagittarius

Doubt, seriously, Lee would be shooting a Mission, no matter that they're a division of Mathews.


----------



## Z06Killer

Sagittarius said:


> Doubt, seriously, Lee would be shooting a Mission, no matter that they're a division of Mathews.


Exactly what I'm saying can't believe Lee would have one or in a comerical with him. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Z06Killer

I'm really excited to see this year's Mathews lineup. Last mathews I had was a legacy. I really like the no cam htr, but want to see what they do with it just year and see what else they have to offer


----------



## Seadonist

Doubt it's a Mission. My dealer was very tight lipped about the 2016 Mathews lineup but said with a grin that they really stepped out of their comfort zone and ventured out this year. He told me not to blink, which I am assuming is a reference to how fast he thinks his inventory will sell.


----------



## deadduck357

Z06Killer said:


> Has Lee ever even used a Mission bow, why would he have one if he doesn't use one?


If Mathews paid him to use their new Mission flagship he would.


----------



## erichall84

Bwhntr247 said:


> The only reason I don't think it's a Mission is that it seems a little bit high tech for them. Unless they are raising the bar this year.


Yes it seems a little high tech for mission, but not high tech enough to be a mathews. Mathews bows utilize the gridlock risers for a reason. If this bow is a mathews (which I doubt), seems like they are going backwards. It does look sweet, but looks like a new mission with the focus grip. They have been stepping up the flagship mission bows for a few years, starting with the ballistic. It would be a smart move to use the focus grip on the mission bows, they would sell a sh$t load more. Those big fat mission grips were the worst thing about them. Especially for youngsters, women, or folks just starting out which is the majority of their customers.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

I highly doubt Lee is shooting a Mission...Not to mention that the split riser (riser cage) underneath stabilizer seems a little advanced for a Mission bow.Just my opinion...


----------



## Z06Killer

Bryan Thacker said:


> I highly doubt Lee is shooting a Mission...Not to mention that the split riser (riser cage) underneath stabilizer seems a little advanced for a Mission bow.Just my opinion...


I hear that


----------



## erichall84

I don't know. 
Aluminum limb pockets - Mathews
Roller guard- Mathews
Focus grip - Mathews
Riser - Mission!
Idk...


----------



## rallysquirrel

Saw an email from Mathews today. There will be (1) new HTR, (1) new flagship bow and (1) new target. Will also be a new quiver. Flagship bow is IBO rated at 345. This info has been sent to the dealers and is what Mathews will be sending out on the 16th as part of their rollout package. The HTR may be delayed but "not by much". No other spec's were sent and he had not idea about brace heights or ATA lengths. He also had no idea what might be going away. Was also told some hearsay stuff about Lee and Tiffany loving the new bows but you would have to expect them to say something like that.

I usually only lurk around AT when I am looking for info from an insider who knows what is coming out. Someone is usually nice enough to share so I thought I would do the same. 

Good luck this season to all of you.


----------



## erichall84

What about the Wake 2 that was leaked? That was much more Mathews looking than this bow.


----------



## deadduck357

erichall84 said:


> Yes it seems a little high tech for mission, but not high tech enough to be a mathews. Mathews bows utilize the gridlock risers for a reason. If this bow is a mathews (which I doubt), seems like they are going backwards. It does look sweet, but looks like a new mission with the focus grip. They have been stepping up the flagship mission bows for a few years, starting with the ballistic. It would be a smart move to use the focus grip on the mission bows, they would sell a sh$t load more. Those big fat mission grips were the worst thing about them. Especially for youngsters, women, or folks just starting out which is the majority of their customers.


Mathews may just be using Mission cut risers to save costs. The gridlock risers are more expensive to manufacture.


----------



## erichall84

deadduck357 said:


> Mathews may just be using Mission cut risers to save costs. The gridlock risers are more expensive to manufacture.


They could, but I doubt it..


----------



## deadduck357

erichall84 said:


> I don't know.
> Aluminum limb pockets - Mathews
> Roller guard- Mathews
> Focus grip - Mathews
> Riser - Mission!
> Idk...


+ Mission cams.


----------



## erichall84

deadduck357 said:


> + Mission cams.


Yep


----------



## erichall84

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2902066&d=1442692296&thumb=1
This is much more promising to me ..


----------



## deadduck357

erichall84 said:


> Yep


Compare this cam to the Ballistic and Blaze cams.


----------



## deadduck357

erichall84 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2902066&d=1442692296&thumb=1
> This is much more promising to me ..


That's a photochop.


----------



## erichall84

deadduck357 said:


> That's a photochop.


Just noticed the 4 inch brace. Probably is fake.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

I thought a few people already confirmed it's a Mathews. I'd be very surprised if they are having their more prominent celebrities shoot Missions just because that's not the high dollar line where they make most of their money. I can see some of the similarities there to the Mission line but they all share similarities because they're designed by the same people. I'm getting more excited about it the more I think about it because I was planning on switching brands to something else the year after shooting Mathews for quite a while now because I wasn't impressed with their latest offerings the past few years. My basic criteria is 33-36" ATA, 7"ish brace height and 340-345ish IBO. It looks like this should fall right in there. Now I just hope they offer it in up to a 31" draw.


----------



## deadduck357

Bowhuntertim said:


> I thought a few people already confirmed it's a Mathews. I'd be very surprised if they are having their more prominent celebrities shoot Missions just because that's not the high dollar line where they make most of their money. I can see some of the similarities there to the Mission line but they all share similarities because they're designed by the same people. I'm getting more excited about it the more I think about it because I was planning on switching brands to something else the year after shooting Mathews for quite a while now because I wasn't impressed with their latest offerings the past few years. My basic criteria is 33-36" ATA, 7"ish brace height and 340-345ish IBO. It looks like this should fall right in there. Now I just hope they offer it in up to a 31" draw.


My local bow shop is the largest Mathews dealer within 90 miles, they push Mathews like a drug dealer but they will tell you straight up without hesitation that they sell 10 Mission's to every 1 Mathew's.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

deadduck357 said:


> My local bow shop is the largest Mathews dealer within 90 miles, they push Mathews like a drug dealer but they will tell you straight up without hesitation that they sell 10 Mission's to every 1 Mathew's.


I didn't realize they were that popular. I often forget most people aren't as ate up with this as we are and willing to drop a grand on a bare bow.


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> So yeah. Let just call Mathews and they will tell us about the bow. I highly doubt that but ok


I'm not going to argue with you because I've seen where that leads... What I am going to tell you is I buy more Mathews bows in a year than some shops sell...and where I come from calling someone a liar will get you slapped senseless...
Honestly they didn't really give me anything other than what we all already knew.. The only new info they gave me was that it won't be offered in 80#... Sorry if it hurts your feelings that they will actually talk to me, but we will see if I'm a liar come the 16th


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> I'm not going to argue with you because I've seen where that leads... What I am going to tell you is I buy more Mathews bows in a year than some shops sell...and where I come from calling someone a liar will get you slapped senseless...
> Honestly they didn't really give me anything other than what we all already knew.. The only new info they gave me was that it won't be offered in 80#... Sorry if it hurts your feelings that they will actually talk to me, but we will see if I'm a liar come the 16th


I never once said that this wasn't their flagship bow. All I'm saying is that I find it hard to believe that as hard as Mathews try to keep a tight lip on things that they will just discuss these things to the average joe. Oh, btw, those slapping goes both ways jr.[emoji6]


----------



## Ryjax

deadduck357 said:


> My local bow shop is the largest Mathews dealer within 90 miles, they push Mathews like a drug dealer but they will tell you straight up without hesitation that they sell 10 Mission's to every 1 Mathew's.


You keep calling that a mission but if it look at the riser you will see what looks to be cages... No mission would have that... Furthermore the grip is not a mission grip... Finally those cams look like a lighter version of the wake cam... I'm not sure how many mission bows you have looked at but that looks nothing like a mission... Not to mention Mathews wouldn't give Lee a Mission to shoot... Let's get real.. 
The ONLY way that's a mission is if they changed the Monster name to Mission and I highly doubt that


----------



## Tiggie_00

I called Mathew's customer service and the woman knew about the leaked info. She pretty much comfirmed the info legit. She said the week of nov 16th the website will be updated at midnight central time. No specific release date yet.


----------



## TomBee

So since these look very similar to the wake cams, how did people like the draw cycle and shootability of them?


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> I never once said that this wasn't their flagship bow. All I'm saying is that I find it hard to believe that as hard as Mathews try to keep a tight lip on things that they will just discuss these things to the average joe. Oh, btw, those slapping goes both ways jr.[emoji6]


JR....that's funny. 
They are tight lipped. Look at the info I gave you. None of it is really new, nor did they give me any of the details that we all want to know....brace, ATA, weight etc... They have told everyone that has asked that it is in fact their new flagship., the IBO is 345, it will not come in 80# and it is lighter than the wake. 
They did however tell me that I would like it.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Curious to know what color options they will offer. Would be nice to see them use another camo besides the lost camo. Either way whatever color it is it does look like a very nice bow. Thanks again Ryjax for updating us with what you know.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

frankie_rizzo said:


> Curious to know what color options they will offer. Would be nice to see them use another camo besides the lost camo. Either way whatever color it is it does look like a very nice bow. Thanks again Ryjax for updating us with what you know.


I'm hoping they'll offer it in Lost OT. I liked that camo this year. It's something a little different than the norm.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Bowhuntertim said:


> I'm hoping they'll offer it in Lost OT. I liked that camo this year. It's something a little different than the norm.



I'm guessing the same with maybe a different option tactical like they have done the past few years. Hard to see them using a different camo option being that the Lost camo is their own. A new lost camo option would be cool. Kinda like how stormy hardwoods has different options.


----------



## Sagittarius

Mission bows are considered synonymous with lower quality and it would be a terrible idea to have someone like Lee Lakosky hunting with one on his show, jmo.
But If Mathews wants and pays him to hunt with a Mission, I couldn't care less as I buy what I want regardless.


----------



## PreacherSteve67

There is already a New Lost Camo- you can see it on the Gamehide website. It is called Lost Camo XD.


----------



## deadduck357

Ryjax said:


> You keep calling that a mission but if it look at the riser you will see what looks to be cages... No mission would have that... Furthermore the grip is not a mission grip... Finally those cams look like a lighter version of the wake cam... I'm not sure how many mission bows you have looked at but that looks nothing like a mission... Not to mention Mathews wouldn't give Lee a Mission to shoot... Let's get real..
> The ONLY way that's a mission is if they changed the Monster name to Mission and I highly doubt that


Up to 2015 :wink:


----------



## frankie_rizzo

PreacherSteve67 said:


> There is already a New Lost Camo- you can see it on the Gamehide website. It is called Lost Camo XD.



Cool just checked it out. Looks nice. I wonder if they will be offering it as an option on their 2016 bows.


----------



## sightpin

Bowhuntertim said:


> I'm hoping they'll offer it in Lost OT. I liked that camo this year. It's something a little different than the norm.


I'm hoping they offer it in Stone tactical!:tongue:


----------



## pooh4459

I dont understand why its so hard to believe that he might know Lee. U act like hes the Pope or something. Hes just a pro hunter and some people have to know him he gets around a lot. No matter what thread u can on there is always someone talking crap i just dont understand were common decency and respect has gone on this site. What is the point of it. I just hope this bow isnt one that is way above the grand mark.


----------



## waipiopastor

PreacherSteve67 said:


> There is already a New Lost Camo- you can see it on the Gamehide website. It is called Lost Camo XD.


I got a jacket and pants set in lost cam xd and the color is too light in my opinion.


----------



## chasefo

Looks pretty sweet


----------



## Sagittarius

pooh4459 said:


> I dont understand why its so hard to believe that he might know Lee. U act like hes the Pope or something. Hes just a pro hunter and some people have to know him he gets around a lot. No matter what thread u can on there is always someone talking crap i just dont understand were common decency and respect has gone on this site. What is the point of it. I just hope this bow isnt one that is way above the grand mark.



I agree!
If Tripper says he knows Lee, that's good enough for me.
Sounds kind of cool to me. 
Tell Lee we like his new bow, Tripper. :thumbs_up
I like his sight too.


----------



## jorkep

Ryjax said:


> You keep calling that a mission but if it look at the riser you will see what looks to be cages... No mission would have that... Furthermore the grip is not a mission grip... Finally those cams look like a lighter version of the wake cam... I'm not sure how many mission bows you have looked at but that looks nothing like a mission... Not to mention Mathews wouldn't give Lee a Mission to shoot... Let's get real..
> The ONLY way that's a mission is if they changed the Monster name to Mission and I highly doubt that


Mathews might start giving celebrities Missions to shoot if their margins are actually better on the Mission line. I have no idea if it is true or not. But, the constant battle to produce new innovative products means the pro line bows are ate up with R&D and tooling costs. So, you push the tech to your main line bows and make your actual money. 

I still believe this bow to be a Mathews though.


----------



## Ryjax

jorkep said:


> Mathews might start giving celebrities Missions to shoot if their margins are actually better on the Mission line. I have no idea if it is true or not. But, the constant battle to produce new innovative products means the pro line bows are ate up with R&D and tooling costs. So, you push the tech to your main line bows and make your actual money.
> 
> I still believe this bow to be a Mathews though.


Eh I see your logic, but for publicity purposes I'm not sure they would do that. Unless like I said they move Monster line to the Mission name. Then just keep the NoCam and solocam under Mathews. To me it would almost seem like they would be degrading their brand worth by pushing their Elite Prostaff to the Mission line. I know that sounds crazy, but brand name value is critical in this business as it is in most businesses. Think of all the people that just walk into a shop and say "I want the new Mathews". Which really does happen quite often.


----------



## jorkep

Ryjax said:


> Eh I see your logic, but for publicity purposes I'm not sure they would do that. Unless like I said they move Monster line to the Mission name. Then just keep the NoCam and solocam under Mathews. To me it would almost seem like they would be degrading their brand worth by pushing their Elite Prostaff to the Mission line. I know that sounds crazy, but brand name value is critical in this business as it is in most businesses. Think of all the people that just walk into a shop and say "I want the new Mathews". Which really does happen quite often.


no, i agree. it's not super likely. but, just like golf, the industry is losing money. they keep coming out with new products and trying to market it as some special game changer. that only works for so long. 

short cycling of products is sort of a cannibalistic game. i'm honestly not sure what the future holds for a lot of sports equipment manufacturers.


----------



## Ryjax

jorkep said:


> no, i agree. it's not super likely. but, just like golf, the industry is losing money. they keep coming out with new products and trying to market it as some special game changer. that only works for so long.
> 
> short cycling of products is sort of a cannibalistic game. i'm honestly not sure what the future holds for a lot of sports equipment manufacturers.


You make a very valid point considering how spending habits have seemed to decline over the last few years.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Not sure I can agree with the decline of spending habits, at least not on higher end products. Maybe things like cable bills or going out to eat (even there I kind of doubt it with the amount of obesity in America) but for higher end products in each segment I have seen no study that shows this. Custom rifles from $2500 are selling out everywhere. Porsche is having excellent sales, Higher end Apple products are flying off shelves. People will have their toys and new $1000 bows are pretty small ticket items. I have heard a handful of times on here that people are keeping thier bows longer, but look at the classifieds. I am one of the worst offenders here for sure but don't see a downward trend in many hunting related products. Optics, Land, bows, Maybe the factory rifles are seeing some of this with products such as the Ruger American and Winchester's new bolt action but these profit losses are covered by their involvement in the AR market.


----------



## trucker3573

HC Archery said:


> Tried to clean up the photo.... and in B&W. Not sure it helps........
> 
> View attachment 3087050


Hope they have much more up their sleeve . That bow looks about 2 inches long. Best looking bow released this year?? Those huge cams are fugly, especially on a super short ATA bow which it certainly appears to be. Going to jump on a TRG in the classifieds if this is all they are coming with.


----------



## ClintR

me likey


----------



## Bowhuntertim

trucker3573 said:


> Hope they have much more up their sleeve . That bow looks about 2 inches long. Best looking bow released this year?? Those huge cams are fugly, especially on a super short ATA bow which it certainly appears to be. Going to jump on a TRG in the classifieds if this is all they are coming with.


I don't think it looks that short. I did some measurements in Photoshop and came up with 33". There's a lot of bows out there much shorter than that.


----------



## E-2

Bowhuntertim said:


> I don't think it looks that short. I did some measurements in Photoshop and came up with 33". There's a lot of bows out there much shorter than that.


You could get a pretty good idea from photoshop. 

I am interested in the string angle off of those huge cams. May feel and act like a longer ATA bow.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

E-2 said:


> You could get a pretty good idea from photoshop.
> 
> I am interested in the string angle off of those huge cams. May feel and act like a longer ATA bow.


I think you're exactly right. With a 33" ata, minimally reflexed riser, and those giant cams it should be a stable shooter. I'm just holding my breath for a 31" draw.


----------



## Sagittarius

I heard, most of the Mission sales go to charity.
True or false ?


----------



## Unicron

Sagittarius said:


> I heard, most of the Mission sales go to charity.
> True or false ?


I believe Mathews gives away most of the profit they make on those bows. Not the profit dealers make, the margin they put on the bow.

So for the typical $500 Mission bow, without breaking the price down all the way I'd say they give $30 to charity? Which is a very nice thing to do of them. So out of your $500, around 6 bucks make it to those veterans / sick kids etc.


----------



## Pure Evil

Sagittarius said:


> I heard, most of the Mission sales go to charity.
> True or false ?


Not sure about Mission, but all year end profit from Lost Camo is given away...


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Unicron said:


> I believe Mathews gives away most of the profit they make on those bows. Not the profit dealers make, the margin they put on the bow.
> 
> So for the typical $500 Mission bow, without breaking the price down all the way I'd say they give $30 to charity? Which is a very nice thing to do of them. So out of your $500, around 6 bucks make it to those veterans / sick kids etc.


Better than nothing, that's for sure.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Sagittarius said:


> I heard, most of the Mission sales go to charity.
> True or false ?


This is one of the reasons I've stuck with Mathews so long. Obviously a guy has to like the way a bow shoots but when all else is equal I like to support good companies. From everything I've read, Mathews gives a lot back to the sport and society and I try to support companies like that when I can.


----------



## waipiopastor

Sagittarius said:


> I heard, most of the Mission sales go to charity.
> True or false ?


True. I read in an article with Mathew Mcpherson 5 years ago that a good percentage above and beyond the cost to build the bow goes to overseas missions helping those in other countries and that's why He named them "mission".


----------



## Whaack

waipiopastor said:


> True. I read in an article with Mathew Mcpherson 5 years ago that a good percentage above and beyond the cost to build the bow goes to overseas missions helping those in other countries and that's why He named them "mission".


This is true. He is a Christ-follower and if you read about him seems to be a great all around guy. One of the many reasons I like the company. I'm sure there will be those that criticize him but you get that everywhere you look.


----------



## deadduck357

Mission is the new Monster.


----------



## enewman

Im A Mathews shooter so I'm not bashing. It's a good thing he does for the missions. But don't think he's not doing it for tax purposes.


----------



## waipiopastor

Whaack said:


> This is true. He is a Christ-follower and if you read about him seems to be a great all around guy. One of the many reasons I like the company. I'm sure there will be those that criticize him but you get that everywhere you look.


This is actually the reason I am brand loyal to Mathews and Mission. I am a pastor of a small church in Hawaii and and run an archery program for the kids in our low income community. The youth cannot even afford a mitt for baseball and so my wife and I wanted to start an archery program for them but there was no way we could afford all the equipment and shipping on our own. Mathews and Centershot ministries stepped up and helped us BIG TIME! I do not have enough kind things to say about Mathews as a company as well as the quality of their bows. God bless them and Mathew Mcpherson.


----------



## waipiopastor

enewman said:


> Im A Mathews shooter so I'm not bashing. It's a good thing he does for the missions. But don't think he's not doing it for tax purposes.


That may be some of it, but all of us take tax breaks that the government allows . . . We'd be foolish not to so this makes him a wise business man as well, in my opinion.


----------



## DumpBear

missing the waffle riser but if it's fast, smooth and available in stone tactical I'll likely be in for one


----------



## Kahkon

DumpBear said:


> missing the waffle riser but if it's fast, smooth and available in stone tactical I'll likely be in for one


Stone Tactical is an option....


----------



## Ryjax

Kahkon said:


> Stone Tactical is an option....


I'm not the only one to get info out of them I see lol


----------



## Ryjax

enewman said:


> Im A Mathews shooter so I'm not bashing. It's a good thing he does for the missions. But don't think he's not doing it for tax purposes.


He can only right off so much a year, so I would say yes some of it is for tax purposes and some of it is because he likes to give back.


----------



## Kahkon

Ryjax said:


> I'm not the only one to get info out of them I see lol


I ordered a bunch in for the shop, as a shop owner, I need at least the basic info.....It is one of their colors so, this is not really news


----------



## Whaack

waipiopastor said:


> This is actually the reason I am brand loyal to Mathews and Mission. I am a pastor of a small church in Hawaii and and run an archery program for the kids in our low income community. The youth cannot even afford a mitt for baseball and so my wife and I wanted to start an archery program for them but there was no way we could afford all the equipment and shipping on our own. Mathews and Centershot ministries stepped up and helped us BIG TIME! I do not have enough kind things to say about Mathews as a company as well as the quality of their bows. God bless them and Mathew Mcpherson.


[emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻. God bless you and your ministry.


----------



## Ryjax

Kahkon said:


> I ordered a bunch in for the shop, as a shop owner, I need at least the basic info.....It is one of their colors so, this is not really news


Did they give you all the info about colors last year with the stone or the the year before for the desert tactical? This is the first year I have gotten anything out of them including there custom colors. Same with my local shop.


----------



## BeastofEast

Is Crimson or desert coming back?


----------



## Bowhuntertim

waipiopastor said:


> This is actually the reason I am brand loyal to Mathews and Mission. I am a pastor of a small church in Hawaii and and run an archery program for the kids in our low income community. The youth cannot even afford a mitt for baseball and so my wife and I wanted to start an archery program for them but there was no way we could afford all the equipment and shipping on our own. Mathews and Centershot ministries stepped up and helped us BIG TIME! I do not have enough kind things to say about Mathews as a company as well as the quality of their bows. God bless them and Mathew Mcpherson.


That's just awesome! Kudos to you for making a positive impact in your community and spreading the Good Word and kudos to Mathews for helping y'all do it.


----------



## waipiopastor

Bowhuntertim said:


> That's just awesome! Kudos to you for making a positive impact in your community and spreading the Good Word and kudos to Mathews for helping y'all do it.


Thank you so much . . . Here is how we personally were blessed by the generosity of Mathews Inc., Centershot Ministiries, as well as the generosity of many archers on AT and all over the country has accomplished this past year:
https://m.facebook.com/CentershotHawaii


----------



## EsteemGrinders

Wow that is great. I had no Idea the Matthew was a believer and such a big giver. All the more reason to continue shooting Mathews Bows.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Ryjax said:


> Did they give you all the info about colors last year with the stone or the the year before for the desert tactical? This is the first year I have gotten anything out of them including there custom colors. Same with my local shop.



Do u happen to know what colors they will be offering? I was considering putting in a early order but wasn't sure as to what colors would be offered.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

waipiopastor said:


> Thank you so much . . . Here is how we personally were blessed by the generosity of Mathews Inc., Centershot Ministiries, as well as the generosity of many archers on AT and all over the country has accomplished this past year:
> https://m.facebook.com/CentershotHawaii


Looks like a great program y'all have going there. With everything going on in our world today it's always refreshing to see people out there willing to give their time and resources to give some kids a positive Christian influence. 

I saw your video on there of the man with no arms shooting. I have a friend who was born with no arms and although I've never seen him shoot a vertical bow, he shots crossbows and guns, drives atv's, drives himself around, does about whatever he wants. It's amazing to see what people can overcome with the right mental attitude.


----------



## waipiopastor

Bowhuntertim said:


> Looks like a great program y'all have going there. With everything going on in our world today it's always refreshing to see people out there willing to give their time and resources to give some kids a positive Christian influence.
> 
> I saw your video on there of the man with no arms shooting. I have a friend who was born with no arms and although I've never seen him shoot a vertical bow, he shots crossbows and guns, drives atv's, drives himself around, does about whatever he wants. It's amazing to see what people can overcome with the right mental attitude.


Amen to that. We need to set goals that are bigger than ourselves and pursue them with all we got! Kudos to your friend and God bless him.


----------



## Ryjax

frankie_rizzo said:


> Do u happen to know what colors they will be offering? I was considering putting in a early order but wasn't sure as to what colors would be offered.


Black, camo and stone tactical 
Then the new design. I'm not sure if it's XD or not they didn't say


----------



## Sagittarius

Have any of you guys thought about Lee's bow in the picture being a prototype ?
Reason I ask is because of the large silver discs under the limb pockets.
At least, they look silver to me in the pics. :dontknow:
Would not make sense to offer a hunting bow with silver discs like that unless it might be a prototype.
Could be that they haven't been anodized yet, hence the silver looking color.
Which would also make one wonder if the bow is a prototype, if that's the case. :set1_thinking:


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Sagittarius, 
I believe that you are absolute correct, if not a prototype a ruff pre-production version that I am sure they wanted him to test out and get in his hands before he is standing next to a 210in mulie and a 420 in elk.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

4IDARCHER said:


> Sagittarius,
> I believe that you are absolute correct, if not a prototype a ruff pre-production version that I am sure they wanted him to test out and get in his hands before he is standing next to a 210in mulie and a 420 in elk.


That's what photoshop is for!


----------



## deadduck357

Sagittarius said:


> Have any of you guys thought about Lee's bow in the picture being a prototype ?
> Reason I ask is because of the large silver discs under the limb pockets.
> At least, they look silver to me in the pics. :dontknow:
> Would not make sense to offer a hunting bow with silver discs like that unless it might be a prototype.
> Could be that they haven't been anodized yet, hence the silver looking color.
> Which would also make one wonder if the bow is a prototype, if that's the case. :set1_thinking:


Didn't some of the older Mission bows have those?


----------



## SCFox

Sagittarius said:


> Have any of you guys thought about Lee's bow in the picture being a prototype ?
> Reason I ask is because of the large silver discs under the limb pockets.
> At least, they look silver to me in the pics. :dontknow:
> Would not make sense to offer a hunting bow with silver discs like that unless it might be a prototype.
> Could be that they haven't been anodized yet, hence the silver looking color.
> Which would also make one wonder if the bow is a prototype, if that's the case. :set1_thinking:


It's the same limb bolt bushing that my Monster7 has. 

SCFox


----------



## Sagittarius

SCFox said:


> It's the same limb bolt bushing that my Monster7 has.
> 
> SCFox



Was the bushing silver in color and was it that large in your Monster 7 ?


----------



## griffwar

I will be glad when they're out and all this wild speculation will be brought to a end! lol


----------



## USMCKoontz

HC Archery said:


> Tried to clean up the photo.... and in B&W. Not sure it helps........
> 
> View attachment 3087050


Love the Riser... this could be the bow to bring me back to mathews!  Love the look of it!


----------



## namozine

All the MR series bows had that disc, and it was silver...


----------



## SCFox

Sagittarius said:


> Was the bushing silver in color and was it that large in your Monster 7 ?


It is silver in my Monster, hard to tell at the angle if it's the same size or not, but it serves the same purpose. 

SCFox


----------



## Sagittarius

SCFox said:


> It is silver in my Monster, hard to tell at the angle if it's the same size or not, but it serves the same purpose.
> 
> SCFox




Thanks, in that case, the bow might be the real deal and not a prototype.
I believe, I would rather have a black anodized bushing though.


----------



## mathews mike

I think it is an on purpose and they are trolling and reading all replies, 
Mathews never use to leak info now all of a sudden we know how many bows and what they look like does not seem right to me


----------



## dhom

I have never been a Mathews fan but I have to say, Lee's bow in that pic is the best looking Mathews I have ever seen. I would actually be tempted to shoot it.


----------



## Wesleyc_08

waipiopastor said:


> This is actually the reason I am brand loyal to Mathews and Mission. I am a pastor of a small church in Hawaii and and run an archery program for the kids in our low income community. The youth cannot even afford a mitt for baseball and so my wife and I wanted to start an archery program for them but there was no way we could afford all the equipment and shipping on our own. Mathews and Centershot ministries stepped up and helped us BIG TIME! I do not have enough kind things to say about Mathews as a company as well as the quality of their bows. God bless them and Mathew Mcpherson.


Thanks very nice of them, glad to see there are still companies out there willing to help out


----------



## Tripper

Lee told me they will be black on production bows. He said this bow is unbelievably smooth (due to the diameter of the cams) and feels like shooting an HTR but it is stupid fast. Said we will love it and if the HTR ran with a V6 this bow is a Super Charged 572 big block.





Sagittarius said:


> Have any of you guys thought about Lee's bow in the picture being a prototype ?
> Reason I ask is because of the large silver discs under the limb pockets.
> At least, they look silver to me in the pics. :dontknow:
> Would not make sense to offer a hunting bow with silver discs like that unless it might be a prototype.
> Could be that they haven't been anodized yet, hence the silver looking color.
> Which would also make one wonder if the bow is a prototype, if that's the case. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Sagittarius

Tripper said:


> Lee told me they will be black on production bows. He said this bow is unbelievably smooth (due to the diameter of the cams) and feels like shooting an HTR but it is stupid fast. Said we will love it and if the HTR ran with a V6 this bow is a Super Charged 572 big block.




Thanks, Tripper.
Sounds like an awesome bow!


----------



## USMCKoontz

Tripper said:


> Lee told me they will be black on production bows. He said this bow is unbelievably smooth (due to the diameter of the cams) and feels like shooting an HTR but it is stupid fast. Said we will love it and if the HTR ran with a V6 this bow is a Super Charged 572 big block.


If true then I am already sold on it for sure


----------



## fountain

...but Lee drives ford's and has never mentioned of any car enthusiasm. ...


----------



## HC Archery

mathias said:


> dang hc, why'd you have to ruin a good thread with that pic?


lol


----------



## Malcolm

Back just before the Z7 launched, a prototype bow popped up in a video for an accessory or something (Harmonic Stabilizers?) and a few weeks later, that bow (albeit with a GridLock riser) was on the shelves. Actually had a similar riser pattern to this one.

So who knows?

Looking at that riser, it's got to be a material with very high tensile strength - very thin section on the front of the pockets. Barrel nuts are rather larger diameter than what the MR had; kinda like someone really wants to minimise the stress around those. Carbon fibre has a lot of tensile strength and doesn't cope well with point loading...


----------



## skeet16

In for further info!!!


----------



## Loveoctober

The quiver mount is very similar to the quiver mount on the Mission Sniper Lite crossbow. Looks like a sweet bow!


----------



## FMJCane

This is legit and the people responsible are in hot water.


----------



## Hidden Danger

FMJCane said:


> This is legit and the people responsible are in hot water.


Oh yeah? Please enlighten us.


----------



## FMJCane

Hidden Danger said:


> Oh yeah? Please enlighten us.


I'm just being humorous.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

FMJCane said:


> I'm just being humorous.


This is the new 2016 Mathews and is no laughing matter. No room for humor on this thread, only factual information :wink:


----------



## Otdrsman85

Here is my official guess....
Wake 2
31 ata
6 inch brace
345ibo
4lbs


----------



## Ryjax

Otdrsman85 said:


> Here is my official guess....
> Wake 2
> 31 ata
> 6 inch brace
> 345ibo
> 4lbs


I think you are pretty close! 
Someone said they patented the name "Halon" I believe. That might be the actual name for the bow.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Otdrsman85 said:


> Here is my official guess....
> Wake 2
> 31 ata
> 6 inch brace
> 345ibo
> 4lbs


I'm guessing:
33 ata
6.5" brace
345 IBO
4.3 lbs


----------



## ridgehunter70

griffwar said:


> I will be glad when they're out and all this wild speculation will be brought to a end! lol


Gotta agree. Some on here are acting like they are part of the r and d team at mathews. Smh


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> I think you are pretty close!
> Someone said they patented the name "Halon" I believe. That might be the actual name for the bow.


Did *lee* tell you this?[emoji38] [emoji106]


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Did *lee* tell you this?[emoji38] [emoji106]


Wrong guy... I never claimed to know Lee let alone speak to him... Trying to call someone out without remembering who's who makes you sound...well....I think you know
Actually it came from one of the links that was posted for their patents... Good try though... Maybe you should stick to lurking before you really sound...well...you know


----------



## xhammer23

All you No Cam fans have to be pissed that mathews is releasing this bow. We all know that once a bow hits 340fps it becomes unshootable, unforgiving, and you cant hit the broad side of a barn with it. lol


----------



## SNOWCRITTER

Kinda looks like it has twin creed cams on it to. Or the simplex cam up top n bottom


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> Wrong guy... I never claimed to know Lee let alone speak to him... Trying to call someone out without remembering who's who makes you sound...well....I think you know
> Actually it came from one of the links that was posted for their patents... Good try though... Maybe you should stick to lurking before you really sound...well...you know


Wow! Sensitive much? Calm down Nancy and learn to have a sense of humour.


----------



## Mathias

Maybe we can get this back on track and the petty high school drama can disappear…..


----------



## Mathias

Does anyone know the actual release date yet?


----------



## Seadonist

Week of Nov. 16th is when my local shop will have them


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Wow! Sensitive much? Calm down Nancy and learn to have a sense of humour.


Oh I'm calm and have much thicker skin than what I have seen of you Lol 
It's only a joke to you when you look the fool... I saw the comment above the one I quoted. Don't be a donkey then expect me to think you are being funny.


----------



## Ryjax

Mathias said:


> Maybe we can get this back on track and the petty high school drama can disappear…..


There's nothing really to track beyond what has been said.. It's all speculation, right? 
The release date is November 16th for the flagship, but the new NoCam may get pushed a little back. Not sure why.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Only people with a dull sense of humour can't take jokes. I only look a fool to people that can't take jokes. So I'm not worried about the way you look at things.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Some people


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Some people


I agree


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Ryjax said:


> Oh I'm calm and have much thicker skin than what I have seen of you Lol
> It's only a joke to you when you look the fool... I saw the comment above the one I quoted. Don't be a donkey then expect me to think you are being funny.


I wouldn't worry about him. He is bashing and tearing people down on almost every single thread he posts in. Guys like him are the reason for the ignore feature. It works well.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Bowhuntertim said:


> I wouldn't worry about him. He is bashing and tearing people down on almost every single thread he posts in. Guys like him are the reason for the ignore feature. It works well.


You've got the definition of bashing wrong. It's called expressing (my opinion) just like you just did but difference is, is I couldn't care less about yours. That's what some of you crybabies need to understand. Just because someone's opinion differs from yours, don't make yours right. And if you don't like my replys, then please do me a favor and put me on the ignore list. This crying from someone's reply from a grown man is getting old. 
But, back to the subject at hand.
I do hope this bow has a close to a 7" brace height


----------



## Bowhuntertim

^This message is hidden because ridgehunter70 is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list

See, it works great!


----------



## ridgehunter70

Great. Now if a few more would do this I wouldn't have to worry if I hurt a grown man's feelings. Smh


----------



## Hidden Danger

My official guess - it won't be field & streams bow of the year unless it details blows up or has finish issues.


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> You've got the definition of bashing wrong. It's called expressing (my opinion) just like you just did but difference is, is I couldn't care less about yours. That's what some of you crybabies need to understand. Just because someone's opinion differs from yours, don't make yours right. And if you don't like my replys, then please do me a favor and put me on the ignore list. This crying from someone's reply from a grown man is getting old.
> But, back to the subject at hand.
> I do hope this bow has a close to a 7" brace height


There's the rh70 I was waiting for lol
Yes back to the bow.. i hope so too. I can shoot a 6" brace or below without problems, but I like the overall feel of a 7" brace bow. Based on what we have seen out of their chill series cams and the wake cams they would need a 6" brace to get those speeds. Maybe we will see a slightly different Cam system this year that supports those speeds with a 6.5"-7" brace.


----------



## Ryjax

Bowhuntertim said:


> ^This message is hidden because ridgehunter70 is on your ignore list.
> View Post
> Remove user from ignore list
> 
> See, it works great!


Lol


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> There's the rh70 I was waiting for lol
> Yes back to the bow.. i hope so too. I can shoot a 6" brace or below without problems, but I like the overall feel of a 7" brace bow. Based on what we have seen out of their chill series cams and the wake cams they would need a 6" brace to get those speeds. Maybe we will see a slightly different Cam system this year that supports those speeds with a 6.5"-7" brace.


Do you have any problems with a 6 " model hitting bulky cloths in cold weather? Don't like the idea of a arm guard


----------



## xhammer23

Hidden Danger said:


> My official guess - it won't be field & streams bow of the year unless it details blows up or has finish issues.


How did Prime and Xpedition win bow of the year then? No problems with those bows at all. I too hope this bow is 6.5 to 7" brace. I can shoot a 6" just as good but won't risk hunting in cold weather with one and hitting my sleave when a monster buck is in my sights.


----------



## Viper69

I never had any problem shooting a 6" brace while hunting. Maybe Im special. LOL


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Do you have any problems with a 6 " model hitting bulky cloths in cold weather? Don't like the idea of a arm guard


I've only ever had it happen once a couple years back, but now I adjust my grip from day 1 with a bow to avoid that issue. I'm not a fan of an arm guard either.


----------



## Ryjax

Viper69 said:


> I never had any problem shooting a 6" brace while hunting. Maybe Im special. LOL


I think grip has a lot to do with it. As does having the correct draw length.


----------



## USMCKoontz

Viper69 said:


> I never had any problem shooting a 6" brace while hunting. Maybe Im special. LOL


Same here.... Most of the bows I have shot are 6 inch brace ad I have never experianced any issue while hunting


----------



## PFD42

I'm missing a lot of this conversation , to many people on my ignore list. Lol !


----------



## Bowtechforlife

My dealer told me that it was a monster replacement and is 345 ibo. Didn't give me anything else


----------



## RossRagan

Funny how the photo just happened to leak out about the time other manufacturers were putting out their teasers. Mathews is the king of marketing! LOL


----------



## btvabowhunter

RossRagan said:


> Funny how the photo just happened to leak out about the time other manufacturers were putting out their teasers. Mathews is the king of marketing! LOL


I agree.. I think this was all part of there plan.


----------



## USMCKoontz

RossRagan said:


> Funny how the photo just happened to leak out about the time other manufacturers were putting out their teasers. Mathews is the king of marketing! LOL


Hey go with what works personally I have always like Mathews but didn't care for the waffle bows so I haven't bought one in awhile. Almost got a Nocam but told myself I would wait to see what they have this year. So far looks like I made the right choice


----------



## RossRagan

I'm not knocking them...I like their product, too; and I like a creative marketing campaign. A photo gets "leaked" and now we are all privy to a secret...a much better way to generate buzz than to just put out an ad.


----------



## Unicron

ridgehunter70 said:


> Do you have any problems with a 6 " model hitting bulky cloths in cold weather? Don't like the idea of a arm guard


On 6"? Never.

On an MR5 / XLR8? Yes, perhaps, but not the where it hurts, just where you hear it rubbing / tapping once or twice after the shot.

Also warm clothes don't have to be bulky and hunting clothes don't need to be in camo. Must be wearing mighty bulky jackets for 6" to hit them...


----------



## ridgehunter70

Unicron said:


> On 6"? Never.
> 
> On an MR5 / XLR8? Yes, perhaps, but not the where it hurts, just where you hear it rubbing / tapping once or twice after the shot.
> 
> Also warm clothes don't have to be bulky and hunting clothes don't need to be in camo. Must be wearing mighty bulky jackets for 6" to hit them...


Not real bulky but don't want to have something else to worry about.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Ryjax said:


> I think you are pretty close!
> Someone said they patented the name "Halon" I believe. That might be the actual name for the bow.


I saw that posted....there is also supposed to be a mathews bow released right? Not sure on that but just assuming there will be a "no cam" bow released along with this one


----------



## Ryjax

Otdrsman85 said:


> I saw that posted....there is also supposed to be a mathews bow released right? Not sure on that but just assuming there will be a "no cam" bow released along with this one


Yes sir they are supposed to release a new NoCam as well.


----------



## rps

nice


----------



## OhioDeer5

Tripper, how do you know Lee?


----------



## USMCKoontz

OhioDeer5 said:


> Tripper, how do you know Lee?


I think he has been asked before but never says


----------



## joffutt1

Ryjax said:


> I've only ever had it happen once a couple years back, but now I adjust my grip from day 1 with a bow to avoid that issue. I'm not a fan of an arm guard either.


I have a realtree sleave that they put out. I wear it just as peace of mind.


----------



## Ryjax

joffutt1 said:


> I have a realtree sleave that they put out. I wear it just as peace of mind.


The one that fits like a compression sleeve? I've seen them, but never tried one.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Tripper, what I don't get is you say Lee won't let you hunt there because your not that "tight" but he will give you info on an unreleased bow? Doesn't make any sense to me. Lee doesn't talk to anyone about that kind of stuff. Funny you must be the special exception... Just talked to someone who would actually know...


----------



## Tripper

OhioDeer5 said:


> Tripper, what I don't get is you say Lee won't let you hunt there because your not that "tight" but he will give you info on an unreleased bow? Doesn't make any sense to me. Lee doesn't talk to anyone about that kind of stuff. Funny you must be the special exception... Just talked to someone who would actually know...


Maybe we are related, maybe I don't hunt much or I disabled. It's okay man, you will see it soon enough.


----------



## JC-XT

joffutt1 said:


> I have a realtree sleave that they put out. I wear it just as peace of mind.


I have one of those too, I've always thought it was funny that Realtree makes a compression sleeve that's plain old brown.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Tripper said:


> Maybe we are related, maybe I don't hunt much or I disabled. It's okay man, you will see it soon enough.


What's your name? I'll ask Lee


----------



## SCFox

OhioDeer5 said:


> What's your name? I'll ask Lee


Or, you could let it go. 

SCFox


----------



## Bowhuntertim

scfox said:


> or, you could let it go.
> 
> Scfox


x2...


----------



## Boubou

Though I might get info and I just walked into a farting contest.
Oops!


----------



## Sagittarius

*No offense but...*

Questioning if Tripper knows Lee or not sounds kind of petty and jealous to me.
Don't be petty and jealous, buy direct TV. :thumb:


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Sagittarius said:


> Questioning if Tripper knows Lee or not sounds kind of petty and jealous to me.
> Don't be petty and jealous, buy direct TV. :thumb:


I'm not sure why a couple guys seem to be so concerned about it. In less than 3 weeks we'll find out what it is for sure, I'll probably be $1000 poorer, and life will go on.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Some of us don't like being bs to and will question it when we think it's warranted nothing wrong with that at all. That's what (men) do. But, once again, back to topic. this bow, I hope has a close to 7 " brace height with that kind of speed.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Sagittarius said:


> Questioning if Tripper knows Lee or not sounds kind of petty and jealous to me.
> Don't be petty and jealous, buy direct TV. :thumb:


I'm not petty nor jealous. I actually know Lee and Tiffany and know Lee wouldn't disclose info to some guy. He doesn't even tell his brothers this stuff. Heck he hardly talks to anyone. I'm questioning his bs.


----------



## Sagittarius

OhioDeer5 said:


> I'm not petty nor jealous. I actually know Lee and Tiffany and know Lee wouldn't disclose info to some guy. He doesn't even tell his brothers this stuff. Heck he hardly talks to anyone. I'm questioning his bs.



You say you know Lee and that's good enough for me but some on here might not believe you either.
How do you know if Tripper's last name isn't Lakosky or really a friend also ?
Why does he have to prove he knows Lee and why should you ?
Because of bs ?
Hell, the whole world is bs!  (especially here in the USA)
I take Tripper's word for knowing Lee too but, if it's bs, so be it.
Actually, SCFox, above, had the best reply for all of us! :thumbs_up


----------



## PT1911

Sagittarius said:


> You say you know Lee and that's good enough for me but some on here might not believe you either.
> How do you know if Tripper's last name isn't Lakosky or really a friend also ?
> Why does he have to prove he knows Lee and why should you ?
> Because of bs ?
> Hell, the whole world is bs!  (especially here in the USA)
> I take Tripper's word for knowing Lee too but, if it's bs, so be it.
> Actually, SCFox, above, had the best reply for all of us! :thumbs_up


Yeah......but you don't know SCFox.........he is FULL of BS!


----------



## joffutt1

Ryjax said:


> The one that fits like a compression sleeve? I've seen them, but never tried one.





JC-XT said:


> I have one of those too, I've always thought it was funny that Realtree makes a compression sleeve that's plain old brown.


Yes. Just like a compression sleeve. It's essentially a sock with elastic on both ends. It's $7 and even though that's expensive for a "sock", if your bulky arm gets hit with your string while shooting at mr. big, your $1000 bow with your $30 a piece arrows will be worthless. haha. 


Again, cheap insurance at the moment of truth.


----------



## Ryjax

joffutt1 said:


> Yes. Just like a compression sleeve. It's essentially a sock with elastic on both ends. It's $7 and even though that's expensive for a "sock", if your bulky arm gets hit with your string while shooting at mr. big, your $1000 bow with your $30 a piece arrows will be worthless. haha.
> 
> 
> Again, cheap insurance at the moment of truth.


Hahaha you make a valid point!


----------



## Sagittarius

PT1911 said:


> Yeah......but you don't know SCFox.........he is FULL of BS!



I guess, I will have to take your word for that too, since I don't know him.


----------



## PFD42

I like cookies and milk ! I don't know anybody ! But the bow is interesting !


----------



## griffwar

PFD42 said:


> I like cookies and milk ! I don't know anybody ! But the bow is interesting !


Good one!! LOL


----------



## Tripper

OhioDeer5 said:


> What's your name? I'll ask Lee


If you know Lee then you know about the new bow. Why are you just trying to cause an uproar? Let it go man...get out in the woods and relax...


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Tripper said:


> If you know Lee then you know about the new bow. Why are you just trying to cause an uproar? Let it go man...get out in the woods and relax...


he's obviously jealous


----------



## LittleCizur

Apparently I'm the only one to view this pile of... posts... that isn't Lee's uncles, nephew of a second cousin of a "next door neighbor" from two blocks away. **sad face**

Looks like I'm stuck waiting 3'ish more weeks for REAL info.

On a side note, I have no idea who this "Lee" guy even is, as I'm a 3D shooter, not a hunter. I'm hoping for a 35" with good speed and a revised riser with a milled grip. Update the 'Chill X Pro' and I'll be happy.


----------



## KMiha

My dad's uncle's wife's daughter's husband's brother's wife's father hunted with Lee before.


----------



## Sagittarius

I wonder, how many guys on here are their own Grandpa ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYlJH81dSiw


----------



## Chasin/tail

Just remember what we were all using in the 80's and early 90's too drop deer. All this Bla Bla Bla is so old and immature. Buy what feels good in your hands. Not what cool guy on tv or pro shop dude uses. Bandwagons!!!! Take the brand name off of all of them, stick the IBO rating in the trash and just shoot! Archery is not supposed too be filled with VANITY and false advertising. Form, proper anchor, tuning your arrows too the bow, nock fit, etc etc and actually practicing are whats important.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

LittleCizur said:


> Apparently I'm the only one to view this pile of... posts... that isn't Lee's uncles, nephew of a second cousin of a "next door neighbor" from two blocks away. **sad face**
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck waiting 3'ish more weeks for REAL info.
> 
> On a side note, I have no idea who this "Lee" guy even is, as I'm a 3D shooter, not a hunter. I'm hoping for a 35" with good speed and a revised riser with a milled grip. Update the 'Chill X Pro' and I'll be happy.


35" would be nice but this one sure doesn't look that long. It'll be interesting to see what they all come out with though as I'm sure this bow isn't the only one. If it's 33"+ I'll be looking hard at this one.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

No wonder lee and Tiffany no longer get on this site


----------



## SCFox

PT1911 said:


> Yeah......but you don't know SCFox.........he is FULL of BS!


Ahhh, come on, man!!! You know the old saying........Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, it was probably Foxy!!!

SCFox


----------



## rodney482

btvabowhunter said:


> I agree.. I think this was all part of there plan.


In years past when a leaked photo was placed on AT.. We were asked to remove those photos. 
This one has not been removed, whats that tell ya. 

Matt has business smarts for sure.


----------



## Dabo72

Can't wait


----------



## Ryjax

rodney482 said:


> In years past when a leaked photo was placed on AT.. We were asked to remove those photos.
> This one has not been removed, whats that tell ya.
> 
> Matt has business smarts for sure.


And the fact that you can call them to ask about it and they will tell you it's the 2016 bow. They have never given away info like that. Last year when the TRG riser leaked they played it off as a "potential" prototype. 
I think y'all might be right. Matt is a smart man that knows how to market and play the game. It wouldn't surprise me if he didn't engineer it to potentially steal some sales from the manufacturers that release before him. He knows people get anxious and just buy lol


----------



## OhioDeer5

ghostgoblin22 said:


> No wonder lee and Tiffany no longer get on this site


Yeah, because 90% of the people on here are jealous idiots...


----------



## Kahkon

Ryjax said:


> And the fact that you can call them to ask about it and they will tell you it's the 2016 bow. They have never given away info like that. Last year when the TRG riser leaked they played it off as a "potential" prototype.
> I think y'all might be right. Matt is a smart man that knows how to market and play the game. It wouldn't surprise me if he didn't engineer it to potentially steal some sales from the manufacturers that release before him. He knows people get anxious and just buy lol


My rep will neither confirm or deny this photo is the real deal for 2016...


----------



## ridgehunter70

Kahkon said:


> My rep will neither confirm or deny this photo is the real deal for 2016...


It don't matter. If you wanna know anything Mathews just ask ryjax. He's got the *inside scoop*. Hahaha


----------



## Ryjax

Kahkon said:


> My rep will neither confirm or deny this photo is the real deal for 2016...


That's odd... Mine did. She didn't even hesitate when she told me. I wonder why some are being open and some aren't....


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> It don't matter. If you wanna know anything Mathews just ask ryjax. He's got the *inside scoop*. Hahaha


Awwww I have a stalker... How cute... Go run along and play with the other trolls sonny..


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> That's odd... Mine did. She didn't even hesitate when she told me. I wonder why some are being open and some aren't....


Cause, we all know you're "the inside man" @ mathews. [emoji38]


----------



## Tripper

ridgehunter70 said:


> It don't matter. If you wanna know anything Mathews just ask ryjax. He's got the *inside scoop*. Hahaha


Its okay if someone knows something you don't...its really okay...


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> Cause, we all know you're "the inside man" @ mathews. [emoji38]


If I was "the inside man" @ Mathews I would know exactly what they are releasing this year... All the specs... Not just that the pic is the 2016 bow... You really should think before you speak or type in this case


----------



## ridgehunter70

Man. Yall need to lighten up a little. I'm just picking at ya.


----------



## dirtmover

What's really going too be a joke when mathews release there bows And the one in photo want even be in the line up!!! (And it want surprise me fo sure.)


----------



## bstring

ridgehunter70 said:


> Man. Yall need to lighten up a little. I'm just picking at ya.


Most people on here can't take jokes.


----------



## ridgehunter70

bstring said:


> Most people on here can't take jokes.


Amen to this x 1000.
They can sure dish it out though.


----------



## Ryjax

bstring said:


> Most people on here can't take jokes.


I agree with you completely, but there are also a lot on here that attack someone then play it off as a joke when it comes back to bite them


----------



## Ryjax

dirtmover said:


> What's really going too be a joke when mathews release there bows And the one in photo want even be in the line up!!! (And it want surprise me fo sure.)


That's always possible. They could use it as a tactic to get people talking, but from the response it's gotten they would be crazy not to have that bow in their lineup


----------



## hurley39x

Shoot me and my father know the drurys personally.. dont mean were gonna get the scoop on the new pse's every year......... if this is the new flagship for mathews and it is the 345 fps bow then it will definitely be at the top of bows to shoot. Right under the prime rize and the defiant


----------



## OhioDeer5

hurley39x said:


> Shoot me and my father know the drurys personally.. dont mean were gonna get the scoop on the new pse's every year......... if this is the new flagship for mathews and it is the 345 fps bow then it will definitely be at the top of bows to shoot. Right under the prime rize and the defiant


Exactly, just like Lee isn't going to tell this tripper guy inside info on an unreleased bow.


----------



## Dabo72

When is the release date for Mathews?


----------



## OhioDeer5

November 16


----------



## Dabo72

OhioDeer5 said:


> November 16


Dang. 

Thx


----------



## motto54

yea i just got off the phone with my mathews dealer he said they will have 2 on nov 14


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> I agree with you completely, but there are also a lot on here that attack someone then play it off as a joke when it comes back to bite them


And then there are some that need to learn the difference between a attack and joking around. Biting me? Just let it go. I was joking. Sorry if your sense of humour sucks


----------



## Ryjax

ridgehunter70 said:


> And then there are some that need to learn the difference between a attack and joking around. Biting me? Just let it go. I was joking. Sorry if your sense of humour sucks


Actually my sense of humor is great. Anyone that actually knows me would tell you that. However they will also tell you that I can't stand someone that goes around running their mouth...which you have done to me on more than one thread. You say your jabs are joking but really you are trying to make me look like some dumbass that just makes stuff up.... That's not how I roll partner... So stop following me around threads talking your nonsense then saying its a joke when I call you out... Now I'm done...


----------



## ridgehunter70

Ryjax said:


> Actually my sense of humor is great. Anyone that actually knows me would tell you that. However they will also tell you that I can't stand someone that goes around running their mouth...which you have done to me on more than one thread. You say your jabs are joking but really you are trying to make me look like some dumbass that just makes stuff up.... That's not how I roll partner... So stop following me around threads talking your nonsense then saying its a joke when I call you out... Now I'm done...


Good! Now go cry to someone that gives a crap. And if you would bother looking, poking a little fun is how I roll. Don't flatter yourself thinking I'm following you. Anyone that knows me, knows that I'm a big cut up and don't mean a thing by it. And if, by calling me out, means your whining about my jokes, then whatever helps you sleep at night. Partner. Now, I'll go joke around with someone that can actually have a sense of humour. Like I've said, I don't mean a thing about my jokes it's just me. I'm sorry if you got your feelings hurt.


----------



## w8indq

ridgehunter70 said:


> Good! Now go cry to someone that gives a crap. And if you would bother looking, poking a little fun is how I roll. Don't flatter yourself thinking I'm following you. Anyone that knows me, knows that I'm a big cut up and don't mean a thing by it. And if, by calling me out, means your whining about my jokes, then whatever helps you sleep at night. Partner. Now, I'll go joke around with someone that can actually have a sense of humour. Like I've said, I don't mean a thing about my jokes it's just me. I'm sorry if you got your feelings hurt.


for someone that's on staff for 2 well known and respected companies you do stir the pot abit


----------



## ridgehunter70

Sorry, I don't see it that way. Like I said before. I'm sorry if I offended anyone by my joking around. It's just who I am. I absolutely mean nothing by it. Now, enough about me. Let's get back to subject about a awesome looking Mathews bow.


----------



## JimmyP

Why don't you to share phone numbers so we don't have to see this on a public site, I think most would appreciate it.mathews sent out a email to there staff shooters ant it stated that on the nov 14 we will receive a email early and would be able to get our orders in early that morning.


----------



## ridgehunter70

JimmyP said:


> Why don't you to share phone numbers so we don't have to see this on a public site, I think most would appreciate it.mathews sent out a email to there staff shooters ant it stated that on the nov 14 we will receive a email early and would be able to get our orders in early that morning.


Why don't people like you don't reply about it. Read my last post. I'm (trying) to get back on subject. But, here's a question about Mathews new bow.

If they are going away from the traditional waffle style riser then is the new riser going to be machined out of 7075 aluminum for better strength? We all have heard about the rumours about the reezen risers twisting and that's what forced mathews to design the waffle riser. Just a thought about subject.


----------



## ahhshoot

If they are making a hunting bow with the NoCam design and a 34"-35" ATA and 31" DL Consider me sold.


----------



## deadduck357

ahhshoot said:


> If they are making a hunting bow with the NoCam design and a 34"-35" ATA and 31" DL Consider me sold.


That would be great. Add some Wake type cams too.

Havent heard about specs but my dealer said they got word from Mathews there is going to be a 345 IBO bow.


----------



## saskhic

I heard there is a new no cam and shorter lighter version of the wake 33 ata 6 inch brace.more along regular Mathew's pricing.


----------



## SCFox

ridgehunter70 said:


> Why don't people like you don't reply about it. Read my last post. I'm (trying) to get back on subject. But, here's a question about Mathews new bow.
> 
> If they are going away from the traditional waffle style riser then is the new riser going to be machined out of 7075 aluminum for better strength? We all have heard about the rumours about the reezen risers twisting and that's what forced mathews to design the waffle riser. Just a thought about subject.


This years HTR and Wake are 7000 series aluminum. 

SCFox


----------



## Bowhuntertim

deadduck357 said:


> That would be great. Add some Wake type cams too.
> 
> Havent heard about specs but my dealer said they got word from Mathews there is going to be a 345 IBO bow.


If they accomplish that with a 7" brace height that will be my next bow.


----------



## deadduck357

Bowhuntertim said:


> If they accomplish that with a 7" brace height that will be my next bow.


Would like to know its specs, 345 is good speed but will be interested to see what it is.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

deadduck357 said:


> Would like to know its specs, 345 is good speed but will be interested to see what it is.


Agreed. I'm just hoping it's not 5.5" brace height to get that speed. By messing in photoshop I think it's at least 6.5" though so if that's the case, that will be pretty decent.


----------



## deadduck357

Bowhuntertim said:


> Agreed. I'm just hoping it's not 5.5" brace height to get that speed. By messing in photoshop I think it's at least 6.5" though so if that's the case, that will be pretty decent.


6.5" would be great. My Decree HD is 6.5 and I really like it.


----------



## saskhic

The 345 fps is not the new no cam.


----------



## deadduck357

saskhic said:


> The 345 fps is not the new no cam.


Doesn't necessarily need two idler wheels, at least a HTR riser with Wake type cams pumping out a 345 IBO would be great.


----------



## saskhic

deadduck357 said:


> Doesn't necessarily need two idler wheels, at least a HTR riser with Wake type cams pumping out a 345 IBO would be great.


No I saying there are two new Mathew's bows being released.one is 33 ata 6 inch brace 345 fps.the other is a new no cam.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

I just bought an HTR, extremely happy with it, but still excited to see what they unveil even thou I will not be purchasing one this year.


----------



## deadduck357

saskhic said:


> No I saying there are two new Mathew's bows being released.one is 33 ata 6 inch brace 345 fps.the other is a new no cam.


Well that might be something to see.


----------



## ahhshoot

I'm not concerned about speed since I am pretty tall and have a long DL. What I am concerned about is accuracy and noise, and that's why I am interested to see if the new NoCam is available in a 31" draw. I just hope it's not another super short ATA bow and that they went with a 34 or 35" ATA and a nice BH.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94

Anybody know when the new ones are going to be released? I heard early November from multiple people but haven't seen anything yet?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

I heard nov 16


----------



## trucker3573

saskhic said:


> No I saying there are two new Mathew's bows being released.one is 33 ata 6 inch brace 345 fps.the other is a new no cam.


If this is true I sure am glad i didn't hesitate on grabbing a TRG off the classys on here. No interest in a 33 inch bow and we all know that new no cam is going to be shorter, not longer.


----------



## Khunter

saskhic said:


> No I saying there are two new Mathew's bows being released.one is 33 ata 6 inch brace 345 fps.the other is a new no cam.


I am really hoping the spec.s are 33 ATA and 6" brace, I think that will be awesome. Now 30" ATA not so much. If the riser is as long as the HTR riser, I feel like it will be very stable.
I'm holding off on buying another Hoyt until I see this bow.


----------



## Tripper

ridgehunter70 said:


> Why don't people like you don't reply about it. Read my last post. I'm (trying) to get back on subject. But, here's a question about Mathews new bow.
> 
> If they are going away from the traditional waffle style riser then is the new riser going to be machined out of 7075 aluminum for better strength? We all have heard about the rumours about the reezen risers twisting and that's what forced mathews to design the waffle riser. Just a thought about subject.


When you say "waffle riser" are you being "funny" again or poking fun of the geometry of the Mathews GridLock? For a "Pro-Staffer" for 2 well known companies I would guess they would not want someone "joking around" and calling people out. Just my .02


----------



## mitchel_adrian

cool look bow


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tripper said:


> When you say "waffle riser" are you being "funny" again or poking fun of the geometry of the Mathews GridLock? For a "Pro-Staffer" for 2 well known companies I would guess they would not want someone "joking around" and calling people out. Just my .02


Did I put lol? And sorry, you guessed wrong. Have a good day


----------



## 4by4buck

11.16.15 is the release date via mathews facebook page


----------



## USMCKoontz

4by4buck said:


> 11.16.15 is the release date via mathews facebook page


Six days  I am waiting on Mathews and Obsession to see which bow I will be getting next


----------



## D90rick

I have a no cam & the monster wake & like them both so I told my shop to go ahead & order me the new one...


----------



## 22donk

Call me weird but I'm a huge Solocam fan. I know technology has since grown but I would love to see a 28" Solocam based off the HTR. Picture a 28" ATA HTR with a Solocam and a 330 IBO. I'd buy it up in a second. 

Does anyone fore see a new Solocam?


----------



## Out

November 16th


----------



## Tripper

ridgehunter70 said:


> Did I put lol? And sorry, you guessed wrong. Have a good day


Never mind. I can tell you are one of those guys. Have a blessed day bud


----------



## Deadmoney0402

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Hold it,the bottom riser just below the stabilizer looks to be bridged?.hmmmmm


I noticed that too. This bow looks sharp.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tripper said:


> Never mind. I can tell you are one of those guys. Have a blessed day bud


As I can tell you are one of those **** stirrers. After you quoting my last comment when there were 2 more pages after. Why just mine? Smh


----------



## saskhic

I also ordered one blindly!


----------



## Tripper

ridgehunter70 said:


> As I can tell you are one of those **** stirrers. After you quoting my last comment when there were 2 more pages after. Why just mine? Smh


Whatever you say Mr. Pro Staffer....


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tripper said:


> Whatever you say Mr. Pro Staffer....


Thanks for the comment [emoji106]


----------



## kscumminsdriver

trucker3573 said:


> If this is true I sure am glad i didn't hesitate on grabbing a TRG off the classys on here. No interest in a 33 inch bow and we all know that new no cam is going to be shorter, not longer.


my understanding is there is going to be a new target bow, perhaps geared towards 3D, that they will release the specs on with the November 16th release but the bow won't be shown until the ATA show....


----------



## saskhic

Who wouldn't want a wake in a shorter lighter version.will compare my new rize to it see which one I sell.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I just may buy a Mathews 2016 if they could make a 30" axle to axle 3.6lb Dual cam speed bow at 340fps+. Realtree xtra camo, That shoots dead in the hand smooth and silent on the draw.


----------



## saskhic

Tiggie_00 said:


> I just may buy a Mathews 2016 if they could make a 30" axle to axle 3.6lb Dual cam speed bow at 340fps+. Realtree xtra camo


Why lol


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Next bow is going to have at least 7 inches b/h. I can shoot my Chill-R very well out to 40. But things change when you're in the woods hanging out of a saddle/web etc......
Missed a nice buck @ 20 yards due to angles last evening. Either that or I hit brush..... BUT!!!! Fortunately deer moved out to 35 yards after the initial jump and I was presented a second shot at a slightly better angle from the tree (apparently.) Hit a little forward but the Dead Ringers pierced the shoulder and I grazed the heart. I was fortunate....

Even so, there is a BIG difference you get with the forgiveness associated with a longer b/h. Especially when shooting from awkward positions.
I'm waiting to see what Mathews has to offer too. But I'm almost sold on my first Hoyt. They have the specs right as long as it feels good. With side plates, I'll have 7.25 inches b/h which is up about an inch over the Chill-R.
That being said, I really like the Mathews Chill-R, except for the recurring ring yoke bearing dust seals that have resulted in 3 sets of cams on this bow so far! (It's the first Mathews I was ever interested in, and it can be very accurate with good form.)


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

someone check Mathews facebook page, I don't have facebook but I was told they put them on there today


----------



## Liv4Rut

rhodeislandhntr said:


> someone check Mathews facebook page, I don't have facebook but I was told they put them on there today


It looks like 11-16-15 will be release date. Just has a picture that says 11-16-15 on it so that is what I am assuming anyways.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

ok, called a dealer today looking for mods, which of course they didn't have, and he asked if I saw the new bows, I responded no, and he said take a look online that they had posted them, didn't think I was true either, but I don't do facebook and figured maybe they put it on there.


----------



## jewalker7842

I ain't seeing anything on their FB page.


----------



## Sagittarius

11.16.15 is posted at the top of Mathews Facebook page.
Can't wait until that day so this thread can die ! :thumb:
Wait, I just brought it back TTT ! :doh: :boom:


----------



## Predator

I sort of like the looks of the new bow (if rumor pic is accurate) but was hoping it was 7" BH at 345fps. 345 with a 6" BH isn't terribly impressive. Heck I'm basically getting that with my 7" BH bow and I get the forgiveness of a 7" BH.

We'll see.


----------



## nocamwoman

cant wait


----------



## Mr. October

I just noticed that since yesterday the Chill X Pro and TRG 9 have been removed from the website.


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> I just noticed that since yesterday the Chill X Pro and TRG 9 have been removed from the website.


And the Creed too.


----------



## E-2

Making room...


----------



## Z06Killer

Seen someone posted this on Facebook not sure the details on it or if it is real or not


----------



## Horns and Hides

lol figured that was the one


----------



## 4by4buck

there was a thread that had the halon 5,6,7.....but it's gone now.....guess somebody spilled the beans a little early haha


----------



## Chillr73

Bye bye thread


----------



## jacob1

5" brace??????


----------



## drluka

5. A 6. And a 7.


----------



## jacob1

Why would anyone want a 5" brace?


----------



## seiowabow

jacob1 said:


> Why would anyone want a 5" brace?


Because it's fast? The sold a lot of wakes. So why wouldn't they make one.


----------



## Chillr73

Same reason why someone would buy a bow that's known for limb failure.


----------



## Z06Killer

No pics of the new no cam


----------



## drluka

They look nasty.


----------



## 4by4buck

maybe the no cam is no more?


----------



## 4by4buck

i really like the looks of these new bows......i'm partial to hoyt and mathews and these look good


----------



## drluka

I haven't heard about the nocam


----------



## Chillr73

I think the long riser and short limbs look great


----------



## erichall84

They should have done a 30, 33, 35 inch model


----------



## cschwanz

1 of the new bows (well technically 3) got leaked today. The new No-cam and whatever is supposed to be a 33" ATA bow that was rumored are still quiet so far. The Halon 5/6/7 is the new 'flagship' I think


----------



## wvarcheryslayer

Just saw on the facebook archerytalk page a person posted pics of a halon 6 saying its coming in three brace height options. Didnt get a good look before it said it was removed but looked exactly like the bow in the pic with a slim bridged rise at the top and bottom. The 6 inch getting an ibo of what looked like 345 maybe and didnt see anything else spec wise before it went away.


----------



## olemil4me

It was hard to see but I am pretty sure it said 30 inch ata


----------



## PT1911

olemil4me said:


> It was hard to see but I am pretty sure it said 30 inch ata


For the Halon? I hope not.


----------



## E-2

PT1911 said:


> For the Halon? I hope not.


I think Olemil is correct.


----------



## patmc81

Looked like 30 ata to me. 4.5 pounds as well


----------



## patmc81

335 for the 7 inch brace model


----------



## chenashot

patmc81 said:


> Looked like 30 ata to me. 4.5 pounds as well


That is correct. 

A 5" brace @ 355
6" brace @ 345
7" brace @ 335

Double caged riser, top and bottom. Montser style cams


----------



## Khunter

I like the looks of the Halons, I wish they were a little longer than 30"ATA. I'm sure they will be stable with the longer riser, and them being fairly heavy, and the huge cams will help the string angle.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

didn't see the pic but by the sound of it I am glad I got my htr, I will still like to test drive the new ones thou. Any MSRP yet?


----------



## jacob1

They sure do look good.


----------



## Toddk31

chenashot said:


> That is correct.
> 
> A 5" brace @ 355
> 6" brace @ 345
> 7" brace @ 335
> 
> Double caged riser, top and bottom. Montser style cams


Same info I saw only the 5" brace is at 353 fps.


----------



## Khunter

rhodeislandhntr said:


> didn't see the pic but by the sound of it i am glad i got my htr, i will still like to test drive the new ones thou. Any msrp yet?


msrp $1099


----------



## chenashot

Toddk31 said:


> Same info I saw only the 5" brace is at 353 fps.


Right, thanks


----------



## deadduck357

erichall84 said:


> They should have done a 30, 33, 35 inch model


Second that. Doesnt sound like there's going to be any new 34-35" ATA options.


----------



## G-unit

sucks, I was hoping they could come out with a smaller wake that didn't weight so much. Don't know if I'm cool with 30" ata


----------



## erichall84

deadduck357 said:


> Second that. Doesnt sound like there's going to be any new 34-35" ATA options.


I know thats what I'm hoping for. I really liked the chill x when I shot one and might go that route but I was hoping for something new and improved with similar specs.


----------



## trucker3573

Wow if this is all they come up with they are in the dumpster with expedition as far as the worst release this year. Looks like it is obsession this year if anything.


----------



## rodney482

Im pretty sure they will have more no cams


----------



## Ryjax

rodney482 said:


> Im pretty sure they will have more no cams


Yes a 30" ATA model that's a little lighter and a little faster... Brace will be similar to the current no cam. I'm not sure if it will be on this riser or not but I would think it would.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

chenashot said:


> That is correct.
> 
> A 5" brace @ 355
> 6" brace @ 345
> 7" brace @ 335
> 
> Double caged riser, top and bottom. Montser style cams


Those numbers are with the 75% let-off. Presumably ~10 fps. less with the 85% let-off. Also, I noticed that the cams only go down to like 26.5 in. draw unlike my Chill-R that goes to 23, and I shoot 27.5 inch draw length. Being a "shorter draw shooter", I wonder how efficient these new bows/cams are.... Regardless, I do like the 7 inch brace option (for hunting/shooting awkward angles out of a tree) but not the heavier weight so much. ~ Must be the new caged riser.


----------



## erichall84

Maybe they have a new solo cam up their sleeve..


----------



## erichall84

rhodeislandhntr said:


> didn't see the pic but by the sound of it I am glad I got my htr, I will still like to test drive the new ones thou. Any MSRP yet?


$1099


----------



## Ryjax

BrokenLimbs said:


> Those numbers are with the 75% let-off. Presumably ~10 fps. less with the 85% let-off. Also, I noticed that the cams only go down to like 26.5 in. draw unlike my Chill-R that goes to 23, and I shoot 27.5 inch draw length. Being a "shorter draw shooter", I wonder how efficient these new bows/cams are.... Regardless, I do like the 7 inch brace option.


The 85% speeds are in small letters by the 75% rating. They are less than 5 fps difference


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Ryjax said:


> The 85% speeds are in small letters by the 75% rating. They are less than 5 fps difference


Cool, I missed that. Wonder what the height of the riser is..... Did you see a spec. for that?
And also how efficient these cams are for the shorter draw shooter. Unlike the Chill-R, at 27.5 inches I'm now at the low end of the spectrum for this bow.


----------



## Doebuster

There was only 3fps difference between 75 and 85% letoff ,string angle with the big cams should be like a lot longer bow ! They looked really nice 4.5 lbs isn't that bad . Double caged riser looked really good sporting a new camo also . I really want to shoot one !


----------



## Malcolm

jacob1 said:


> Why would anyone want a 5" brace?


Why wouldn't anyone want a 5" brace? Unless they have poor form or fat wrists?


----------



## olemil4me

chenashot said:


> That is correct.
> 
> A 5" brace @ 355
> 6" brace @ 345
> 7" brace @ 335
> 
> Double caged riser, top and bottom. Montser style cams


Yeah it was hard to read bit this is what I saw ad well


----------



## Ryjax

BrokenLimbs said:


> Cool, I missed that. Wonder what the height of the riser is..... Did you see a spec. for that?
> And also how efficient these cams are for the shorter draw shooter. Unlike the Chill-R, at 27.5 inches I'm now at the low end of the spectrum for this bow.


I did not see a spec for that. Although it does appear to be a long riser for such a short ata. At least for the 7 the height should be really good. The 5 and 6 have more bend in them. 
I shot the wake at 27.5 and 28 and it was extremely efficient. My fist wake had a calculated IBO of 371 with a 600 grain arrow. My second wake had a calculated IBO of 365 with a 600 grain arrow. (Yes the first one was hot...I should have never sold it)


----------



## aebennett

I was hoping for a slightly longer ata. I still want to shoot this against my Chill R. I prefer a 7 inch brace while hunting.


----------



## Fireman 09

Doebuster said:


> There was only 3fps difference between 75 and 85% letoff.....


not too bad
4 FPS on the NoCam


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Does anyone know what the draw length range is for the 6 and the 7 model?


----------



## Khunter

frankie_rizzo said:


> Does anyone know what the draw length range is for the 6 and the 7 model?


25"-31" on the Halon 6
So I assuming 26-32 on the Halon 7


----------



## cmd242

I don't like it. Are they making another no-cam or what?


----------



## Khunter

cmd242 said:


> I don't like it. Are they making another no-cam or what?


The rumor is a shorter No Cam but I haven't heard any details yet.


----------



## SNOWCRITTER

Was hoping for a new solocam! Come on.. that is what built Mathews. I think they should stick to their root's and offer the solocam with new riser.


----------



## Larry brown

I got pictures today from a buddy, those are some BIG cams and a weird name. I figure it will shoot like a longer bow with the way it looks. I tried to get info out of a dealer and they are tight lipped. I really am kinda unimpressed by the speed numbers they have listed though with several others getting 350 with a 7" brace height.


----------



## griffwar

Larry brown said:


> I got pictures today from a buddy, those are some BIG cams and a weird name. I figure it will shoot like a longer bow with the way it looks. I tried to get info out of a dealer and they are tight lipped. I really am kinda unimpressed by the speed numbers they have listed though with several others getting 350 with a 7" brace height.


Who is getting 350 with a 7 inch bh?


----------



## FlyfishPA

Just saw a pic of it on, of all places, the Mathews forum on their website.

Looks like the limbs slide in their pocket to adjust the brace height.

Not sure I am a fan of the looks. Will be interesting to see how it shoots.


----------



## Larry brown

griffwar said:


> Who is getting 350 with a 7 inch bh?


Sorry should have had a CLOSE to in there MY BAD. I am a Mathews guy so not hating just saying. The pictures aren't flattering to me I kinda like the waffle riser.


----------



## valerio024

Larry brown said:


> I got pictures today from a buddy, those are some BIG cams and a weird name. I figure it will shoot like a longer bow with the way it looks. I tried to get info out of a dealer and they are tight lipped. I really am kinda unimpressed by the speed numbers they have listed though with several others getting 350 with a 7" brace height.


No bow released in the last 2 years with an IBO of 350 or higher has a 7" brace height. I don't think any are even 6.5" What bows specifically are you thinking about?


----------



## rodney482

griffwar said:


> Who is getting 350 with a 7 inch bh?


No one...


----------



## jmt870

Somebody send me the pic!


----------



## dirtmover

SNOWCRITTER said:


> Was hoping for a new solocam! Come on.. that is what built Mathews. I think they should stick to their root's and offer the solocam with new riser.


I've couldn't have said it better myself all I shoot are solocams and love them! We got new no-cam,two cam, coming for sure for16. I think it's a perfect opportunity to bring out a new solocam so we can all have a choice!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

aebennett said:


> I was hoping for a slightly longer ata. I still want to shoot this against my Chill R. I prefer a 7 inch brace while hunting.


Have the same bow (Chill-R) and I'm with you on that one 110%! (I shoot the Chill-R well, and have taken my share of deer with it over the past two years. But still, I want more b/h.) ~ Trade 10 fps. for an extra inch b/h? YES YES YES!



Malcolm said:


> Why wouldn't anyone want a 5" brace? Unless they have poor form or fat wrists?


Real simple answer: You're in a tree, twisted and shooting from strange angles with all sorts of other variables etc..... A whole different ball game than shooting at targets off the porch.
IMO, to think about shooting a bow with a sub 6 in. b/h for hunting (especially a shorter ata bow) means your either an invincible shooter, or just foolish. I'm neither.


----------



## Ryjax

Khunter said:


> The rumor is a shorter No Cam but I haven't heard any details yet.


30" ATA 
A little lighter
A little more speed 
Brace about the same


----------



## jmt870

jmt870 said:


> Somebody send me the pic!


Thanks!


----------



## Sagittarius

Great looking bow while the pics lasted !  :thumbs_up
If I wanted a new 2016 bow, this is the only one I would consider.
...unless Mathews tops it on the 15th or at the ATA show.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Is there any general "rule of thumb" with regards to trade-off in terms of forgiveness of a 2 inch longer bow with shorter b/h (like the Chill-R) vs. a shorter bow with more b/h? (Halon 7)
Which of these two bows would you expect to be more forgiving?

From the photos, it looks like these cams have different floating yoke outer bearings. I wonder if it's just the dark photo or this resolves the dust seal leaking/separating problem?
Before people reply with a "there's no problems with the seals": I'm on my 3'rd (warrantied) set of cams because of this on my Chill-R, and it's kind of a pita....
(I really like the bow, but I'm always looking for a little more forgiveness for saddle/web shots.)


----------



## Onpoint85

I've been holding off on a htr and chill x to see what 2016 brings. I was hoping for them to combine the chill x and htr and then offer a 34" ata htr.


----------



## ridgehunter70

jmt870 said:


> Somebody send me the pic!


Picture sent


----------



## Steph pro

Ryjax said:


> The 85% speeds are in small letters by the 75% rating. They are less than 5 fps difference


Between 2 and 3 fps with the wake cam


----------



## rodney482

Malcolm said:


> Why wouldn't anyone want a 5" brace? Unless they have poor form or fat wrists?


Draw cycle


----------



## GMC46514

if you ask me, it looks like the riser shaped knocked off elite (support bars not included).


----------



## South Man

Malcolm said:


> Why wouldn't anyone want a 5" brace? Unless they have poor form or fat wrists?


To me 6-7" is perfect


----------



## rodney482

GMC46514 said:


> if you ask me, it looks like the riser shaped knocked off elite (support bars not included).


Riser bridging and all


----------



## Ybuck

rodney482 said:


> Riser bridging and all


cool beans! should be a shooter!


----------



## Azyoytota

rodney482 said:


> Im pretty sure they will have more no cams


New no cam is the HTX. 30 Ata 336fps 3.99 lbs 6-?/8 brace hight (to blurry to read)


----------



## RossRagan

Azyoytota said:


> New no cam is the HTX. 30 Ata 336fps 3.99 lbs 6-?/8 brace hight (to blurry to read)


A little on the short side for my liking, but I know a lot of shooters like the compact 30" ATA. I assume 336 is with 65% let-off so it's up a bit from the HTR, but not that much. Hopefully it shoots as nice as the HTR.


----------



## southpaw3d

Can someone send me pics


----------



## sightpin

Are the pics the same as the one where Lee Lacoski ( I think that's how you spell it) has a bow in the back round with a lot of other archery related equipment?


----------



## 2015ebpony

can I get a picture also please? TIA


----------



## KnottyPine

Can someone send me a pic of this?!


----------



## Onpoint85

Hell might as well send me a pic too


----------



## Sagittarius

sightpin said:


> Are the pics the same as the one where Lee Lacoski ( I think that's how you spell it) has a bow in the back round with a lot of other archery related equipment?


Same as Lee's but much better detail.


----------



## imthenewking

I want to see. PM Me.


----------



## erichall84

Wow four bows that are 30 ata. ***!


----------



## drluka

I love the look of them.


----------



## JimmyP

Please send ic to me


----------



## erichall84

To me a bow can only look so good at 30 ata. This is the year that I really want a new Mathews . It's also the year I want a longer ata. We shall see.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

If anyone could go thru the trouble of emailing me the pic of the new Nocam I'd really appreciate it. TIA.


----------



## Hidden Danger

In for the pics.


----------



## Out

I can't wait


----------



## PFD42

Somebody send me a pic of the HTX, I've seen all the Halons. Pretty Please !!


----------



## mm1615

Pics as well please. Thanks.


----------



## 3bladebandit

I need this picture!


----------



## USMCKoontz

Love the look of the bows but dont know if i am a fan of the short axel to axel....


----------



## dinva

Need a pic of htx please


----------



## khicks0906

Can someone please explain to a newb like myself what the difference is between the No Cam and the Halon? I understand one has cams the other doesn't. But does that translate to better feel? More accuracy? More speed? What is the difference?


----------



## jmt870

I'm in for a pic of the HTX! Thanks


----------



## midwestbowhunt

I haven't seen any pics, but I keep hearing that they are all 30" ata. Is this true? All of them are really that short?


----------



## rageinthesage

I bet Mathews doesn't go with that printing company ever again, the whole country has got a sneak peek of their '16 lineup. So much for their "big day", lol!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

khicks0906 said:


> Can someone please explain to a newb like myself what the difference is between the No Cam and the Halon? I understand one has cams the other doesn't. But does that translate to better feel? More accuracy? More speed? What is the difference?


Don't kid yourself. They both have cams....

Halon is going to be more of your speed bow.


----------



## rodney482

rageinthesage said:


> I bet Mathews doesn't go with that printing company ever again, the whole country has got a sneak peek of their '16 lineup. So much for their "big day", lol!


Wont hurt them in the slightest. 
Gets you talking!!!


----------



## kbru22

Can someone send me the pic too please


----------



## Ybuck

rodney482 said:


> Wont hurt them in the slightest.
> Gets you talking!!!


yep, 60,000 plus hits already on this thread alone:guitarist:


----------



## Ryjax

rodney482 said:


> Wont hurt them in the slightest.
> Gets you talking!!!


Maybe their website won't crash this year lol


----------



## Eghs on Xbox

Am i the only one who hasn't seen these pics?


----------



## duane lane

Eghs on Xbox said:


> Am i the only one who hasn't seen these pics?


No I've be deprived to.


----------



## RossRagan

rodney482 said:


> Wont hurt them in the slightest.
> Gets you talking!!!


It is entirely possible that this whole "leak" thing has been orchestrated by the marketing team at Mathews.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

C'mon guys, someone please send me the pics.

Promise I won't tell my wife....it's between us.


----------



## Onpoint85

Eghs on Xbox said:


> Am i the only one who hasn't seen these pics?


I haven't seen any of thr new mathews yet either


----------



## Ryjax

Eghs on Xbox said:


> Am i the only one who hasn't seen these pics?


I haven't seen the NoCam but I've seen the 3 Halons


----------



## kimberGR

This waiting for the roll out is exciting stuff. I'm feeling like a kid at Christmas time. I just might need to get myself a gift.


----------



## Arbowhunter32

I only saw the three halons. Would be a sweet bow with an extra 3-5 in of ATA. Still looked awesome other then that. I would like the pi Pm'd if someone is doing that lol. If not I'll just wait a couple days lol


----------



## muleydude

forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9844325


----------



## Creed man

If sumone send pm me the pics to pls would be much appreciated.going to try and Get new bow this yr .can't wait to actually shoot these.


----------



## CHILLX#1

Creed man said:


> If sumone send pm me the pics to pls would be much appreciated.going to try and Get new bow this yr .can't wait to actually shoot these.






muleydude said:


> forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9844325



It's right here


----------



## outbackarcher

No Cam HTX


----------



## AntlerInsane

What's the speed on that htx?


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

outbackarcher said:


> No Cam HTX


This was a planned leak to get the buying crows
Ds fired up, mathews isn't known as the marketing genius for nothing.just look at the hits on this thread,just a fraction of the mathews buyers are on At and just look at the hits lmao.ill bet matt doesn't even have a hand in the design of any of the how's offered by mathews today.


----------



## Creed man

Thank you chillx#1.I like the looks of it.I will deffenetly be interested in the halon with the 7 7inch brace.


----------



## HornHunters

If anybody has a pic of the htx could you send it to me please.Thank you in advance.


----------



## mathewsallday

Plz send me pix of the htx too thx


----------



## wisbar

Me too please, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Thanks for the pic Seiowabow.


----------



## muleydude

discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10747542

Here you go.


----------



## string music

Like to get a pic of the htx as well. Thanks


----------



## eleet31

I've seen pics of the halon and htx, but does anyone know if they're releasing a new single cam? Seen people claim on several Facebook pages they're doing a solo cam htr. Anyone substantiate this?


----------



## Hidden Danger

I just saw the Halons and Htx on FB. Mathews: Legendary in Archery.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm sure there will be a solo cam in the mix.


----------



## MR 28

Will changing to a 30" from a No Cam (32")ATA affect draw length or make it feel longer or shorter?


----------



## ccdskater

Can someone send me pics? I'm debating on hunting down a wake 80 but this new thread has me hesitant haha


----------



## erichall84

Does the new no cam htx have a new riser?


----------



## AntlerInsane

erichall84 said:


> Does the new no cam htx have a new riser?


It sure does. If you look at post 556 you will find a link to the pics.


----------



## erichall84

AntlerInsane said:


> It sure does. If you look at post 556 you will find a link to the pics.


Thanks, I'm having trouble getting to it for some reason


----------



## erichall84

Finally seen the htx. I'm no speed junky, but anybody else notice the speed ratings. Wonder why they went down? 317 with 85 percent let off..


----------



## erichall84

I feel like part of the reason they aren't pushing the solo cams is because of everyone wanting more speed. They were getting these speeds 10 years ago with the switchback which had a super smooth draw cycle.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

So is the NoCam HTX replacing the NoCam HTR ?

Anyone ?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Man, why no htr with wake cams?


----------



## Tr889811

Can someone send me pics of the htx? I've seen the halon pics.
Thanks!


----------



## sean1

Is the chill r and chill x hanging around?


----------



## twindham

I hope not! I prefer the HTR. I've been looking at one, but may have to go ahead and snatch one up if it is truly replacing it. Call me crazy, but I actually like the geo-grid riser.


----------



## ericbhall1984

sean1 said:


> Is the chill r and chill x hanging around?


I hope so. If none of the new bows are over 30 Ata, I might just get a chill x. I'm still hoping for a new solocam, or really anything a little longer ata.


----------



## ericbhall1984

Longer Ata is what most people want. If they don't have anything Monday, I bet they will at the Ata show. I'm hoping for Monday though as I want to get the ball rolling. If 30 Ata is all they have for 2016 they will be the joke of the Ata show.


----------



## midwestbowhunt

ericbhall1984 said:


> I hope so. If none of the new bows are over 30 Ata, I might just get a chill x. I'm still hoping for a new solocam, or really anything a little longer ata.


I'm pretty sure that they are. I know that the Chill x Pro was discontinued, along with a few others though. Those bows have already been removed from Mathews site.


----------



## Lcavok99

Please to not release pics of the new Mathews bows until they are publicly released by Mathews on the 16th. Thank you.. 

AT staff


----------



## SNOWCRITTER

When will they leak a pic of a "new" solocam?..or is Mathews done with "solocam"


----------



## sgrappone

If the Halon would have been 32" or 33" ata, I would have considered Mathews again. Oh well.


----------



## bstring

Thread being deleted in 5,4,3.......


----------



## string music

sgrappone said:


> If the Halon would have been 32" or 33" ata, I would have considered Mathews again. Oh well.


I agree


----------



## CHILLX#1

great another bow that only goes to 29" draw?:confused2::angry:


----------



## BrokenLimbs

sgrappone said:


> If the Halon would have been 32" or 33" ata, I would have considered Mathews again. Oh well.


I was hoping for a slightly longer ATA also. Maybe that's still a model "yet to be released?"
Although, the big cams do help. Wouldn't want a hunting bow in a tree any longer than my Chill-R.


----------



## eleet31

SNOWCRITTER said:


> When will they leak a pic of a "new" solocam?..or is Mathews done with "solocam"


I really hope they're not done with the solo cam. Have heard there is one coming out but haven't seen any hard evidence.


----------



## Out

I'd buy the new solo cam


----------



## Dylanl

I wish they'd come out with something in the 33"-34" ata range. I like the new riser a lot.


----------



## btvabowhunter

I can't make out the IBO speeds on the Mathews HTX and halon 6 from the posted picture above.... Can anyone post the specs on these bows? It is hard to read the fine print on the posted picture.


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

Looks like

Halon 6 [email protected] [email protected]
Halon 7 [email protected]
HTX [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Everyone complaining about ata on the halons may want to wait. Those gigantic cams are going to give a potentially great string angle like the new Hoyt's.


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

I'm still going to complain, but I like 35-36" bows with huge cams.


----------



## dirtmover

Out said:


> I'd buy the new solo cam


My dealer said 3 bows coming Monday ( maybe a solocam)


----------



## btvabowhunter

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> Looks like
> 
> Halon 6 [email protected] [email protected]
> Halon 7 [email protected]
> HTX [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


Thanks, so it looks like the HTR will be about the same as the HTX.. Other than a few inches shorter..


----------



## Azyoytota

People already selling them!
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/spo/5315422612.html


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

37" chill


----------



## deadduck357

btvabowhunter said:


> Thanks, so it looks like the HTR will be about the same as the HTX.. Other than a few inches shorter..


No not just shorter the new NO Cam HTX is even slower than the HTR. Jeez, thought I had to be a bit faster.


----------



## deadduck357

Azyoytota said:


> People already selling them!
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/spo/5315422612.html


Very funny.


----------



## deadduck357

midwestbowhunt said:


> I'm pretty sure that they are. I know that the Chill x Pro was discontinued, along with a few others though. Those bows have already been removed from Mathews site.


But they are still offering the Chill X, just not the Pro model.


----------



## sean1

Azyoytota said:


> People already selling them!
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/spo/5315422612.html


Life partner says no more hunting zebras. Nice touch


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Looks like another re-tread turd to us that haven't joined the flock...


----------



## btvabowhunter

deadduck357 said:


> No not just shorter the new NO Cam HTX is even slower than the HTR. Jeez, thought I had to be a bit faster.


Yeah, I just don't get it.. 
Wonder if they plan on keep making the HTR? 
Seems like the HTR would be better than HTX... I like a 32" ATA over a 30" anyways.


----------



## deadduck357

THE ELKMAN said:


> Looks like another re-tread turd to us that haven't joined the flock...


I personally don't like the specs of them but would have to disagree with you on the looks. Many complain about the waffle pattern risers and these are completely different - no waffles.


----------



## griffwar

THE ELKMAN said:


> Looks like another re-tread turd to us that haven't joined the flock...


Kinda like Hoyt that brought out technology that's been around for years and calls it revolutionary? O and slower speeds than last year on most of the new models? I would like to know the difference between the Hoyt flock you belong to and the Mathews flock? I'm pretty sure the kool aid you drink from Hoyt is the same kool aid everyone else drinks for there brand!


----------



## KMiha

I don't understand why Mathews wouldn't make a longer ATA. I'm sure their sales will do just fine. But I think they give other companies a little bit of an edge by not catering to those who like a longer ATA. How many companies, like Hoyt and elite, gain customers over Mathews because they offer their flagship bows in both a short and long ATA? Like I said, I think Mathews will still sell a lot of bows, it would just be interesting to see how many more people would walk out of the shop with a 34" Mathews @$1000 instead of the Decree HD, Nitrum34/Defiant34, or the impulse34.


----------



## btvabowhunter

KMiha said:


> I don't understand why Mathews wouldn't make a longer ATA. I'm sure their sales will do just fine. But I think they give other companies a little bit of an edge by not catering to those who like a longer ATA. How many companies, like Hoyt and elite, gain customers over Mathews because they offer their flagship bows in both a short and long ATA? Like I said, I think Mathews will still sell a lot of bows, it would just be interesting to see how many more people would walk out of the shop with a 34" Mathews @$1000 instead of the Decree HD, Nitrum34/Defiant34, or the impulse34.


I am with you.. I like a 32" - 34" ATA but, I think Mathews likes shorter ATA bows because they cost less money to make...


----------



## Ryjax

deadduck357 said:


> No not just shorter the new NO Cam HTX is even slower than the HTR. Jeez, thought I had to be a bit faster.


The HTX is not slower than the HTR... You have to take into account the HTX speeds are at 29", so add 10fps to what you see. Actually on my sdx it was about 12.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter

I got my fingers crossed for a 37 inch Chill.


----------



## ovation1

A 37 inch Halon would be sweet


----------



## deadduck357

Ryjax said:


> The HTX is not slower than the HTR... You have to take into account the HTX speeds are at 29", so add 10fps to what you see. Actually on my sdx it was about 12.


Didn't read anywhere where it stated the FPS was taken at 29".


----------



## deadduck357

btvabowhunter said:


> I am with you.. I like a 32" - 34" ATA but, I think Mathews likes shorter ATA bows because they cost less money to make...


Cut length, cut corners cuts costs. Might be right but doesn't cut MSRP.


----------



## Ryjax

deadduck357 said:


> Didn't read anywhere where it stated the FPS was taken at 29".


The max draw length is 29" so it couldn't have come from anything else. The bow is shorter with a shorter brace... No way could it be slower than the HTR


----------



## BeastofEast

htx pic to me please since they keep getting removed, i cant wait till monday! lol


----------



## CHILLX#1

Azyoytota said:


> People already selling them!
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/spo/5315422612.html


Lol 




RossRagan said:


> Someone earlier stated that the max draw length for the bow was 29"; ergo the speed was measured at 29"...


Yes draw lengths are 22- 29 in half inch increments


----------



## btvabowhunter

Ryjax said:


> The max draw length is 29" so it couldn't have come from anything else. The bow is shorter with a shorter brace... No way could it be slower than the HTR


Good point.. The HTX is probably a little faster at the same draw length...


----------



## deadduck357

Ryjax said:


> The max draw length is 29" so it couldn't have come from anything else. The bow is shorter with a shorter brace... No way could it be slower than the HTR


That's what I was wondering, thanks.


----------



## Eric Gregg

One thing that I do like about Mathews is that they cover short draw shooters, like myself. As opposed to Elite, who only has two short draw offerings in their line up, Mathews gives me more options.
I love the way an Elite feels, but I am not interested in lugging a 35" bow in the climbing stand or on the 3D range.
I can get a good bow with decent speed for my draw length with Mathews.


----------



## makemine10mm

Any pic of the halon I could get?


----------



## iceman14

makemine10mm said:


> Any pic of the halon I could get?


See the quoted link in post #612.


----------



## D90rick

Mathews does make a longer ata, the monster wake. I know it's a 5" bh but it sure doesn't shoot like one. Ya its hefty, but it holds so solid & you get used to it


----------



## Doebuster

I asked my dealer why he didn't stock the longer ata and he said he couldn't give them away , everybody wants a short treestand and ground blind bow , they just don't sell !


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

That's different all over the country. We have at least a dozen creed xs's left and we didn't order any in 15.


----------



## Ryjax

Doebuster said:


> I asked my dealer why he didn't stock the longer ata and he said he couldn't give them away , everybody wants a short treestand and ground blind bow , they just don't sell !


That's the way it is around me too. In 2 years, he has sold maybe 5 chill x's. Those were to people that shoot 3D. As for hunting or dual use, I think only 1 of those 5 were for that.


----------



## Ryjax

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> That's different all over the country. We have at least a dozen creed xs's left and we didn't order any in 15.


You have any of those in black tactical or stone tactical?


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

All in lost. I don't think they were available in stone, just lost, black, crimson, and tan.


----------



## KMiha

D90rick said:


> Mathews does make a longer ata, the monster wake. I know it's a 5" bh but it sure doesn't shoot like one. Ya its hefty, but it holds so solid & you get used to it


Yes, they do. At $1,699 MSRP. No thanks. I'm talking about the flagship bows in the $1000 range.


----------



## Doebuster

Did the y change the Htr no cam riser to the double cage ? Or is just the htr ? Does anybody know ?


----------



## eleet31

If anyone has seen a new solocam I'd like pics.


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

Theres no pics or rumors of a new solocam. If mathews is going to do a new one, its not leaked yet.


----------



## Ryjax

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> All in lost. I don't think they were available in stone, just lost, black, crimson, and tan.


I meant desert sorry.


----------



## Ryjax

eleet31 said:


> If anyone has seen a new solocam I'd like pics.


I think you will see that at the ATA show, but that's just personal opinion.


----------



## USMCKoontz

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> Theres no pics or rumors of a new solocam. If mathews is going to do a new one, its not leaked yet.


Mathews has to have a Solocam... I mean that is their thing and has been for years... Not seeing a Solocam from Mathews would be weird.


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

I am not a solocam fan. the Helim was the last nice solocam they made.


----------



## Doebuster

They will have a new solo cam ! I'm betting on a new platform same as halon with a big single cam and huge idler and a 6 inch brace at 335 fps ! How's that sound ?


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Doebuster said:


> They will have a new solo cam ! I'm betting on a new platform same as halon with a big single cam and huge idler and a 6 inch brace at 335 fps ! How's that sound ?


Sounds REALLY slow considering my Z7 is 332 fps with a 7" brace.


----------



## Doebuster

Ok 355 how's that sound then everyone could complain how hard the draw cycle is ! Lol


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Doebuster said:


> Ok 355 how's that sound then everyone could complain how hard the draw cycle is ! Lol


Haha, there you go! A 355 fps single cam is something I'd love to see! It would probably have to come with a winch though!


----------



## Boubou

KMiha said:


> I don't understand why Mathews wouldn't make a longer ATA. I'm sure their sales will do just fine. But I think they give other companies a little bit of an edge by not catering to those who like a longer ATA. How many companies, like Hoyt and elite, gain customers over Mathews because they offer their flagship bows in both a short and long ATA? Like I said, I think Mathews will still sell a lot of bows, it would just be interesting to see how many more people would walk out of the shop with a 34" Mathews @$1000 instead of the Decree HD, Nitrum34/Defiant34, or the impulse34.


I think what is happening is the bow companies have figured out that a short ata bow, who's ata is mostly riser, is just as good as a longer ata bow with half the ATA made up of limbs. Add the Mathews huge cam to improve string angle
In a few years the shooters will catch up.
Of course , this is pure speculation on my part.
As for Mathews's new offerings, I dont see anything that's worth spending $1000 to replace my ChillR
P.S.: the Wake is 35 ATA, actually if I was going to change my bow, I would probably get a wake


----------



## USMCKoontz

Bowhuntertim said:


> Haha, there you go! A 355 fps single cam is something I'd love to see! It would probably have to come with a winch though!


LOL I dont even wanna imagine how aggressive that bottom cam would have to be to get that kind of speed from it...


----------



## 4IDARCHER

USMCKoontz said:


> LOL I dont even wanna imagine how aggressive that bottom cam would have to be to get that kind of speed from it...


Another point I see with the single cam vs. other systems is that I have found Mathews speed ratings more closely match real ratings when they went to other cam systems besides the single cam


----------



## mongopino915

Don't be surprised if the new Solocam is another re-release of yesteryear's just like the S2 and Z2. There may be a D2 for the Drenalin 2 or C2 for Creed 2. 

Hate to say it but the Solocam days are a thing of the past.


----------



## 207bowhunter

I heard all these pics of bows are B.S. and mathews had them planted to throw us all of.....GENIUS! !!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> I am not a solocam fan. the Helim was the last nice solocam they made.


Nood that was a piece of **** bow,the last good solo cam was the creed xs , it was a killing machine!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

207bowhunter said:


> I heard all these pics of bows are B.S. and mathews had them planted to throw us all of.....GENIUS! !!


That would be great!


----------



## newoutdoorsman

Can some one please send me a pic!!! I don't think I can wait till Monday!!


----------



## Mathias

I'll be checking AT for the release Monday from my stand, excited to see…...


----------



## mm1615

207bowhunter said:


> I heard all these pics of bows are B.S. and mathews had them planted to throw us all of.....GENIUS! !!


Interesting. Where did you here about this?


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Nood that was a piece of **** bow,the last good solo cam was the creed xs , it was a killing machine!


Creed XS was probably the worst bow Mathew's ever made. Horrible draw cycle, no valley unless you ran the tiny limb stop, then your draw was 3/4" longer that what the cam said, and horribly unforgiving.


----------



## Ryjax

mm1615 said:


> Interesting. Where did you here about this?


He's being funny lol


----------



## PFD42

Agreed , the Helim was the last best solo cam . I didn't care for the creed or xs , horrible draw and jumpy. I've enjoyed all my chill series bows and my HTR was a tack driver. I'm looking forward to shooting the new lineup on Monday . I'm thinking a new stone tactical is going to fill a spot in the bow closet !
As far as short ata , it's what sales. You just about can't give away anything over 33" around here. Hunters make up the majority of bow sales and there are more bow hunters then there are AT members. We make up a minority in our opinions.


----------



## khicks0906

Did I see correctly that the Halon 7 has an IBO of 335?


----------



## griffwar

PFD42 said:


> Agreed , the Helim was the last best solo cam . I didn't care for the creed or xs , horrible draw and jumpy. I've enjoyed all my chill series bows and my HTR was a tack driver. I'm looking forward to shooting the new lineup on Monday . I'm thinking a new stone tactical is going to fill a spot in the bow closet !
> As far as short ata , it's what sales. You just about can't give away anything over 33" around here. Hunters make up the majority of bow sales and there are more bow hunters then there are AT members. We make up a minority in our opinions.


Same in My neck of the woods, everyone wants short ata bows.


----------



## Dbonecollector

Can someone send me pics of the bows please


----------



## Whaack

THE ELKMAN said:


> Looks like another re-tread turd to us that haven't joined the flock...


If your going to be a negative nancy at least come up with an actual legitimate criticism. Saying its a turd, all while being a Hoyt koolaid drinker, just solidifies your fanboy status.


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> Same in My neck of the woods, everyone wants short ata bows.


At a whopping 4.5lbs on only a 30" ATA bow (this is the Halon I'm referring to) Mathews can't afford to use that design to produce 34" ATA bows or people would need a forklift to carry the bow to their stand. :wink:


----------



## bstring

Predator said:


> At a whopping 4.5lbs on only a 30" ATA bow (this is the Halon I'm referring to) Mathews can't afford to use that design to produce 34" ATA bows or people would need a forklift to carry the bow to their stand. :wink:


If 4.5lbs is too heavy for you, you might want to rethink the wording in your avatar


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> At a whopping 4.5lbs on only a 30" ATA bow (this is the Halon I'm referring to) Mathews can't afford to use that design to produce 34" ATA bows or people would need a forklift to carry the bow to their stand. :wink:


I kind of agree with you... I'm a huge Mathews fan, but I was shocked at the weight. I still can't wait to shoot it (as a matter of fact I will own the first non camo one that hits the shop) but those limbs and cams have to be heavy... Look at the new NoCam it's under 4# on the same riser style as the dual cams


----------



## khicks0906

Ryjax said:


> I kind of agree with you... I'm a huge Mathews fan, but I was shocked at the weight. I still can't wait to shoot it (as a matter of fact I will own the first non camo one that hits the shop) but those limbs and cams have to be heavy... Look at the new NoCam it's under 4# on the same riser style as the dual cams


So you plan to purchase a new Halon? 

I'm in the market for a new bow. . .and I'm torn between the Halon 7 and the new No Cam.


----------



## griffwar

Predator said:


> At a whopping 4.5lbs on only a 30" ATA bow (this is the Halon I'm referring to) Mathews can't afford to use that design to produce 34" ATA bows or people would need a forklift to carry the bow to their stand. :wink:


I got a Wake that I'm fond of it's heavy but not heavy enough I got 1 pound on My back bar and 4oz on the front. The heavier they are the less weight I have to add to them to get them where I like them. I pack it all over the hills no treestand or ground blind for Me, I don't have the patience to sit still all day.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I just noticed the sticky about not posting leaked pics or links to leaked pics. Just saying.


----------



## griffwar

bstring said:


> if 4.5lbs is too heavy for you, you might want to rethink the wording in your avatar


lol


----------



## PFD42

I've seen all the pics and specs and the bottom line is Mathews will sell a ton of them ! The solo cam will probably be a price point bow like last year, hopefully a Helim remake to add to my collection. The Helim is the one bow I regret selling . The chillr will probably assume 3d duties next year and a H7 or HTX stone for my hunting bow . 
For those crying for long ata the ChillX is still there along with the wake to satisfy your needs. Wouldn't be surprised to see a chillxl at the ata , maybe 37-38" ata. Mathews top pros are in the money with the 35", so only small changes expected . 
Now if my buddy will give my chill back and buy his own, I miss it ! &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## PFD42

Oh and 4.5# is only an ounce or two away from every other bow out there ( non carbon ). Man up fellers !


----------



## AntlerInsane

Never been much of a mathews man but these new bows look great. I'll shoot them first but the Halon 7 and the HTX are screaming my name.


----------



## USMCKoontz

AntlerInsane said:


> Never been much of a mathews man but these new bows look great. I'll shoot them first but the Halon 7 and the HTX are screaming my name.


I have to say it.... I used to be a huge Mathews fan  Started with the MQ1- MQ-32 then the Drenalin. After that I went to Elite and have been shooting a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo. I hate to say it, but the more I look and see these bad boys the more I think this will be the year I go back to Mathews.


----------



## Ryjax

khicks0906 said:


> So you plan to purchase a new Halon?
> 
> I'm in the market for a new bow. . .and I'm torn between the Halon 7 and the new No Cam.


Yeah I will own a new Halon for sure, but I'm not sure which model yet.
I may own the new NoCam as well.


----------



## rageinthesage

Halon 5 for me!


----------



## Arbowhunter32

bstring said:


> If 4.5lbs is too heavy for you, you might want to rethink the wording in your avatar


Lmao


----------



## Roamingeast

I'd say i dont like the riser design, because i likes me some Mathews waffles, but i said the same thing about the HTR when i first saw it, so it might grow on me. I wont be getting one as im still in love with my no-cam but looks like Mathews is listening to its fan base (and detractors) and piling on some speed. good on em. hope to shoot one for 'research' purposes soon as my pro-shop gets em in. Would love to see how a 5in brace height feels on a draw lol.


----------



## dinva

I like the gridlock myself. Hope they don't stay away from it.


----------



## Hoyt.

Does anyone know if the HTX comes in tactical? 

Thanks


----------



## ericbhall1984

The chill x is looking pretty good right now


----------



## TheKingofKings

Other then the weight I can't wait for the Halon. Been wanting a 30 inch ata chill series bow since the original came out. 

Now I can pick what brace height and speed I want. The 4.5lbs won't be terrible with the right accessories. Just super pumped with dual cage riser and everything. Can't wait for monday.


----------



## Jellymon

Predator said:


> At a whopping 4.5lbs on only a 30" ATA bow (this is the Halon I'm referring to) Mathews can't afford to use that design to produce 34" ATA bows or people would need a forklift to carry the bow to their stand. :wink:


Tell me about it. I've had to stop Elk hunting my favorite spot because they quit letting me bring my forklift 10 miles into wilderness. I have a 4.5lb E35 with a spot Hogg sight and two piece quiver, so a 280 lift is essential. If I can't carry my 6.5lb setup around I don't know how I'm ever going to get an 85lb load of meat out on my back.


----------



## 22donk

I really want a new solo cam! A helim remake would make me dump my HTR in a second.


----------



## Kahkon

Hoyt. said:


> Does anyone know if the HTX comes in tactical?
> 
> Thanks


I believe it does


----------



## eleet31

22donk said:


> I really want a new solo cam! A helim remake would make me dump my HTR in a second.


Wouldn't suprise me if they did remake the helim. Last year they just reintroduced the z7 with the z2. I would like to see the htr riser with a single cam or even the new riser design with a solo cam. I don't want to see the solo cam end.


----------



## 48archer

I am just curious but is there a hunting bow on the market for guys that still shoot their compounds with fingers? I know there probably isn't too many that do but what are these guys using now a days?


----------



## Tripper

Predator said:


> At a whopping 4.5lbs on only a 30" ATA bow (this is the Halon I'm referring to) Mathews can't afford to use that design to produce 34" ATA bows or people would need a forklift to carry the bow to their stand. :wink:


We get it pal. You don't like Mathews, we got it, to heavy or whatever. Please go to another thread and bash something else. Try not to be such a downer...geez


----------



## seiowabow

The htx is [email protected]%? Am I reading the specs right?


----------



## Ryjax

seiowabow said:


> The htx is [email protected]%? Am I reading the specs right?


Yes at 29". So at a true IBO setup it would be around 327.


----------



## seiowabow

That's pretty good then


----------



## RossRagan

Ryjax said:


> Yes at 29". So at a true IBO setup it would be around 327.


Well, I guess Mathews was listening to those folks who last year said they would like to see a 30 " ATA HTR. Just a few FPS faster.


----------



## dirtmover

I'm going to wait on the new solocam. My dealer said if they don't do one now they will bring one out at the trade show. I really like the gridlock riser maybe they will make one with the htr riser.


----------



## paul anderson

what no new target bow ????


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Can't remember what the specs were on last years (2015) short ~30 inch 2 cam bow with a ~7 inch b/h. They had one, didn't they? Just curious as to the differences (except the new cam that really seems to cater to either/both rock mods with nominal performance loss.) Also wonder if you're on the shorter side of the draw adjustments how the performance of this bow will stack up against last years cams on the Chill series bows.) Especially the Chill-R.

I don't know why, but I wasn't very interested in the previous year Chill series bows because I have a 2014 Chill-R. But something must of changed in the lineup that has me interested in the new specs.... Wish all the bows were still on the website so I could do a comparison.

Update: Maybe they didn't have anything w/decent b/h that was shorter than the Chill-R.....


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

They halon 7 is essentially a new chill, but faster. The chill was 30.5 ata, 7" brace height and put down around 320-322 ibo with 85% rock mods.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Will all dealers have these tomorrow or are they awaiting a shipment?


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

They will be showing up this week, some will have them tomorrow.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> They halon 7 is essentially a new chill, but faster. The chill was 30.5 ata, 7" brace height and put down around 320-322 ibo with 85% rock mods.


Thank you.... So they upped the ante by about 10 fps. (And the riser is now longer but heavier.)
One other question: (I can search photos I suppose.) Does the new riser with the shorter limbs look "less reflex" than the Chill?

I'm thinking that the new 2016 70# Halon (with 7 in. b/h) might actually be as "speedy" as my 70# Chill-R.
(Poundage turned up all the way shooting 85% letoff with a 27.5 in .draw.) ~ *Looking at/hoping for a "justifiable forgiveness upgrade" here...... What do you think?*


----------



## Ryjax

BrokenLimbs said:


> Thank you.... So they upped the ante by about 10 fps. (And the riser is now longer but heavier.)
> One other question: (I can search photos I suppose.) Does the new riser with the shorter limbs look "less reflex" than the Chill?
> 
> I'm thinking that the new 2016 70# Halon (with 7 in. b/h) might actually be as "speedy" as my 70# Chill-R.
> (Poundage turned up all the way shooting 85% letoff with a 27.5 in .draw.) ~ *Looking at/hoping for a "justifiable forgiveness upgrade" here...... What do you think?*


It is very possible that you will see similar speeds.
Yes the limbs appear to be similar to the HTR and wake. This 30" bow is nearly all riser


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Ryjax said:


> It is very possible that you will see similar speeds.
> Yes the limbs appear to be similar to the HTR and wake. This 30" bow is nearly all riser


So overall what do you think in terms of forgiveness of the new 7 in. Halon vs. my Chill-R?

Interesting, but one of the things I liked about the Chill-R was the short riser. I wasn't worried about flex etc. But now with the bridged design and large cams for a "shorter long bow".... (Are these cams actually noticeably physically larger than the Chill-R cams?)

FWIW?: Performance wise, I was on the higher end of the draw length settings with the Chill-R. (Service down to 23.5 in.) But with the new Halon, I'm "one inch up from the bottom" lol/col. Wondering about this......
And I was actually considering going to the 75% mods. Although I prefer the draw cycle and like the "hold-ability" at full draw on game with the rock mods, I shot the 80% (non rock mod cams) marginally better in terms of accuracy.


----------



## PFD42

All three halon risers are different, the 7 has the straightest riser. The cutouts below the limb pocket is also differe . The HTX and H5 riser is very similar. The limbs are way less preloaded since they are considerably shorter than the chill series limbs. Limbs weigh less than riser, so if you increase riser and decrease limb your gonna gain mass weight . The straight long riser will be more stable and accurate over the shorter reflexed chill riser.

Chill R 85% will be comparable with H7 85% due to the efficiency of new cam and short limb combo.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

PFD42 said:


> All three halon risers are different, the 7 has the straightest riser. The cutouts below the limb pocket is also differe . The HTX and H5 riser is very similar. The limbs are way less preloaded since they are considerably shorter than the chill series limbs. Limbs weigh less than riser, so if you increase riser and decrease limb your gonna gain mass weight . The straight long riser will be more stable and accurate over the shorter reflexed chill riser.
> 
> Chill R 85% will be comparable with H7 85% due to the efficiency of new cam and short limb combo.


That's what I was thinking about the riser in terms of reflex etc. And I'm surprised all 3 risers are different between the 6,7,8. (Never saw all 3 photos, so I assumed the different b/h were pocket/limb/cable/string oriented.) Oh, and I was afraid I was going to hear that about the performance being on par with my particular Chill-R setup lol.....

Are the cams physically larger too? They really didn't look larger but I'm only looking at individual photos. As for weight, the bottom vibration dampener could be replaced with a light one like the upper, and loose a few oz. I suppose. And/or maybe I can get away from adding a stab as I've always done before my Chill-R. (Shooting out to 40 yards.)


----------



## PFD42

Interesting I feel the draw on a 70# wake is smoother and easier than the chillr , but the chill R is smoother and easier than the HTR at 70# . IMO naturally. So with wake style cams on the halon I expect it to be fantast !


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

Hopefully they have their limb deflection issues sorted out this year. They really should ditch the AVS and just go to yokes.


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

PFD42 said:


> Interesting I feel the draw on a 70# wake is smoother and easier than the chillr , but the chill R is smoother and easier than the HTR at 70# . IMO naturally. So with wake style cams on the halon I expect it to be fantast !


I agree, tho the 85% wake has almost no valley and 85% chill r you almost have to kick to get it to go down.


----------



## PFD42

It appears by scale that all four bows use the same limb , limb pocket , the BH is changed by riser design. 

The HTX if IBO is true will be faster at 85% then the original chill.

Gonna be an interesting Monday at the shop !!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Black Squirrel Bows said:


> I agree, tho the 85% wake has almost no valley and 85% chill r you almost have to kick to get it to go down.


A 70# Chill-R @ 85% definitely wants to just "sit there" at full draw! Will be interesting to see how the Halon's feel at 85%.....
Some say it "makes you lazy." But to them deer, (due to a "lack of predictability" lol), it can be a huge plus at times!

Besides, you still have to hold firmly into the wall to get your best shot.


----------



## CAB007

I'm like others here. I have a chill r that I really like and shoot well. 6 brace doesn't bother me and I do 85 mods cause I like the draw and hold of those. My problem on initial specs are I'm a 32-34 inch bow guy and these new ones are only 30 long but it's obvious the riser looks much longer which I get it, does help stability but I still wonder how string angle is for my 29 inch draw? Basically, will these halons be same at full draw as a chill r? Personally I can't see how cause we're still talking 3 full inches of length and also wonder how these cams are vs dyad cause I thought dyad is ridiculous smooth easy draw. Thoughts ?


----------



## BrokenLimbs

This Halon really has me thinking.... I was 85% convinced I was finally going to give the new Hoyt carbon serious consideration for cold weather hunting. (Never owned a Hoyt.)
Based on specs. alone, I like them both. Guess it will (and always does) come down to the feel of the bow and how they shoot for me. With Hoyt, it's always been about the draw 70+ lbs. on the #2 cams that steered me away.
Mathews always seemed to have a silky draw by comparison. At least with a shorter draw length.


----------



## PFD42

The 85% wake I've shot a few times , owned by a friend at the shop was silky smooth, easy to draw and hold. It shot incredibly well and not jumpy. Granted he's a 28.5" and I'm 29" so I was holding hard in the wall . The great thing about being a shop shooter is the ability to shot them all over and over on a daily basis. Grant that's why there is different models, individual preferences.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

CAB007 said:


> .....Basically, will these halons be same at full draw as a chill r? Personally I can't see how cause we're still talking 3 full inches of length and also wonder how these cams are vs dyad cause I thought dyad is ridiculous smooth easy draw. Thoughts ?


I'll second that. Still trying to figure out whether these cams are physically larger than the dyad's.
Oh, and seeing your avatar, how do you assess the draw cycle / smoothness on the Chill-R (85% let-off) as compared to the Elite bows?


----------



## PFD42

Due to the larger cams over the chillr you actually decrease string angle. If you measure point of string to point of string the larger cam will have less string angle


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

I do think the cams a slightly larger, but not much. There will still be an decrease in string angle though. Effective length of the bow looks to be about 1/2" longer at each end at full draw. The new cams have the axle offset quite a bit, the dyad cams were fairly centered. Also with the short limbs, like the no cam and wake, the cable take up tracks are smaller, so the limbs should be pulling in less. I do want to shoot this bow, and I hope that it feels a lot longer than it looks, a halon 5 in 50 pounds might be pretty sweet if it holds well.


----------



## Tripper

Any chance someone could send me a pic of the new NoCam? Plz


----------



## 22donk

eleet31 said:


> Wouldn't suprise me if they did remake the helim. Last year they just reintroduced the z7 with the z2. I would like to see the htr riser with a single cam or even the new riser design with a solo cam. I don't want to see the solo cam end.


This x100


----------



## w8indq

48archer said:


> I am just curious but is there a hunting bow on the market for guys that still shoot their compounds with fingers? I know there probably isn't too many that do but what are these guys using now a days?


hoyt tribute, matthews c4, pearson mx2, new breed cyborg or horizon, any bow over 37in works fine shooting 2 under imo


----------



## ridgehunter70

griffwar said:


> Kinda like Hoyt that brought out technology that's been around for years and calls it revolutionary? O and slower speeds than last year on most of the new models? I would like to know the difference between the Hoyt flock you belong to and the Mathews flock? I'm pretty sure the kool aid you drink from Hoyt is the same kool aid everyone else drinks for there brand!


Gotta agree 100% on this one. Smh


----------



## JimmyP

There will be a target bow.my email from Mathews said three new bows a flagship,a new nocam,and a new 3D bow will be released on the 16 th.


----------



## Ryjax

BrokenLimbs said:


> So overall what do you think in terms of forgiveness of the new 7 in. Halon vs. my Chill-R?
> 
> Interesting, but one of the things I liked about the Chill-R was the short riser. I wasn't worried about flex etc. But now with the bridged design and large cams for a "shorter long bow".... (Are these cams actually noticeably physically larger than the Chill-R cams?)
> 
> FWIW?: Performance wise, I was on the higher end of the draw length settings with the Chill-R. (Service down to 23.5 in.) But with the new Halon, I'm "one inch up from the bottom" lol/col. Wondering about this......
> And I was actually considering going to the 75% mods. Although I prefer the draw cycle and like the "hold-ability" at full draw on game with the rock mods, I shot the 80% (non rock mod cams) marginally better in terms of accuracy.


I shot a chill r for almost a year. It's a really nice bow, so I am not sure until I get time behind the Halon. I'm not sure how much of a difference the setting will make.


----------



## newoutdoorsman

I am torn between the Mathew's No Cam HTR or HTG and either the Halon 6 or 7. Can anyone help me choose?


----------



## khicks0906

newoutdoorsman said:


> I am torn between the Mathew's No Cam HTR or HTG and either the Halon 6 or 7. Can anyone help me choose?


This is what I'm struggling with as well. It seems to me that the No Cam offers smooth draw and accuracy, but a minor loss of speed. The Halon offers speed, but at a loss of smoothness of draw. 

Somebody correct me if my assessment is wrong.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

khicks0906 said:


> This is what I'm struggling with as well. It seems to me that the No Cam offers smooth draw and accuracy, but a minor loss of speed. The Halon offers speed, but at a loss of smoothness of draw.
> 
> Somebody correct me if my assessment is wrong.


Honestly, you will have to shoot each to determine if one draw is actually smoother than another... each persons anatomy is different and the draw cycle of each of those bows are (presumably since I've not shot a Halon) radically different. Lots of guys do not like the draw cycle of the HTR because it stacks much differently than a bow where the string track is cammed.


----------



## khicks0906

kscumminsdriver said:


> Honestly, you will have to shoot each to determine if one draw is actually smoother than another... each persons anatomy is different and the draw cycle of each of those bows are (presumably since I've not shot a Halon) radically different. Lots of guys do not like the draw cycle of the HTR because it stacks much differently than a bow where the string track is cammed.


I agree. I was making a generalized statement. In reality, my guess is the differences will be very minor.


----------



## simms125

can anyone send me pics of the htx please?


----------



## Rugby

New bows have arrived in the shop this morning. Its the 16th here.

Will have a look at them soon.


----------



## Ryjax

Rugby said:


> New bows have arrived in the shop this morning. Its the 16th here.
> 
> Will have a look at them soon.


What!!? Let us know what you think


----------



## Hidden Danger

Can we expect a midnight release?


----------



## w8indq

Rugby said:


> New bows have arrived in the shop this morning. Its the 16th here.
> 
> Will have a look at them soon.


so can we pop in Kevin?


----------



## Rugby

9am tomorrow Cameron


----------



## CAB007

BrokenLimbs said:


> I'll second that. Still trying to figure out whether these cams are physically larger than the dyad's.
> Oh, and seeing your avatar, how do you assess the draw cycle / smoothness on the Chill-R (85% let-off) as compared to the Elite bows?


I've had many different elites and while I love the big valley and limb stops, I'm not pleased with the direction their draw cycle is going in my opinion. The pulse was awesome and easy to draw as well as hunter series but those were slow. The energy 32 is stiff a bit but the 35 is good. Had a synergy that actually got kicked to curb for my chill r! Yes, the synergy is smooth no doubt. No hump load up etc however it starts stiff out of hole and holds it most way thru draw till huge valley. Great accurate bow but slow especially for stiffness in draw and just bothers my neck and shoulder. I did try both impulse and they are much easier out of hole without that stiffness but the 31 loads up hard before valley and the 34 is better but little bit still there. The 34 will get me same performance as chill r so no go there. The dyad cams to me are not stiff nor do they hump either, I also feel they let you off the hook early thru the cycle.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

No count down on their website like years past


----------



## rodney482

simms125 said:


> can anyone send me pics of the htx please?


Google.. The pics are everywhere


----------



## Dabo72

Not even excited about these. Too heavy


----------



## Lcavok99

Website still isnt updated. Just a big picture of 11.16.16


----------



## doecollector

Lcavok99 said:


> Website still isnt updated. Just a big picture of 11.16.16


It's been like this for a couple of hours. I heard maybe 9am that it will be updated.


----------



## Kaizoku

30" ata bow with a 7" brace height capable of 32" draw length and a 30" ata bow with a 6" brace height capable of 31" draw length. More companies need to take note of this. I get sick and tired of flagship bows stopping at 30" draw length when their ATA can easily accommodate a longer draw.


----------



## sittingbull

Same here..nice picture...NO BOWS !


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

None of these bows will interest me in the least,I'll be spending my bow money on a new elite.I shot mathews bows for nearly 20 years and loved almost every offering they came out with except the odd one or two.when they left their solocam customers out of the new bow equations decided it was time for a switch.if I wanted a two cam bow I would have bought one,for hunting I like a solocam and still shoot the z7 extreme,why mathews lost touch with what made them famous is questionable,I even wonder if matt has a hand in it anymore ? Come back with the solocam side love to see what they could make.the funny thing is the new no cam is slower than solocam matt built 10 years back,and at little to no advance in smoothness..


----------



## mongopino915

Kaizoku said:


> 30" ata bow with a 7" brace height capable of 32" draw length and a 30" ata bow with a 6" brace height capable of 31" draw length. More companies need to take note of this. I get sick and tired of flagship bows stopping at 30" draw length when their ATA can easily accommodate a longer draw.


The draw length is a function of ATA and cam size and the increase can be attributed to the oversize cams to compensate for the shorter ATA. Not sure if these new 30" ATA bows have smaller cams for shorter draw because there is a decrease in performance when the cams are under rotated for shorter draw length.


----------



## Kaizoku

mongopino915 said:


> The draw length is a function of ATA and cam size and the increase can be attributed to the oversize cams to compensate for the shorter ATA. Not sure if these new 30" ATA bows have smaller cams for shorter draw because there is a decrease in performance when the cams are under rotated for shorter draw length.


I understand. But take a 2016 Hoyt Carbon Defiant/Defiant Turbo. It has a 33" ata and a 6"bh. Should be able to achieve a 31" draw length, nope let's only go to 30". So from Hoyt for 2016 I am limited to a Carbon Defiant/Defiant 34 to get my 31" DL. When this Mathews Halon has a 6"bh and a 7"bh bow that both come long enough and have shorter ATA length.

Short draw people complain about lack of speed compared to long draw archers. However bow selection is minimal for long draws compared to short draws. Out of 100 bows brought to market each year we can maybe shoot 10 of them unless of course you have a really long draw. Then you might have 3-4 bows to pick from.


----------



## jewalker7842

Mr.Wiggles said:


> None of these bows will interest me in the least,I'll be spending my bow money on a new elite.I shot mathews bows for nearly 20 years and loved almost every offering they came out with except the odd one or two.when they left their solocam customers out of the new bow equations decided it was time for a switch.if I wanted a two cam bow I would have bought one,for hunting I like a solocam and still shoot the z7 extreme,why mathews lost touch with what made them famous is questionable,I even wonder if matt has a hand in it anymore ? Come back with the solocam side love to see what they could make.the funny thing is the new no cam is slower than solocam matt built 10 years back,and at little to no advance in smoothness..


I will agree they need to focus on what made the popular...the single cam. Now don't get me wrong I love my Chill R, but there is no smoother drawing bow than a Mathews Solocam, especially, a Switchback. I'm glad they expanded and are making dual cam bows now, but they are pretty much leaving the solocam fans out in the cold with this new "No Cam" stuff they got going on. I tried the No Cam last year and I was not impressed. I could not stand the draw of it at all. Not to mention it is slow as molasses. I admit I'm a little bit of a speed freak, but most people get the faster bows for heavier arrows to shoot at a flatter trajectory. Then there are people like me who have a short draw length and need whatever speed we can get.


----------



## ericbhall1984

Mr.Wiggles said:


> None of these bows will interest me in the least,I'll be spending my bow money on a new elite.I shot mathews bows for nearly 20 years and loved almost every offering they came out with except the odd one or two.when they left their solocam customers out of the new bow equations decided it was time for a switch.if I wanted a two cam bow I would have bought one,for hunting I like a solocam and still shoot the z7 extreme,why mathews lost touch with what made them famous is questionable,I even wonder if matt has a hand in it anymore ? Come back with the solocam side love to see what they could make.the funny thing is the new no cam is slower than solocam matt built 10 years back,and at little to no advance in smoothness..


If Mathews don't offer a longer Ata than 30, I still may end up with a chill x. I would still prefer a new single cam bow, but want a longer ata. I agree with you on this though. There is a reason that the single cam bows exist, and they still have a huge following.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Switchback xt Dxt ...those 2 bows were hunting machines.. See a buck coming in,draw and hold as long as you needed without worry of letting down,just as smooth and quiet as it gets..I agree that they needed to make a line of dual cams to compete in that market, but the No cam thing is not for me, I'll bet they could have put a switchback style cam and idler on that no cam frame and sold a **** ton more than what their no cams did.but I'm not matt I don't make the call.what a shame that they held to their guns all this time with a solocam line only to drop it for this no can crap.


----------



## simms125

rodney482 said:


> Google.. The pics are everywhere


i must be missing something i go to google zero pics i get no cam pics brother. anyone see the new no cam yet any specs?


----------



## naterb

I must be using the wrong Google also. About to be late for work and all I can find is fuzzy 4 day old leaked pictures


----------



## gymrat70

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Switchback xt Dxt ...those 2 bows were hunting machines.. See a buck coming in,draw and hold as long as you needed without worry of letting down,just as smooth and quiet as it gets..I agree that they needed to make a line of dual cams to compete in that market, but the No cam thing is not for me, I'll bet they could have put a switchback style cam and idler on that no cam frame and sold a **** ton more than what their no cams did.but I'm not matt I don't make the call.what a shame that they held to their guns all this time with a solocam line only to drop it for this no can crap.


They tried bringing back the switchback cam on the Z bows and they discontinued after a year due to lack of sales. Folks said at the time it would be the hottest selling bow Mathews ever produced. The NoCams are selling like hot cakes. My local shop moved 3 of them a couple of weeks ago. I have shot both the switchback and the HTR and even though there is a special place in my heart for the "Switchy" I would take the HTR hands down. It does have a weird draw cycle but when at full draw you can hold that thing for decades.


----------



## Wesleyc_08

Mathews website is up!


----------



## KMiha

Wesleyc_08 said:


> Mathews website is up!


yup


----------



## jorkep

So, they realized that a slow wheel bow is slow and came out with a slower wheel bow? 

I actually like the Halons. But, I do not understand the HTX.


----------



## RossRagan

jorkep said:


> So, they realized that a slow wheel bow is slow and came out with a slower wheel bow?
> 
> I actually like the Halons. But, I do not understand the HTX.


The HTX is actually a few feet per second faster than the HTR...the HTX only draws to 29" so they can't rate it at 30". The HTR at 29" would only shoot 321 fps.



I see the Halon 7 has a 32" draw fro those who were looking for a longer DL bow.


----------



## Ryjax

jorkep said:


> So, they realized that a slow wheel bow is slow and came out with a slower wheel bow?
> 
> I actually like the Halons. But, I do not understand the HTX.


The HTX is fast than the HTR


----------



## KMiha

jorkep said:


> So, they realized that a slow wheel bow is slow and came out with a slower wheel bow?
> 
> I actually like the Halons. But, I do not understand the HTX.


Looks like they just placed the "no cam" technology on a new riser. I also do not think it is that much slower, if at all, than the HTR. The draw length on the HTX only goes to 29. Someone else would have to do the IBO conversion for that, isn't it 10fps for every inch? Something like that?


----------



## gymrat70

They just released pics on Facebook. Wow!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Ryjax said:


> The HTX is fast than the HTR


Yes, but with a 1/2" less brace height than the HTR, so it's basically a wash to me.


----------



## jorkep

RossRagan said:


> The HTX is actually a few feet per second faster than the HTR...the HTX only draws to 29" so they can't rate it at 30". The HTR at 29" would only shoot 321 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Halon 7 has a 32" draw fro those who were looking for a longer DL bow.


then why label it as IBO rating?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Here you go.....


----------



## MELLY-MEL

The Halon looks killer


----------



## bowhuntermark

I was actually going to try one this year but a whole release of 30" bows doesn't work when your draw is 30", but as always I'm sure they will sell a ton of them
.


----------



## mongopino915

Where is the Solocam new release?


----------



## KMiha

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Yes, but with a 1/2" less brace height than the HTR, so it's basically a wash to me.


Good point. A lot of people who shot the HTR really liked the riser and I remembering hearing a lot of praise about the riser. It will be interesting to see how people compare the HTX riser to the HTR.


----------



## Doebuster

No new soloccam ? What's up with that ?


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Well the how's are out,no SOLOCAM bows at all,sad but I guess they decided they had to go this route to compete,I wish they had put the research and development into the solocam bows and not this no cam stuff ..bummed again!


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

I Like the Halon. One will be on my wall. Nice work Mathews


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter

No new target bow?


----------



## DEdestroyer350

A 30" bow that goes to a 32" draw? That has got to be one hell of a steep string angle, good luck with that lol


----------



## DEdestroyer350

But I must admit the Halons and Hdx do look pretty cool aside from being the length of a youth bow


----------



## beeksie

Might be released at at a this year, I know they are saving at least one of them till then


Ky*Bowhunter said:


> No new target bow?


----------



## mez

jorkep said:


> then why label it as IBO rating?


IBO has no draw length specification.


----------



## JDUB007

mongopino915 said:


> Where is the Solocam new release?


Looks like the Xpedition Xception is going to be the best new Single Cam bow for 2016


----------



## JDUB007

bowhuntermark said:


> I was actually going to try one this year but a whole release of 30" bows doesn't work when your draw is 30", but as always I'm sure they will sell a ton of them
> .


I think they all with go over 30" DL...those big cams and long riser is supposed to help with string angle for longer draw lengths.


----------



## jewalker7842

Wow I'm really liking that Halon 5...


----------



## seiowabow

I like that new Lost pattern


----------



## D90rick

Glad I ordered mine already! I'm shooting the demos today when they come in today, hopefully at lunch depending on the UPS man...! Now, do I sell my monster wake to those have to have a long ATA?... FWIW, ATA is not the only factor in string angle...


----------



## Doebuster

I'm gonna go shoot one tomorrow ! That will tell the story we will chrono and post results and compare speeds to my no cam !


----------



## kdsberman

I'd like to shoot one, but so far they don't really have my interest from what I've seen.


----------



## rageinthesage

I'm sure Mathews has a few more surprise releases they will come out with.


----------



## rageinthesage

Just looked at Mathews FB page, definitely more bows coming!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Here at shop waiting for it to be set up to shoot.


----------



## Ryjax

MELLY-MEL said:


> Here at shop waiting for it to be set up to shoot.


Let us know what you think!


----------



## Ryjax

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Yes, but with a 1/2" less brace height than the HTR, so it's basically a wash to me.


True, but that's about the only way they could get more speed out of those "cams". You didn't really expect them to keep all things equal and pick up 7-10 fps, did you?


----------



## Jaliv92

MELLY-MEL said:


> Here at shop waiting for it to be set up to shoot.


Pattern looks great .Much better than some of the newer carton teenage patterns out


----------



## Khunter

I really like the way it looks, would like to hear some real world speeds and how well it tunes. I've had some issues tuning the AVS cam system in the past so I'm curious.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Quick thoughts is its a winner. I love it. I usually shoot60 but this at 70 is very manageable. Strangle at28 is great. Bow is Stable, dead and quiet. New grip is nice and slim


----------



## frankie_rizzo

MELLY-MEL said:


> Quick thoughts is its a winner. I love it. I usually shoot60 but this at 70 is very manageable. Strangle at28 is great. Bow is Stable, dead and quiet. New grip is nice and slim


How does the new camo look in person? Still hesitant on getting the new camo or getting a tactical version


----------



## Buckfevr

Great looking bow.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Camp looks nice. It's not for me but it's cool. I'd go stone


----------



## seiowabow

MELLY-MEL said:


> Quick thoughts is its a winner. I love it. I usually shoot60 but this at 70 is very manageable. Strangle at28 is great. Bow is Stable, dead and quiet. New grip is nice and slim


Did the DL seem long?


----------



## Malcolm

Just got the one box with a 6 in it?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Do seems typical Mathews 3/8- 1/2 long


----------



## dirtmover

Mr.Wiggles said:


> None of these bows will interest me in the least,I'll be spending my bow money on a new elite.I shot mathews bows for nearly 20 years and loved almost every offering they came out with except the odd one or two.when they left their solocam customers out of the new bow equations decided it was time for a switch.if I wanted a two cam bow I would have bought one,for hunting I like a solocam and still shoot the z7 extreme,why mathews lost touch with what made them famous is questionable,I even wonder if matt has a hand in it anymore ? Come back with the solocam side love to see what they could make.the funny thing is the new no cam is slower than solocam matt built 10 years back,and at little to no advance in smoothness..


I really couldn't believe when I seen the updated mathews site this morning no new solocam. Mathews was a unique bow company that stuck too there roots now it's like a popularity contest. Just build us a solid solocam hunting bow they would sale like hot cakes!!


----------



## Mathias

MELLY-MEL said:


> Quick thoughts is its a winner. I love it. I usually shoot60 but this at 70 is very manageable. Strangle at28 is great. Bow is Stable, dead and quiet. New grip is nice and slim


Nice man, thanks for your thoughts! It's a looker for sure!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Shot the new htr. Very nice. But I'll take a halon 6 please.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

More pics for u guys


----------



## xhammer23

dirtmover said:


> I really couldn't believe when I seen the updated mathews site this morning no new solocam. Mathews was a unique bow company that stuck too there roots now it's like a popularity contest. Just build us a solid solocam hunting bow they would sale like hot cakes!!


Xpedition has you covered with the Xception. I bet it will be as good or better than any single Cam Matured ever made.


----------



## XForce Girl

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> No new target bow?


Its coming soon


----------



## MELLY-MEL

I measured the limbs, they are a sixteenth shy of 3" wide. Very stable feel to the bow. The new htr was 2 -3/8" wide for comparison.


----------



## RossRagan

jorkep said:


> then why label it as IBO rating?


You know...that is a good point...IBO is a standard rating that is defined as 70#, 30" DL, 350 gr. arrow. If they are only providing a 29" DL, is the 326 a calculated IBO so it actually is slower than the HTR (i.e.; "the calculated IBO is 326 fps" which means actual speed at 350 gr., 29", 70# is 316?). Now I'm curious.


----------



## mez

RossRagan said:


> You know...that is a good point...IBO is a standard rating that is defined as 70#, 30" DL, 350 gr. arrow. If they are only providing a 29" DL, is the 326 a calculated IBO so it actually is slower than the HTR (i.e.; "the calculated IBO is 326 fps" which means actual speed at 350 gr., 29", 70# is 316?). Now I'm curious.


That is not the IBO standard. IBO doesn't really have a standard, ATA does. 

IBO: 80lbs +/- 2lbs, no draw length specification, 5 grains per pound arrow weight. 

ATA: 70lbs +/- .2lbs, 30 inch draw + 1/4 inch, 5 grains per pound arrow weight.


----------



## joffutt1

RossRagan said:


> You know...that is a good point...IBO is a standard rating that is defined as 70#, 30" DL, 350 gr. arrow. If they are only providing a 29" DL, is the 326 a calculated IBO so it actually is slower than the HTR (i.e.; "the calculated IBO is 326 fps" which means actual speed at 350 gr., 29", 70# is 316?). Now I'm curious.


They offer DL's over 29.5 on all except the 5in BH Halon.


----------



## RossRagan

I just checked out MSRP and am surprised to see the HTR retained the $1099 MSRP, same as the Halons, while the HTX is coming in at $999. Mathews must figure there is still a substantial market for the HTR yet, even after the new bow introductions; probably because of 32″ ATA.


----------



## RossRagan

mez said:


> That is not the IBO standard. IBO doesn't really have a standard, ATA does.
> 
> IBO: 80lbs +/- 2lbs, no draw length specification, 5 grains per pound arrow weight.
> 
> ATA: 70lbs +/- .2lbs, 30 inch draw + 1/4 inch, 5 grains per pound arrow weight.


You are correct, of course...


----------



## PT1911

RossRagan said:


> I just checked out MSRP and am surprised to see the HTR retained the $1099 MSRP, same as the Halons, while the HTX is coming in at $999. Mathews must figure there is still a substantial market for the HTR yet, even after the new bow introductions; probably because of 32″ ATA.


I would assume it's because the HTR riser is more expensive to make than the new style riser?


----------



## RossRagan

joffutt1 said:


> They offer DL's over 29.5 on all except the 5in BH Halon.


Below was copied from the HTX spec on Mathews website:

Brace Height 6 1/8"
Draw Weight 40, 50, 60 & 70 lbs
Bow Weight 3.99 lbs
Let-off 65%, 75%, 85%
Draw Lengths 23-29"


----------



## Ryjax

dirtmover said:


> I really couldn't believe when I seen the updated mathews site this morning no new solocam. Mathews was a unique bow company that stuck too there roots now it's like a popularity contest. Just build us a solid solocam hunting bow they would sale like hot cakes!!


I wouldn't be surprised if you see one released at the ATA. I know Mathews has poured a lot of R&D into the NoCam line and now the Halon, but I also know there is no way Matt McPherson is showing up to his first ATA in years without something new... I know a target bow with be released there but a solocam wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## vclewis

I was just shooting it with Melly-Mel, have to say it's a winner for me, will have a Halon 6 in my hands very soon


----------



## texaskid95

Did it dump into the valley or just roll? Couldn't tell from any of the videos I have watched.


----------



## RossRagan

MELLY-MEL said:


> Shot the new htr. Very nice. But I'll take a halon 6 please.


Did you mean HTR or HTX?


----------



## CAB007

For the ones that have shot it and chill r how was draw cycle and hold compared? Melly Mel how would you compare it to your fusion 6?


----------



## Doebuster

Come on how's the draw cycle ? Is it dead, dead , at the shot like the htr ?


----------



## MaddSkillz

Whoa! That Halon 6 looks perfect for me.


----------



## Ybuck

do they balance out well in hand, or top heavy?


----------



## ericbhall1984

Just shot the halo 6. I will say that I wasn't really interested in the new offerings as they are shorter than what I want right now. I decided I might as well shoot it, as I was there and the bow was literally hanging up right next to me and set up in my specs. I'll start with the appearance. It was a sharp looking bow in person and looks longer than 30 Ata with the long riser and huge cams. The new lost camo is nice. I wouldn't say that I like it any better than the original lost camo, it's very similar only it has a little but of green in it, and the original does not. It's fine. The bow was set at 29/65, and I shoot 29 draw usually between 60 & 70 lbs. The draw cycle was really smooth imo, with a smooth roll over into the valley. I was shooting a chill x along with other bows and the halo 6 was smoother than the chill x in my opinion (both are smooth), but the roll into the valley was smoother on the halo. The bow was bare exchept for a whisker biscuit and d loop but from what I could tell it was balanced very well and held on target well. At the shot the halo was the most dead in hand, and quietest bow I shot today. It felt extremely good on the shot. I would say that it felt longer than most 30 Ata bows I have shot for sure, but not as long as the defiant 34, decree HD, or chill x, which are more along the lines of what I'm after right now. Overall it's a solid shooter and I'm sure they will sell a ton of them. I was told by my dealer that there will be a longer target bow coming, he wasn't sure if it would be more of a 3d bow or a tournament bow.


----------



## waipiopastor

MaddSkillz said:


> Whoa! That Halon 6 looks perfect for me.


Me too!


----------



## frankie_rizzo

I like the looks of the new bows. Dealer told me won't be til after christmas to get one if i order now. That seems kinda long but we'll see. Still undecided on what color i want


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows

Hoyt said mid march for the carbons, so thats not too bad.


----------



## seiowabow

I just shot the 6. I ordered one in lost xd. Great bow. I love the new grip and the draw cycle is much smoother than the impulse 31, imo. Very quiet too. It did run the typical 3/8" long. I was told early January.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

seiowabow said:


> I just shot the 6. I ordered one in lost xd. Great bow. I love the new grip and the draw cycle is much smoother than the impulse 31, imo. Very quiet too. It did run the typical 3/8" long. I was told early January.


I agree brother


----------



## chilly2031

Both are awesome bows but for the extra weight of the Halon I was expecting it to be more than the 2 to 3 fps faster than the htx. Think I'll be getting my second no cam.


----------



## ovation1

Can somebody post a pic of a chill x standing beside a halon, I'm curious on the difference in length between the 2


----------



## khicks0906

chilly2031--Why would you get another No Cam? Is the new No Cam better than the old?


----------



## Creed man

Heading to my dealer mon to shoot them both.I'm leaning twords the halon 7.but part of me wants to hold off on ordering till the Ata show to see if they come out with a new solo cam.what do think?any of you having the same delema?


----------



## Bwhntr247

MELLY-MEL said:


> Here at shop waiting for it to be set up to shoot.


Mel is that Kenco?


----------



## Coldfire

Creed man said:


> Heading to my dealer mon to shoot them both.I'm leaning twords the halon 7.but part of me wants to hold off on ordering till the Ata show to see if they come out with a new solo cam.what do think?any of you having the same delema?


I'm in the same boat. I'm not doing anything until after the ATA show.


----------



## BeastofEast

the new camo is impressive im liking it alot. time to go and shoot the htx and halon 5


----------



## J-Keffer

28" 72lbs with a biscuit and 380 grain arrow it shot 314


----------



## J-Keffer

That's the 6


----------



## frankie_rizzo

How do u guys like the new lost camo compared to the previous version. Kinda torn on what to go with. The stone tac is a nice option to


----------



## newoutdoorsman

That's good speed! I would be shooting 27 1/2 inch draw and between 60 and 70lbs. Probably get around 300 or a little more depending on the arrow. What do y'all think when choosing between HTR, HTX, Halon 6, or Hallon 7?


----------



## btvabowhunter

newoutdoorsman said:


> That's good speed! I would be shooting 27 1/2 inch draw and between 60 and 70lbs. Probably get around 300 or a little more depending on the arrow. What do y'all think when choosing between HTR, HTX, Halon 6, or Hallon 7?


My bow is 8 years old and I plan on buying a new one this year.. I think I have it narrowed down to the HTX and the Halon 6.....
(I have a 26" draw)


----------



## J-Keffer

I'm ordering the Halon 6.


----------



## Ryjax

J-Keffer said:


> 28" 72lbs with a biscuit and 380 grain arrow it shot 314


Those are really good speeds! Was that 75% mods or 85%? 
My Halon 6 was ordered during the pre order, so I'm hoping to have it by mid December.


----------



## twindham

Anyone have any videos of shooting the new bows up yet??


----------



## J-Keffer

I didn't even think to check.


----------



## doecollector

twindham said:


> Anyone have any videos of shooting the new bows up yet??


There are a few uploaded on YouTube


----------



## newoutdoorsman

twindham said:


> Anyone have any videos of shooting the new bows up yet??


I saw a couple on YouTube


----------



## twindham

I'll look again. Hadn't been able to find anything all day.


----------



## doecollector

This Halon 6 looks SMOOTH, SMOOTH AND SMOOTH!!!!!


----------



## bonecollector47

Just ordered mine


----------



## makemine10mm

Put my order in for a halon 6 in stone tactical with 75% mods and white dampers. I've always been a Hoyt guy but I just fell in love with it once I shot it. Really just a super smooth draw and the way it pulls into the wall is just fantastic, much better than the htx and damn the halon is so quiet.


----------



## Obie458

When will Mathews update or replace the Jewel?


----------



## Khunter

chilly2031 said:


> Both are awesome bows but for the extra weight of the Halon I was expecting it to be more than the 2 to 3 fps faster than the htx. Think I'll be getting my second no cam.


The Halon was only 2-3fps faster than the HTX? What weight arrow, draw weight, draw length and speeds were you getting?


----------



## makemine10mm

Khunter said:


> The Halon was only 2-3fps faster than the HTX? What weight arrow, draw weight, draw length and speeds were you getting?


Something must have been outta whack with the halon. At my local shop the fps difference was 14-15 fps


----------



## Ryjax

chilly2031 said:


> Both are awesome bows but for the extra weight of the Halon I was expecting it to be more than the 2 to 3 fps faster than the htx. Think I'll be getting my second no cam.


Wow either that Halon is way under IBO or the HTX is a lot faster than I was thinking


----------



## omarcher

I got 318fps through my chrono at 28"/71LBS. w/ 85% mods using a 352 grain arrow and a whisker biscuit. The string had a 5.8 grain d loop on it and two monkey tails. I got 300fps with the HTX at 28"/ 68LBS. w/85% mods using a 352 grain arrow and a whisker biscuit. The string only had a 5.8 grain d loop on it.


----------



## ridgehunter70

bowhuntermark said:


> I was actually going to try one this year but a whole release of 30" bows doesn't work when your draw is 30", but as always I'm sure they will sell a ton of them
> .


Lee lakosky makes it work for him.


----------



## Khunter

omarcher said:


> I got 318fps through my chrono at 28"/71LBS. w/ 85% mods using a 352 grain arrow and a whisker biscuit. The string had a 5.8 grain d loop on it and two monkey tails. I got 300fps with the HTX at 28"/ 68LBS. w/85% mods using a 352 grain arrow and a whisker biscuit. The string only had a 5.8 grain d loop on it.


Okay, that sounds more like what I would expect.
Anyone shot one through paper, are they pretty straight forward to tune?


----------



## Ryjax

omarcher said:


> I got 318fps through my chrono at 28"/71LBS. w/ 85% mods using a 352 grain arrow and a whisker biscuit. The string had a 5.8 grain d loop on it and two monkey tails. I got 300fps with the HTX at 28"/ 68LBS. w/85% mods using a 352 grain arrow and a whisker biscuit. The string only had a 5.8 grain d loop on it.


Ok that's more of what I was expecting


----------



## mongopino915

Just have a hard time not seeing a femur bone for the riser. It may just be me.


----------



## MR 28

Shot the Halon 6 tonight. It was 1" longer than I usually shoot. Still, I was surprised how much it felt like a longer BH bow than other 6" I've shot. I also liked the valley more so than my HTR.

It seemed smoother although the HTR is one of the most accurate bows I've ever shot.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Ok Halon 6 people: What do you like about that bow over the Chill-R? I like to 7 and the 5 is a performance boost, but... The six almost seems like a side step / step backwards. (Besides of course being a touch shorter ata.)

Think it might be more forgiving to shoot?


----------



## enkriss

Man I can't get over the size of the cams on the halon....wow...


----------



## BrokenLimbs

enkriss said:


> Man I can't get over the size of the cams on the halon....wow...


How much larger are they then the Chill-R cams?


----------



## Roamingeast

Whats the noise like? Speed is good but i like a quiet bow


----------



## SCFox

Roamingeast said:


> Whats the noise like? Speed is good but i like a quiet bow


It's as quiet as the HTR/HTX. 

SCFox


----------



## Fireman 09

BrokenLimbs said:


> How much larger are they then the Chill-R cams?


Not much, if any... measured side by side.
I think they look bigger on the shorter bow.


----------



## Fireman 09

SCFox said:


> It's as quiet as the HTR/HTX.
> 
> SCFox


I agree


----------



## Fireman 09

bonecollector47 said:


> Just ordered mine


nice choice. :beer:


----------



## Seadonist

As quiet as the HTR?? Damn, that's impressive. I wonder if it is as accurate, repeatable and as forgiving as the HTR. Any thoughts, SCFox? 
As much as I want to like the Halon 5, it's going to have to perform as good as my HTR to get my wallet out.


----------



## bonecollector47

Before ordering mine I watched someone else shoot the 6 and it was a damn quiet bow! Just have to wait for it to come in probably January then dump a bunch more money into it. Setting this one up to keep for awhile


----------



## ArcheryPlus

Khunter said:


> Okay, that sounds more like what I would expect.
> Anyone shot one through paper, are they pretty straight forward to tune?


I shot both through paper and were level nock travel and easy as HTR to paper tune. Speeds with 28"/70# on both with 350 gr arrow was Halon 6=317 : HTX=302


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Fireman 09 said:


> Not much, if any... measured side by side.
> I think they look bigger on the shorter bow.


These are BIG cams...


----------



## ericbhall1984

I am


----------



## wileycat

the halon is looking real good to me, i always been a hoyt man but i want to shoot that 6 bad!!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Everyone is so intrigued with the Halon 6. Seriously wondering what this bow actually has over the Chill-R.

Would be helpful to have a side-by side shooting evaluation (and speed comparison) between the Chill-R and the Halon 6. (Both setup the same @ ~#70 lbs. with the 85% mods.)
That would be very informative to see how these two bows stack up against one another......

(If I wasn't a leftie, I'd be doing it ASAP. But LH bows are few between show up later than the "normal ones" lol.)


----------



## Ryjax

BrokenLimbs said:


> Everyone is so intrigued with the Halon 6. Seriously wondering what this bow actually has over the Chill-R.
> 
> Would be helpful to have a side-by side shooting evaluation (and speed comparison) between the Chill-R and the Halon 6. (Both setup the same @ ~#70 lbs. with the 85% mods.)
> That would be very informative to see how these two bows stack up against one another......
> 
> (If I wasn't a leftie, I'd be doing it ASAP. But LH bows are few between show up later than the "normal ones" lol.)


I would love to see this as well, but I can say the technology is better. I say this because it seems very similar to the wake... Overall this is why I would take a Halon 6 over a Chill R:

The limbs are better... My chill r had to have the limbs replaced twice for issues
The cam design is better... Those huge cams are smooth and provide a better nock travel 
The cross centric design is great.. It provides the smooth shooting of binary cams without all the lean of normal binary systems 
The riser is longer for a more stable platform
The more parallel limbs make the bow deader on the shot and quieter from my experience.
The weight will make it super stable, dead and quiet

As far as speed and actual feel I won't know for a couple days, but based on the wake (which I owned 2 of and spent a ton of time shooting) these are the items that stood out to me.


----------



## PFD42

BrokenLimbs said:


> Everyone is so intrigued with the Halon 6. Seriously wondering what this bow actually has over the Chill-R.
> 
> Would be helpful to have a side-by side shooting evaluation (and speed comparison) between the Chill-R and the Halon 6. (Both setup the same @ ~#70 lbs. with the 85% mods.)
> That would be very informative to see how these two bows stack up against one another......
> 
> (If I wasn't a leftie, I'd be doing it ASAP. But LH bows are few between show up later than the "normal ones" lol.)


I posted this last night under the Mathews specific forum, but Chillr vs H6. Both @ 60/29 85% shooting a 368gr Vap 400
Chillr 288fps
H6 299fps
Both with Dloop and peep. The chill r is my personal bow, in time and tuned.


----------



## PFD42

Also, the H6 is more stable and a pleasure to shoot .


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Let me see- A 30" ATA bow with a 5" brace that IBOs at 353? Wow that just sounds completely and totaly irrelevant! LMAO! But wait, wait it gets better this little 30" bundle of joy comes in at a whopping 4.6 pounds! HOLY $HIZZZZZ! That is awesome!


----------



## Mathias

:thumbs_up Mathews you and Hoyt have '16's best line up's to date!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

PFD42 said:


> Also, the H6 is more stable and a pleasure to shoot .


I'll check that out. Thank you.
Two questions relative to your statement about the H6 being more stable:

1.) Are you implying it's more forgiving to shoot regarding torque due to strange shooting angles? (Or just more stable"pin-wise" at full draw.)
2.) If I'm looking for more forgiveness than I get from the Chill-R, would you recommend the H7 as the right choice?

Note: I'm not concerned about speed here. The Halon already appears to be more efficient than the Chill-R with the new cams designed for the Rock mods... (And the Chill-R is plenty fast for me. I really like the bow.) So if I do upgrade, I want to be a worthwhile jump in terms of forgiveness. FWIW, I hunt from a saddle/web which I think introduces shooting angles that can be tricky, not to mention torquing the bow unintentionally. ~ Always looking for an edge.


----------



## rageinthesage

Mathias said:


> :thumbs_up Mathews you and Hoyt have '16's best line up's to date!


After looking at all bow manufacture's lineups, I think they are all pretty darn exceptional.


----------



## PFD42

Stable as implied torque by drawing and holding the bow. The Chillr and Helim are two of my all time favorite bows, but when you draw either one there is an insane amount of torque to the bow. The H6 with its extra fat riser and short limbs has less torus on draw and hold. Add this all up and it's more stable which makes more accurate platform. 

I thought I had elkman and all his Hoyt kook aid anti Mathews blocked, guess I'll have to refresh that option. Dude get a life, we could bash a Hoyt nine ways to Sunday but then we would be as bad as you.


----------



## Hammer 1

Mathias said:


> :thumbs_up Mathews you and Hoyt have '16's best line up's to date!


I shot the Halon 6 this morning and all I can say is wow. Great bow and it makes my Elite feel like it has a bad draw cycle!! I shot the Elite Impulse 31 next to it and there was just no contest. My E35 is going to my buddy and can't wait for my new Halon!!! This is coming from someone that has not liked Mathews very much for the last 10 or so years.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Hammer 1 said:


> I shot the Halon 6 this morning and all I can say is wow. Great bow and it makes my Elite feel like it has a bad draw cycle!! I shot the Elite Impulse 31 next to it and there was just no contest. My E35 is going to my buddy and can't wait for my new Halon!!! This is coming from someone that has not liked Mathews very much for the last 10 or so years.


I just read (here on a/t) someone else state that exact same thing about the new Elite bows. At least I think it was someone else. (He loved the draw cycle of the older Elite's but thought they were headed in the wrong direction. According to him, the draw cycle on the Halon was significantly better and "softer" than his most recent Elite!) I was really surprised to hear that since Elite seemed to always market the "easy draw bow." I drew one once @ 60 lbs. (the day I bought my Chill-R in 2014) and thought something was wrong with the bow because it drew back so easily. I'm sure it was the combination of the "classic Elite draw cycle" and it having been a #60 lbs. bow. ~ I've always owned #70 (and 80# years ago) bows.

All I know is my #70 lb. Chill-R (with the 85% let-off Rock-Mods) is one of the smoothest drawing bow I have ever drawn. The Solocam z7 I had (which couldn't shoot well) also felt very similar. Prior to switching to the Rock-Mods, the z7 was the smoothest (and most linear) drawing bow I had ever experienced. (Now with the 85% mods, the Chill-R seems about as smooth and linear as the z7 did.)


----------



## Ryjax

PFD42 said:


> I thought I had elkman and all his Hoyt kook aid anti Mathews blocked, guess I'll have to refresh that option. Dude get a life, we could bash a Hoyt nine ways to Sunday but then we would be as bad as you.


Couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## Ybuck

THE ELKMAN said:


> Let me see- A 30" ATA bow with a 5" brace that IBOs at 353? Wow that just sounds completely and totaly irrelevant! LMAO! But wait, wait it gets better this little 30" bundle of joy comes in at a whopping 4.6 pounds! HOLY $HIZZZZZ! That is awesome!


should be a great shooter, look'n forward to trying one out.:thumbs_up


----------



## Lcavok99

BrokenLimbs said:


> Everyone is so intrigued with the Halon 6. Seriously wondering what this bow actually has over the Chill-R.
> 
> Would be helpful to have a side-by side shooting evaluation (and speed comparison) between the Chill-R and the Halon 6. (Both setup the same @ ~#70 lbs. with the 85% mods.)
> That would be very informative to see how these two bows stack up against one another......
> 
> (If I wasn't a leftie, I'd be doing it ASAP. But LH bows are few between show up later than the "normal ones" lol.)


You keep asking questions about it and how it compares to the chillr. Shoot the darn thing already man.


----------



## Mr. October

THE ELKMAN said:


> Let me see- A 30" ATA bow with a 5" brace that IBOs at 353? Wow that just sounds completely and totaly irrelevant! LMAO! But wait, wait it gets better this little 30" bundle of joy comes in at a whopping 4.6 pounds! HOLY $HIZZZZZ! That is awesome!


Thanks for contributing. This was really valuable archery information.


----------



## D90rick

Ryjax is correct on the Halon even about the monster wake, which I have as well. I shot them both side by side yesterday. The H6 will have level nock travel like the no cam helping with accuracy as well. Both have smooth draw cycles, but the Halon felt 'stiffer' to me, meaning if I didn't know they were both set at the same poundage, I would have thought the H6 was set a few pounds more. The H6 cycle seemed overall smoother meaning no harsh ramp up or let off. The wake held more solid as it should since it is longer and a bit heavier. Is that what you found Ryjax? I ordered a H6 and will still keep the wake for shooting out west in the wind.


----------



## Mathias

I wish someone had a H6 and H7 same specs to compare back to back. I like the added BH and the straighter riser of the 7.


----------



## Ryjax

D90rick said:


> Ryjax is correct on the Halon even about the monster wake, which I have as well. I shot them both side by side yesterday. The H6 will have level nock travel like the no cam helping with accuracy as well. Both have smooth draw cycles, but the Halon felt 'stiffer' to me, meaning if I didn't know they were both set at the same poundage, I would have thought the H6 was set a few pounds more. The H6 cycle seemed overall smoother meaning no harsh ramp up or let off. The wake held more solid as it should since it is longer and a bit heavier. Is that what you found Ryjax? I ordered a H6 and will still keep the wake for shooting out west in the wind.


I actually haven't been able to shoot the Halon yet. The info I gave Broken Limbs was an educated guess based on conversations with Mathews and my own experience with the Wake.
I think you will find the wake less stiff because of the ATA length. I have always found shorter bows to be a little stiffer on the draw.
I should be able to shoot it Friday and give a better comparison. Although I already have one on the way. My Halon 6 was ordered in the preorder period. I have a 5 coming as well but I didn't know about it before the leaked pics so it won't be here for a while. I am interested in the 7 as well, but I want to shoot it first to see if I would gain anything over the 6.


----------



## D90rick

Ah yes, the ATA contributing the feel. I can tell you this, when you hang the wake and h6 next to each other, the wake looks like it is a 38" bow. The Halon felt like a 32" ATA bow so these guys dogging it about being a 30" bow should shoot one first. Heck, Mathews prolly could have said it was a 32" and no one would have known


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Next to a Hoyt cam they probably do look large. But as another one posted here it's about the same size as the Chill-R cams. Bigger cams always seem to draw smoother. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Lcavok99 said:


> You keep asking questions about it and how it compares to the chillr. Shoot the darn thing already man.


Great idea genius... BUT I'm a lefty and they're not going to be out for a while. So obviously I have to rely on input from others and weed the real reviews from the BS.

Not trying to be a "wise azz" , but being a lefty present its own issues.

Besides, when all that's available is a 10 yard shooting range at a local dealer... That doesn't provide a lot of insight with regards to a bow's forgiveness.


----------



## Sagittarius

I would want the Halon 5 since I wouldn't want to drop below the speed of my Wake.
If it draws and holds as good as my Wake, it would be a winner to me !


----------



## chilly2031

The Halon 5 is faster than a wake


----------



## RavinHood

I shot the halon quick over with a short over view to follow


----------



## Dbusch7801

The halon 5 is [email protected]% and the wake is [email protected]% plus after reading a lot of the reviews it looks like a lot of the halons are coming in a little under ibo regardless of the 85 mods my wake is only 3-4 fps slower with 85% letoff. I also noticed the 4.6 lb weight is without dampers so by the time you add a couple of harmonic stabilizers it's going to be just shy of 5 lb kind of disappointing to have that stiff and heavy of a riser and not have an 80lb draw option.


----------



## chilly2031

I was just going off this.


----------



## chilly2031

I just shot another dozen arrows through the 6 and the htx and I think I decided the Halon 6 is the one. It draws a lil smoother and just looks insane. Just not sure if I should wait to shoot a Halon 5


----------



## BrokenLimbs

I read one review on the Halon where the guy stated it's top heavy with a backwards roll. He added it's perfect for adding a stabilizer.
Regardless of stability and forgiveness, fully setup with the dampeners etc..... It's going to be one of the heavier 30 in. ATA bows produced in years.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

of course the riser is heavy, it's a super long chunk of aluminum.... the riser is almost 27" long... the riser on the Chill X is only 25.5"... the riser on the Chill SDX is only 23.5"...


----------



## BrokenLimbs

I think I'm going to hold off and stick with my Chill-R and give the Carbon Defiant a try. (because of the weight difference) With dampeners it's 3/4 of a pound heavier than the e Chill-R and about 1+1/4 lb. heavier than the carbon. IMO, for a bare bow, that's quite a bit of added mass.


----------



## ridgehunter70

chilly2031 said:


> The Halon 5 is faster than a wake


Given the difference in ata measurements it isnt


----------



## GMC46514

I shot the Halon 6 last night. Absolutely hated it. The draw cycle is similar to the HTR which I didn't like. It's not smooth at all. In fact, it feels like you're pulling all 70lbs the entire draw until the last bit, and then it drops into a spongy back wall.


----------



## chilly2031

Spongy back wall? It has limb stops. Lol


----------



## JimmyP

I shot both and was really impressed both were smooth. Mathews hit a home run with these two hunting bows, but again I love cool aid. Drink it baby.


----------



## newoutdoorsman

Has anyone shot the Halon 7 yet? I was leaning towards the 7 due to forgiveness. How does the Halon's accuracy compare to the no cam?
I am going to shoot the Halon, HTR, and HTX in the next couple of days!!


----------



## Mr. October

BrokenLimbs said:


> I think I'm going to hold off and stick with my Chill-R and give the Carbon Defiant a try. (because of the weight difference) With dampeners it's 3/4 of a pound heavier than the e Chill-R and about 1+1/4 lb. heavier than the carbon. IMO, for a bare bow, that's quite a bit of added mass.


I wonder if a lefty Carbon anything from Hoyt will ever show up in a shop to shoot? It is also noteworthy that Hoyt doesn't readily supply an MSRP . I can't imagine what the full-carbon bows cost this year. 

I am a lefty too and can typically try out the new models shooting the right handed demo version. The only thing I really don't get the feel for is the grips. This, of course, doesn't work with Hoyt and their TEC risers. I'd like to try an aluminum Defiant 34 but can't imagine I'll find one anywhere until next summer. I'll shoot the new Mathews soon and I'd also like to try the Xpedition Xception but will probably likely stay with my Chill.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Even if this is a fabulous bow... The weight specs. are going to adversely effect sales being a 30 in. bow.


----------



## Mr. October

BrokenLimbs said:


> Even if this is a fabulous bow... The weight specs. are going to adversely effect sales being a 30 in. bow.


I doubt that. It isn't _that_ heavy.


----------



## Ybuck

BrokenLimbs said:


> Even if this is a fabulous bow... The weight specs. are going to adversely effect sales being a 30 in. bow.


should sell alot with them specs, and shootability.


----------



## Whaack

BrokenLimbs said:


> Even if this is a fabulous bow... The weight specs. are going to adversely effect sales being a 30 in. bow.


Doubt it too. AT is not a representative sample of the general archery/bowhunter market. 99.9% of buyers will NEVER look at weight or even notice it. Especially while testing one at a shop.


----------



## TomBee

BrokenLimbs said:


> I read one review on the Halon where the guy stated it's top heavy with a backwards roll. He added it's perfect for adding a stabilizer.
> Regardless of stability and forgiveness, fully setup with the dampeners etc..... It's going to be one of the heavier 30 in. ATA bows produced in years.


When i shot one yesterday it was a bare bow except for the rest but the top definitely kicked back toward me on the shot. I don't know if its because it was 1/2' too long for me but it also felt a little jumpier than i expected.


----------



## GMC46514

chilly2031 said:


> Spongy back wall? It has limb stops. Lol


Check again. It's a cable stop. not a limb. 

and I wouldn't waste my money on a 30" ata 6" bh bow shooting at 330 ish. (chrono'd one yesterday)
I can buy a 32" ata 7" bh bow shooting 340 on a chrono. for less. 

commence the hatred towards me.


----------



## bstring

Whaack said:


> Doubt it too. AT is not a representative sample of the general archery/bowhunter market. 99.9% of buyers will NEVER look at weight or even notice it. Especially while testing one at a shop.


So true. AT seems to bring out girly men who think a 4lb bow is exceptional but a 4.5lb one is too heavy. Must be a stretch for some of them to pour milk out of the jug until at least 1/2'of it is gone.


----------



## jewalker7842

BrokenLimbs said:


> Even if this is a fabulous bow... The weight specs. are going to adversely effect sales being a 30 in. bow.


It isn't THAT heavy. Y'all need to go to the gym lol. How is 4.5lbs heavy? Give me a break lol.



GMC46514 said:


> Check again. It's a cable stop. not a limb.
> 
> and I wouldn't waste my money on a 30" ata 6" bh bow shooting at 330 ish. (chrono'd one yesterday)
> I can buy a 32" ata 7" bh bow shooting 340 on a chrono. for less.
> 
> commence the hatred towards me.



Cam must have been timed incorrectly. Because those cable stops are SOLID when the cams are in time.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

I shoot the HTR , went and shot both the Halon and HTX , I wouldn't sell to buy one of the new ones .


----------



## GMC46514

jewalker7842 said:


> It isn't THAT heavy. Y'all need to go to the gym lol. How is 4.5lbs heavy? Give me a break lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam must have been timed incorrectly. Because those cable stops are SOLID when the cams are in time.


I shoot limb stop bows. I believe it's pretty hard to beat the feel of those.


----------



## GMC46514

Why is no one addressing the fact that you can find cheaper bows with better warranties, with taller BH and longer ATA that shoots as fast or faster than these?


----------



## D90rick

I just have to chuckle when I keep hearing everyone speak of the weight of the Mathews bows... Look at long range rifles and their weight.... Both are built for accuracy, with the Mathews that means use a large riser for rigidity, its weight helps to hold it stable. As Aaron Snyder of Kifaru says, "keep chasing the lightweight rabbit down the hole" or something to that affect. These guys balk about weight and the Mathews kool aid when themselves have drank the "lightweight" kool aid themselves....


----------



## Ybuck

GMC46514 said:


> Why is no one addressing the fact that you can find cheaper bows with better warranties, with taller BH and longer ATA that shoots as fast or faster than these?


good grief.


----------



## Mr. October

GMC46514 said:


> Why is no one addressing the fact that you can find cheaper bows with better warranties, with taller BH and longer ATA that shoots as fast or faster than these?


Dude . . why are you here? If there is something out there you like better go buy it and shoot it and have a nice day. No need to come on here whining or looking for reasons to bash. It is clear you have something or found something you like better. GO FOR IT!


----------



## GMC46514

Mr. October said:


> Dude . . why are you here? If there is something out there you like better go buy it and shoot it and have a nice day. No need to come on here whining or looking for reasons to bash. It is clear you have something or found something you like better. GO FOR IT!


There we go! I'm not bashing. IF stating facts these days is bashing, it's no wonder that the world has gone down the toilet. Now if you come up with any factual reason for me to BUY this bow, let me know. I'm just sharing the facts of why people SHOULDN'T buy this bow.


----------



## rossi9s

:dog1::dog1:


----------



## mm1615

GMC46514 said:


> There we go! I'm not bashing. IF stating facts these days is bashing, it's no wonder that the world has gone down the toilet. Now if you come up with any factual reason for me to BUY this bow, let me know. I'm just sharing the facts of why people SHOULDN'T buy this bow.


Why in the heck do you care who buys what? It's like trying to convince me to buy a Chevy over a Ford. Dude!


----------



## Mr. October

GMC46514 said:


> There we go! I'm not bashing. IF stating facts these days is bashing, it's no wonder that the world has gone down the toilet. Now if you come up with any factual reason for me to BUY this bow, let me know. I'm just sharing the facts of why people SHOULDN'T buy this bow.


Why DO YOU care what bow other people buy? You aren't sharing facts at all . . . just blasting out your opinion on warranties and your opinion on what makes one bow "better" or more worth buying than another. So pick YOUR bow based on what YOU like and quit worrying about what other people like or don't like or what they do or don't want to buy.


----------



## GMC46514

Mr. October said:


> Why DO YOU care what bow other people buy? You aren't sharing facts at all . . . just blasting out your opinion on warranties and your opinion on what makes one bow "better" or more worth buying than another. So pick YOUR bow based on what YOU like and quit worrying about what other people like or don't like or what they do or don't want to buy.


Wait, so a bow that exists in a 2" taller BH and 2" taller ATA at/above the same speeds as this WOULD NOT be a better choice? explain to me how more forgiveness with the same speeds or better is not a better option for target or hunting? it results in more accuracy, less chances of wounding animals and actually recovering them. 

This is coming from a person who shoots about 1000 arrows out of an MR5 per month. Most people can't handle short ata and or short bh bows. they won't put the time in to be consistent.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Well it's definitely not light, and people bashed Bowtech along with all the other brands when they had 4.2 pound short ATA bows. And that 4.5+ pounds plus the dampeners with a 30 inch ATA I have to agree to disagree. Because adding those back puts it at just a tad under 5 pounds!


----------



## kennedy3627

bstring said:


> So true. AT seems to bring out girly men who think a 4lb bow is exceptional but a 4.5lb one is too heavy. Must be a stretch for some of them to pour milk out of the jug until at least 1/2'of it is gone.


^^^ love this
I will be shooting the halon soon. Can't imagine the extra 4-6 ounces will be that noticeable.


----------



## Ybuck

GMC46514 said:


> Wait, so a bow that exists in a 2" taller BH and 2" taller ATA at/above the same speeds as this WOULD NOT be a better choice? explain to me how more forgiveness with the same speeds or better is not a better option for target or hunting? it results in more accuracy, less chances of wounding animals and actually recovering them.
> 
> This is coming from a person who shoots about 1000 arrows out of an MR5 per month. Most people can't handle short ata and or short bh bows. they won't put the time in to be consistent.


cool beans, whatcha got cooking?


----------



## cschwanz

GMC46514 said:


> Why is no one addressing the fact that you can find cheaper bows with better warranties, with taller BH and longer ATA that shoots as fast or faster than these?


Because this thread isnt about those other bows. If you want to talk about them, go there.


----------



## Ryjax

GMC46514 said:


> There we go! I'm not bashing. IF stating facts these days is bashing, it's no wonder that the world has gone down the toilet. Now if you come up with any factual reason for me to BUY this bow, let me know. I'm just sharing the facts of why people SHOULDN'T buy this bow.


This statement just shows you came here to stir the pot... Well done... By the way, I've seen your other posts about the bow since the pics were leaked. You have been bashing them since then, and you don't strike me as the type of person that would admit your preconceived notions were wrong... Furthermore, you calling the back wall spongy and saying the bow ibo'd at 330 makes me wonder if you actually shot it...because no way this bow is 10 fps under IBO... It's not an obsession.. As for the wall on rock mods... I shoot a limb stop bow as well and in no way is the wall spongy on this bow


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Not a girly man just not interested in carrying 7+ pounds of bow fully set up into the brush. If it shoots well without a stabilizer for me and/or the harmonics removed.... Then maybe. But since I don't get a ride a mile+ into the woods and climb a pre-existing stand... I have to bring everything with me. And yes it all adds up!

Long before this bow arrived I decided that I didn't want long ATA bows and I didn't want heavy bows in the field. I established ~4 pounds & 32-33 ATA as my thresholds for a bare hunting bow. (Seemed like a reasonable set of criteria 5 years ago and I'm not getting any taller or younger. Just saying!) 

FWIW: By no means am I bashing this bow because I haven't shot it.


----------



## Mathias

GMC46514 said:


> There we go! I'm not bashing. IF stating facts these days is bashing, it's no wonder that the world has gone down the toilet. Now if you come up with any factual reason for me to BUY this bow, let me know. I'm just sharing the facts of why people SHOULDN'T buy this bow.


You're a blight on this thread, move along….


----------



## goodoleboy11

This GMC guy is cracking me up. Learn how to tune a bow #1, that will fix a "spongy wall" and get you hitting IBO. #2 Mathews has one of the best warranties in the business. I had a small knick in my riser that probably happened during shipping and they replaced the whole riser. Any other company I know of would have said its finish, they don't warranty scratches. 

If you don't like Mathews get the heck out of all the halon threads, my God. I haven't seen anything you have said that is even remotely helpful or true. Where did the halon touch you? Can you point on the doll for me?


----------



## bstring

BrokenLimbs said:


> Not a girly man just not interested in carrying 7+ pounds of bow fully set up into the brush. If it shoots well without a stabilizer for me and/or the harmonics removed.... Then maybe. But since I don't get a ride a mile+ into the woods and climb a pre-existing stand... I have to bring everything with me. And yes it all adds up!
> 
> Long before this bow arrived I decided that I didn't want long ATA bows and I didn't want heavy bows in the field. I established ~4 pounds & 32-33 ATA as my thresholds for a bare hunting bow. (Seemed like a reasonable set of criteria 5 years ago and I'm not getting any taller or younger. Just saying!)
> 
> FWIW: By no means am I bashing this bow because I haven't shot it.


Then don't carry a bottle of water in the woods with you. That's basically what you're complaining about. 8oz. OR don't eat that ice cream after supper and move around more. Take that 8oz off yourself and you won't have to carry it around. 
Basically if that's all you can complain about is 8oz and the distance from the tip of your index finger to the second knuckle then you need you're doing nothing but splitting hairs just to have something to complain about. 
And as far and gmc guy. He's just pissed because he woke up this morning. If someone gave him a check for 1,000,000 dollars he'd gripe about the color of the paper.


----------



## D90rick

This thread was intended to showcase the new Mathews, not why someone should buy it or to ask ones opinion on it. But as they say, opinions are just like a__holes, everyone's got one...


----------



## LeftemLeakin

The harmonic dampers rubber and all weigh 1.47oz. It has a stabilizer lite in the bottom and a small aluminum damper in the top.


----------



## straightedge123

jewalker7842 said:


> It isn't THAT heavy. Y'all need to go to the gym lol. How is 4.5lbs heavy? Give me a break lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam must have been timed incorrectly. Because those cable stops are SOLID when the cams are in time.


Exactly. I realize limb stops are somewhat more solid, but to absolutely need either for shooting points to someone dangerously close to having a DL that's too long. Now the necessity of having them so that the bow cannot be overdrawn and lock up is understood. But in terms of the possibility that limbstops can mess a limb up if the unthinkable happens, give me a cable stop any day......


----------



## BrokenLimbs

@bstring:
Those who want a heavier bow that's fine... I want a lighter bare bow. End of story. So I will hold on to my chiller. 

As for the harmonic dampeners: They have several different weights. Plus I have a few more ounces on the string stop. (Not to mention a b stinger stabilizer because I like a neutral balanced bow in a tree stand.)


----------



## Mr. October

I stopped and shot the Halon 6 tonight. I'm a lefty but could try it out well enough. 

Wow. Great bow. Definitely a bit weighty but what a solid, fun, easy bow to shoot. Set at 64 lbs it was a much smoother easier draw than my chill. No movement or feeling at the shot even shooting wrong-handed.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Whaack said:


> Doubt it too. AT is not a representative sample of the general archery/bowhunter market. 99.9% of buyers will NEVER look at weight or even notice it. Especially while testing one at a shop.


Never thought about it that way!

Wonder if you could put those cams on a Chill-R and get it to shoot well. (Just a long shot I know.)
I'm on my 3'rd set because of the floating yoke bearing seals leaking & separating but I really like the bow.


----------



## Boubou

Now, if you find the Halon too heavy, that's fine, if you carry your house on your back for 50 miles to go backcountry hunting, that's fine, I get it.
On the other hand, how many of us can claim they do not carry around an extra 1/2 pound around their waist all day for no reason?


----------



## Mr. October

Boubou said:


> Now, if you find the Halon too heavy, that's fine, if you carry your house on your back for 50 miles to go backcountry hunting, that's fine, I get it.
> On the other hand, how many of us can claim they do not carry around an extra 1/2 pound around their waist all day for no reason?


I have this argument with my fellow cyclists all the time. They'll spent $90.00 to get a carbon fiber water bottle cage because it is 3 grams lighter than plastic . . . and then they buy the XL sized jersey. Go figure.


----------



## Onpoint85

I think I'm going to buy the htr ans wait for the halon X to come out

You know they gotta bring a halon x out


----------



## sean1

I'd like to shoot one to see even though not really my specs. Shop near me said they were $1099. Is that more like msrp?


----------



## Ryjax

Onpoint85 said:


> I think I'm going to buy the htr ans wait for the halon X to come out
> 
> You know they gotta bring a halon x out


They are releasing a target bow too but I don't know if it will be 35"ATA or 38+


----------



## Jaliv92

Ryjax said:


> They are releasing a target bow too but I don't know if it will be 35"ATA or 38+


36ata oh please let it be 36


----------



## ridgehunter70

GMC46514 said:


> Why is no one addressing the fact that you can find cheaper bows with better warranties, with taller BH and longer ATA that shoots as fast or faster than these?


Because in 6mths your bows that you speak of will have a lot less resale value than the mathews


----------



## Onpoint85

Ryjax said:


> They are releasing a target bow too but I don't know if it will be 35"ATA or 38+


As long as it's 37 or less I'll but it.


----------



## Onpoint85

35 would be perfect for me


----------



## ridgehunter70

My god people.
Last year it was how slow the no cam was. Now it's how heavy the halon is. Fact is, there will always be that one person. Don't let the haters get to yall.


----------



## Ryjax

Onpoint85 said:


> 35 would be perfect for me


I'm not sure if it will be 35" since the wake is... Maybe they will release one that is 35" with a 7" brace to replace the chill x. 
I really don't know anything about it other than its coming.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

sean1 said:


> I'd like to shoot one to see even though not really my specs. Shop near me said they were $1099. Is that more like msrp?


Yes,that's close to MSRP...The Halon 6 is going in the $800s at the shop I stopped at today...


----------



## sean1

Bryan Thacker said:


> Yes,that's close to MSRP...The Halon 6 is going in the $800s at the shop I stopped at today...


I figured he was a little high. Thanks.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

ridgehunter70 said:


> Because in 6mths your bows that you speak of will have a lot less resale value than the mathews


I've never bought a bow that was worth a darn thing a year later lol.


----------



## Khunter

The Halon is $1000 here.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

ridgehunter70 said:


> My god people.
> Last year it was how slow the no cam was. Now it's how heavy the halon is. Fact is, there will always be that one person. Don't let the haters get to yall.


Just because you're stating facts and/or opinions.... It does not mean someone is a hater or a basher. And without opinions from all sides all you have is a fan club. I'm not a fan of any brand. I do like my matthew chiller. Irrespective, at 30 inches ATA the Helon is on the heavy side.


----------



## ridgehunter70

BrokenLimbs said:


> Just because you're stating facts and/or opinions.... It does not mean someone is a hater or a basher. And without opinions from all sides all you have is a fan club. I'm not a fan of any brand I do like my matthew chiller period irrespective the 30 inches ATA it is a heavy Bo.


To men, it's not heavy


----------



## ridgehunter70

BrokenLimbs said:


> I've never bought a bow that was worth a darn thing a year later lol.


Might wanna look at the classy at what the htr is still selling g for a year later.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Ridgerunner, were you wearing diapers when I was cutting my teeth on rifles lol?


----------



## BrokenLimbs

In the Northeast a two year old Mathews bow is worth about 200 bucks. (mint condition z7) on trade in. Many of the dealers won't even take bows in trade. That includes all brands.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I went to my local today to take a look at the Halon.. I did not shoot it and am not inclined to buy one but two of the guys who work at the shop and are devoted Hoyt guys both spoke very highly of the Halon... the Lost Camo XD is a great camo pattern as well.


----------



## ridgehunter70

BrokenLimbs said:


> In the Northeast a two year old Mathews bow is worth about 200 bucks. (mint condition z7) on trade in. Many of the dealers won't even take bows in trade. That includes all brands.


So, you're trying to get us folk to believe that a Mathews creed won't bring over $200? I can only hope you don't look as dumb as you sound. Smdh
But, on the other hand, you did say one key word that "might" make it believable. And that's the northeast


----------



## khicks0906

I'm paying $969 for mine.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Surprised the Chill-R is still available/listed a 3'rd year alongside the H6. When do they typically drop the rest of the non current models from their website?


----------



## khicks0906

BrokenLimbs said:


> In the Northeast a two year old Mathews bow is worth about 200 bucks. (mint condition z7) on trade in. Many of the dealers won't even take bows in trade. That includes all brands.


That same dealer will take that $200 Mathews and sell it for $600 used. You never get anything on trade.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Nope, was on shelf asking $300. Kittery Trading Post is one of (if not the) biggest and well-known places around.


----------



## KMiha

ridgehunter70 said:


> Might wanna look at the classy at what the htr is still selling g for a year later.[emoji6]


Just because people have them listed for that much does not mean they're actually selling for that much. Anyone who buys a bow that is a year old for the same price it was when it came out is just ignorant. The ones that are still selling for 1k, probably have accessories on them being sold with the bow. Don't know why anyone would buy used, for the same price new, when they could find one at a shop new, with a warranty.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

kmiha said:


> Just because people have them listed for that much does not mean they're actually selling for that much. .......don't know why anyone would buy used, for the same price new, when they could find one at a shop new, with a warranty.


Bingo!


----------



## ridgehunter70

KMiha said:


> Just because people have them listed for that much does not mean they're actually selling for that much. Anyone who buys a bow that is a year old for the same price it was when it came out is just ignorant. The ones that are still selling for 1k, probably have accessories on them being sold with the bow. Don't know why anyone would buy used, for the same price new, when they could find one at a shop new, with a warranty.


Anyone that can't see the high resale value of mathews must have their head in the sand.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Enough of the fanboy foolishness..... Sometimes the less that is said, the smarter one appears. ;-)

Bows don't hold value. That goes for all brands.


----------



## Dbusch7801

Just as sure as some idiot will trade in their mint z7 for 200 bucks another idiot will buy used for a premium price.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

I'd be careful about who you call an idiot Dbusch7801. Could come back to haunt you some day lol. That's all these things are worth around here used. They're a dime a dozen without a warranty..... 

Statements like yours are a prime example of why so many have left a/t.

Maybe it's time I leave too. Not much to learn with so many arrogant and disrespectful posts throughout....


----------



## Boubou

Don't you hate it when a thread turns into 2 immature guys going at each other.
They should go private, no one cares!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

FWIW: I shoot a Mathews Chill-R. Great bow. But I wouldn't buy a used one for $300 even if it was in "like new" condition. Wouldn't buy a used one period. 

Why? Because I know its going to go through cams. I'm on my 3'rd set in 2 years because the ring yoke outer bearing dust seals keep failing. Bow looks showroom, but I shoot it quite a bit. Without warranty, my bow is doomed. (When 1 out of the 4 seals fail, the fix is to replace both cams.) 

As a courtesy, even if Mathews were to perform the repair on a non warrantied bow.... They're not going to make a habit out of it.


----------



## Mr. October

BrokenLimbs said:


> I've never bought a bow that was worth a darn thing a year later lol.


Really? I've sold a lot of bows and the Mathews always retain their value really well. Certainly they aren't an investment but I've had to practically give away everything else I've ever sold.


----------



## Mr. October

BrokenLimbs said:


> In the Northeast a two year old Mathews bow is worth about 200 bucks. (mint condition z7) on trade in. Many of the dealers won't even take bows in trade. That includes all brands.


Yeah . . you don't want to be doing a trade in. They'll give you nothing. Put used bows up on the classifieds or eBay and you'll get a much better return.


----------



## Mr. October

BrokenLimbs said:


> Surprised the Chill-R is still available/listed a 3'rd year alongside the H6. When do they typically drop the rest of the non current models from their website?


They dropped the Chill X Pro. The Chill-R is still available for the 2016 model year.


----------



## KMiha

ridgehunter70 said:


> Anyone that can't see the high resale value of mathews must have their head in the sand.


I never said they don't have a high resale value. You interpreted my statement incorrectly. All I said was just because people have them listed for $1,000 bare bow, used, doesn't mean people are buying that year old bow for the price it was when it was new. Most I see in the classifieds are listed for anywhere from $750-$850. If they have accessories on them they may be listed for higher, but that's with accessories. $750-$850 is still a good resale value. But to think people are spending 1k on a bare used bow that cost 1k new, without getting a warranty, I find hard to believe. And those people listing them for that much are the ones who put 50 arrows through it and decided they wanted to sell it and think they can get what they paid for it. Nope. They're like cars, as soon as they go out the shop in the consumers hand they're automatically devalued. The ones listing them for that much are the ones with their heads in the sand.


----------



## ridgehunter70

KMiha said:


> I never said they don't have a high resale value. You interpreted my statement incorrectly. All I said was just because people have them listed for $1,000 bare bow, used, doesn't mean people are buying that year old bow for the price it was when it was new. Most I see in the classifieds are listed for anywhere from $750-$850. If they have accessories on them they may be listed for higher, but that's with accessories. $750-$850 is still a good resale value. But to think people are spending 1k on a bare used bow that cost 1k new, without getting a warranty, I find hard to believe. And those people listing them for that much are the ones who put 50 arrows through it and decided they wanted to sell it and think they can get what they paid for it. Nope. They're like cars, as soon as they go out the shop in the consumers hand they're automatically devalued. The ones listing them for that much are the ones with their heads in the sand.


My apologies. I did mistake your post. But I've yet to see someone trying to get a grand out of a used bare bow. Not saying there isn't any guys out there. I've just not saw any. But you are correct about the bare bow going for the 750 to 850 range.


----------



## Mr. October

KMiha said:


> I never said they don't have a high resale value. You interpreted my statement incorrectly. All I said was just because people have them listed for $1,000 bare bow, used, doesn't mean people are buying that year old bow for the price it was when it was new. Most I see in the classifieds are listed for anywhere from $750-$850. If they have accessories on them they may be listed for higher, but that's with accessories. $750-$850 is still a good resale value. But to think people are spending 1k on a bare used bow that cost 1k new, without getting a warranty, I find hard to believe. And those people listing them for that much are the ones who put 50 arrows through it and decided they wanted to sell it and think they can get what they paid for it. Nope. They're like cars, as soon as they go out the shop in the consumers hand they're automatically devalued. The ones listing them for that much are the ones with their heads in the sand.


I actually find bows sell a lot better if you list them bare bow and sell the accessories separately. Most people have their own accessories they like or their own preferences. That said, yes. Some folks are a bit optimistic with pricing. Those bows usually sit out there for a while.


----------



## KMiha

ridgehunter70 said:


> My apologies. I did mistake your post. But I've yet to see someone trying to get a grand out of a used bare bow. Not saying there isn't any guys out there. I've just not saw any. But you are correct about the bare bow going for the 750 to 850 range.


Check your post #940, on page 38. When you stated the HTR's were still selling for a g a year later. You probably meant with accessories, or just misspoke, it happens. No biggie. And no need for apologies. It's the problem with faceless contact in today's society. No facial expressions or tone of voice to interpret.


----------



## KMiha

Mr. October said:


> I actually find bows sell a lot better if you list them bare bow and sell the accessories separately. Most people have their own accessories they like or their own preferences. That said, yes. Some folks are a bit optimistic with pricing. Those bows usually sit out there for a while.


Yup, I agree. Unless the bow has some really nice accessories and the overall package is dirt cheap, most move on or try and get the bow bare.


----------



## SCFox

Seadonist said:


> As quiet as the HTR?? Damn, that's impressive. I wonder if it is as accurate, repeatable and as forgiving as the HTR. Any thoughts, SCFox?
> As much as I want to like the Halon 5, it's going to have to perform as good as my HTR to get my wallet out.


I've been shooting the Halon 6 out to 30yds and it shoots great. Holds well and is very stable. Now, I haven't got the stabs on it like I do with my HTR, so it reacts a little different. With nothing on it, the bottom does kick out a little. Nothing a little back weight won't solve. I've said that the HTR is the most accurate bow I've shot at long range, so it will be a while til I can shoot Halon at the same distance, but it sure holds well. 

It tuned up very quick as well. Now I didn't get carried away with bare shaft or french tuning. Shot it through paper, sighted it in, and broad head tuned. With a 420gr ACC with a Magnus Buzzcut, got same POI with field point at 30yds. This bow is going to be a shooter. 

SCFox


----------



## Seadonist

Thanks, SCFox! I shot the 6 with a rest only, no peep, sight or stabilizers and loved the feel of the bow from the hump through the shot. Very crisp at the shot. I'm used to the buttery smooth draw of my HTR so the draw of the Halon will take some getting used to but I think I'll get there pretty quickly. I had a 6 on order by the time I left my local shop. With my 27.5" draw length, set to 70 lbs and shooting Maxima Hunter 350's, cut to 26.5" and 125 gr heads, I'm hoping to see speeds between 285-295 fps.


----------



## ridgehunter70

KMiha said:


> Check your post #940, on page 38. When you stated the HTR's were still selling for a g a year later. You probably meant with accessories, or just misspoke, it happens. No biggie. And no need for apologies. It's the problem with faceless contact in today's society. No facial expressions or tone of voice to interpret.


I'm on tapa talk but my almost a g is plus or minus a couple hundred. Lol anyway, we do agree and that's rare on archerytalk here lately. Lol


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Shot it again yesterday, i really like the halon 6. I am gonna go to another shop that has the halon and defiant and shoot them head to head and decide which i like best


----------



## SCFox

Seadonist said:


> Thanks, SCFox! I shot the 6 with a rest only, no peep, sight or stabilizers and loved the feel of the bow from the hump through the shot. Very crisp at the shot. I'm used to the buttery smooth draw of my HTR so the draw of the Halon will take some getting used to but I think I'll get there pretty quickly. I had a 6 on order by the time I left my local shop. With my 27.5" draw length, set to 70 lbs and shooting Maxima Hunter 350's, cut to 26.5" and 125 gr heads, I'm hoping to see speeds between 285-295 fps.


Not sure what the weight of your Maxima is, but at 29" and 70lbs, I got 301 with a 420gr ACC. 

SCFox


----------



## Seadonist

SCFox said:


> Not sure what the weight of your Maxima is, but at 28" and 70lbs, I got 301 with a 420gr ACC.
> 
> SCFox


Never weighed them but they're 8.9 gpi so with BH, insert, wrap, venes and Nocturnals, I'm probably a little over 400 gr so I think 290-ish is probably pretty close, give or take a few fps.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

You guys are right about private sale. I just didn't have the time to deal with classifieds here and/or deal with eBay. We're not really in "bow country" here.
State of NH stats indicate only about 15% of bow hunters typically get deer (with bows I think). And most bow kills are taken in the southern part of the state.
(So when I put the time in to get at least 2 up here, I feel both blessed and good about it.)

Oh, and there's one other issue I have to deal with: *I shoot leftie.* And that makes a HUGE difference of the potential resale desirability/value of the equipment I use.


----------



## bstring

ridgehunter70 said:


> To men, it's not heavy


Thank you


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Mr. October said:


> I actually find bows sell a lot better if you list them bare bow and sell the accessories separately. Most people have their own accessories they like or their own preferences. That said, yes. *Some folks are a bit optimistic with pricing.* Those bows usually sit out there for a while.


I know this is straying from the original thought of this thread but guys also price high so they have room to negotiate... it doesn't matter if you have the bow priced at a fair market value, I have found that you're almost guaranteed to be asked by your first interested buyer if you will take less then your asking price. 

I just sold several archery items on a Facebook group and the only thing I got my asking price on was an older bee stinger stabilizer that I was basically giving away. Every interested buyer asked if I'd take a lower price as their first shot out the door. Had I priced the items at the price I actually sold for, there is no doubt that they would've asked the same question. Building in a bit of a cushion over what I would actually accept as a fair selling price saved me from having to haggle.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Deleted... Duplicate post.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Most dealers won't even take trades on bows around here. And the big ones (who do take trade ins) adhere to a "this is the price" philosophy....

And then the used bows show up on eBay.


----------



## KMiha

kscumminsdriver said:


> I know this is straying from the original thought of this thread but guys also price high so they have room to negotiate... it doesn't matter if you have the bow priced at a fair market value, I have found that you're almost guaranteed to be asked by your first interested buyer if you will take less then your asking price.
> 
> I just sold several archery items on a Facebook group and the only thing I got my asking price on was an older bee stinger stabilizer that I was basically giving away. Every interested buyer asked if I'd take a lower price as their first shot out the door. Had I priced the items at the price I actually sold for, there is no doubt that they would've asked the same question. Building in a bit of a cushion over what I would actually accept as a fair selling price saved me from having to haggle.


Yup, people definitely do that and I do not blame them. It's part of any hobby that sells used parts. Car parts are the same way. Go into the classifieds on a car forum, post an item for sale, you'll never get offered the price you ask for.


----------



## MrBallistic

GMC46514 said:


> Wait, so a bow that exists in a 2" taller BH and 2" taller ATA at/above the same speeds as this WOULD NOT be a better choice? explain to me how more forgiveness with the same speeds or better is not a better option for target or hunting? it results in more accuracy, less chances of wounding animals and actually recovering them.
> 
> This is coming from a person who shoots about 1000 arrows out of an MR5 per month. Most people can't handle short ata and or short bh bows. they won't put the time in to be consistent.


Who says its more accurate. It has been proven the BH doesn't matter, ATA does help but really its about the Indian behind the bow. Its about the Indian and how he shoots with the bow HE enjoys shooting. What bow is this that you are talking about? Is it a Mathews? If not I don't care about it because MATHEWS IS TOPS FOR ME, the rest have to "CATCH US IF YOU CAN"


----------



## BrokenLimbs

MrBallistic said:


> Who says its more accurate. It has been proven the BH doesn't matter, ATA does help but really its about the Indian behind the bow. Its about the Indian and how he shoots with the bow HE enjoys shooting. What bow is this that you are talking about? Is it a Mathews? If not I don't care about it because MATHEWS IS TOPS FOR ME, the rest have to "CATCH US IF YOU CAN"


Now that is a 110% incorrect statement in terms of b/h. Don't confuse accuracy with forgiveness..... And don't kid yourself. Brace does matter.
Even the trade magazines 2 years ago were commenting on how everyone was "kidding themselves" trying to shoot short b/h bows as well as they shot the 7 and even 8+ b/h bows of yesteryear.

I'd also venture to say that the "b/h doesn't matter mentality" causes many misses & "non recoveries" in the field. (When someone is hunting with a fast bow that is outside there comfort zone/skill-set.)
The real question is: Speed sells, but do you want to shoot flatter & miss them/wound them, or drop them???...... One has to be realistic as to their own skill level, and ALSO realize that: Shooting from a small elevated platform (or twisted in a saddle/web/newtribe etc.) is not the same as shooting a target in the back yard!

Exact reason I am interested in the 7 in. b/h models this year..... I can shoot a 6 in. b/h bow well (at least I think I do), but I invest way to much time & effort both in the woods (and practicing from home) to "botch a shot" I could have (and should have made) with a more forgiving bow.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Correction..... The article on b/h wasn't in a trade magazine. I meant one of the big archery magazines. (Petersen's, Bowhunter, or Bowhunting?.... It was one of them.) And it may have been 3 years back.
Regardless, I'm pleased the b/h on bows appears to be growing as opposed to shrinking on the flagship/speed bows. (And they're still fast & have smoother draw cycles than the older bows.)


----------



## jorkep

jorkep said:


> based on a measurement i did in photoshop, the BH looks to be around 6-6.25 and ATA between 30-31.


bump for posterity :darkbeer: looks like i was damned close.


----------



## GMC46514

MrBallistic said:


> Who says its more accurate. It has been proven the BH doesn't matter, ATA does help but really its about the Indian behind the bow. Its about the Indian and how he shoots with the bow HE enjoys shooting. What bow is this that you are talking about? Is it a Mathews? If not I don't care about it because MATHEWS IS TOPS FOR ME, the rest have to "CATCH US IF YOU CAN"


There are many other options with a taller bh and longer ata shooting faster. two of my favorite quotes apply to bow owners like you, "you can put perfume on $*** but it's still $***" Apparently Mathews marketing got you hooked. 

the second is, "choosing to only shoot one brand of bow, and never try another doesn't make you loyal, it makes you narrow minded". and that's not a good thing. People should always try every bow they can EVERY time they go to buy a new one. And if you don't, you've probably wasted your money and failed yourself. 

If you haven't heard yet, Mathews is still the slower of the big manufacturers, recycling old technology, and marketing as new to people like you that accept it as new.

Hows that transferrable lifetime warranty from Mathews treating all of the used bow market? Oh bummer, that's right, they don't have one. guest they got "caught" and passed up. 

Mathews isn't bad. But this year's release is a let down. Even the Def Con 6 from obsession is clocking at the low 350's with 32" ata and 6" bh


----------



## MaddSkillz

GMC46514 said:


> There are many other options with a taller bh and longer ata shooting faster. two of my favorite quotes apply to bow owners like you, "you can put perfume on $*** but it's still $***" Apparently Mathews marketing got you hooked.
> 
> the second is, "choosing to only shoot one brand of bow, and never try another doesn't make you loyal, it makes you narrow minded". and that's not a good thing. People should always try every bow they can EVERY time they go to buy a new one. And if you don't, you've probably wasted your money and failed yourself.
> 
> If you haven't heard yet, Mathews is still the slower of the big manufacturers, recycling old technology, and marketing as new to people like you that accept it as new.
> 
> Hows that transferrable lifetime warranty from Mathews treating all of the used bow market? Oh bummer, that's right, they don't have one. guest they got "caught" and passed up.
> 
> Mathews isn't bad. But this year's release is a let down. Even the Def Con 6 from obsession is clocking at the low 350's with 32" ata and 6" bh


Maybe a let down for you, but apparently, for others, it's great and they've already purchased one.


----------



## GMC46514

MaddSkillz said:


> Maybe a let down for you, but apparently, for others, it's great and they've already purchased one.


yes absolutely for me. it's a subjective market. I prefer a different feel than the Halon had. I did shoot one, I wasn't a fan of the draw cycle, but it did shoot well. the 30" ata is a bit small for myself, but to others it may work. 

Good bow for many others, yes. for me no. The issue I take is when people are SO narrow minded that they will discount a specific bow, or even an entire company before shooting their product. That was the purpose of my post.


----------



## Ryjax

GMC46514 said:


> There are many other options with a taller bh and longer ata shooting faster. two of my favorite quotes apply to bow owners like you, "you can put perfume on $*** but it's still $***" Apparently Mathews marketing got you hooked.
> 
> the second is, "choosing to only shoot one brand of bow, and never try another doesn't make you loyal, it makes you narrow minded". and that's not a good thing. People should always try every bow they can EVERY time they go to buy a new one. And if you don't, you've probably wasted your money and failed yourself.
> 
> If you haven't heard yet, Mathews is still the slower of the big manufacturers, recycling old technology, and marketing as new to people like you that accept it as new.
> 
> Hows that transferrable lifetime warranty from Mathews treating all of the used bow market? Oh bummer, that's right, they don't have one. guest they got "caught" and passed up.
> 
> Mathews isn't bad. But this year's release is a let down. Even the Def Con 6 from obsession is clocking at the low 350's with 32" ata and 6" bh


Mathews bows still have the best resale value of any bow on the market, so resale is actually pretty good... There are so many hypocrisies i could point out in your post, but I am going to leave it to my simple statement about resale.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMC46514

I'm curious as to the hypocrisy.


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Resale value….
Never💭 bought a bow worrying about that. (Nothing wrong with better resale value. But it's near the bottom of my list.)


----------

